# Si può perdonare un tradimento?



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

*Si può perdonare un tradimento?*

Salve,
ho scoperto il tradimento della mia ragazza controllando la sua posta elettronica.
Trovai un messaggio in cui lei gli diceva che gli faceva piacere del fatto che lui sclerasse per lei in quanto non si faceva vedere o che passava del tempo con me,che la situazione era che lei era fidanzata e che aveva bisogno di tempo,che tutto quello che aveva fatto e detto era stato sincero ma che aveva bisogno ancora di sentirlo.
In risposta lui gli diceva che non gli interessava niente di lei,che si stava sbagliando sul suo interesse e che secondo lui lei voleva solo andare a letto ma che era fidanzata e quindi per lui era la storia era chiusa.
La mia reazione è stata meno peggio di quanto avrei potuto immaginare e corso da lei per spiegazioni mi racconta che c’erano state solo conversazioni su internet.
Dopo poco l’ho raggiunta al lavoro e cerco di farmi dire di più ma per paura che facessi una sciocchezza al lavoro cerca di liquidarmi dicendo che mi avrebbe lasciato. La sera riesco ad avere il numero di telefono del tipo che chiamo davanti a lei.Prima di parlare lei mi dice che c’erano stati degl’incontri per dei caffè ma parlando con lui mi dice che una sera erano stati anche “insieme”.
Lei ha sempre negato,giurato che tutto questo era falso e ho provato a dargli del tempo per vedere se qualcos’altro venisse fuori. Dopo circa 20 giorni mentre gli dicevo che la volevo sposare gli dico che è giusto che cmq io sappessi tutto e voilà…viene fuori che una volta era successo.
Mi ha fatto schifo,mi aveva ancora una volta preso in giro ma non voleva dirmelo per evitarmi un ulteriore sofferenza.
Facendo un passo indietro,ripercorrendo la mia storia con lei ho analizzato vari aspetti.
Sono 4 anni che ci frequentiamo,all’inizio lei mi piaceva e avendo problemi con amici che frequentavo pensavo al fatto che mettendomi con lei avrei potuto stare lontano da tutti e ritrovare un pò di tranquillità.
Nei primi mesi tutto bene,ma lei cominciò a diventare un pò assillante,a chiamarmi decine di volte al giorno..ecc…una situazione che non mi è mai piaciuta ,più volte ho tentato di lasciarla ma vederla piangere disperata mi faceva tornare indietro. Questa situazione più o meno è durata per quasi tutta la storia,sono stato in vacanza da solo tutte le estati…a causa delle sue possibilità economica non veniva ed io la lasciavo solo in città in preda alla sua disperazione…ha cambiato almeno decine di lavori ed è stata trattata male più volte da datori di lavori e non gli sono mai stato vicino per rassicurala,confortarla…anzi…una volta prima di iniziare il turno l’ho lasciata dicendole che non sapevo se l’amavo e che la stavo lasciando.
Non l’ho amata quanto lei ha amato me…lei c’è sempre stata…anche per un raffredore,un passaggio,un favore,pulizie in casa mentre io non ho quasi mai fatto niente di tutto questo.
Abbiamo litigato centinaia di volte,spiacevoli episodi come le mani addosso….una volta siamo corsi all’ospedale(4 punti al mento per un pugno) e altre volte cose minori….( squallido….)
Un altra volta gli avevano detto che l’avevo tradita con la mia ex,ho sempre negato ma in realtà qualche volta l’ho vista ma non sono mai andato fino in fondo…altre volte l’ho fatto in vacanza…
Non l’ho mai considerata la mia ragazza ma come una persona su cui poter contare,le volevo bene a modo mio …non sono stato onesto con lei ma anche lei mi esasperava…non gli ho mai fatto un complimento,una sorpresa…un regalo innaspettato ma molto spesso per problemi familiare mi sfogavo senza motivo insultandola ,la insultavo per la sua posizione economica e l’ho fatta piangere sempre(le sue sorelle mi odiavano per questo),mi diceva spesso che la vita con me era un inferno,che le avevo rovinato la vita…e che avevo bisogno di un aiuto, ma è una ragazza che si è data sempre da fare…tanti sacrifici tant’è che ora ha raggiunto la stabilità lavorativa. Stavo con lei quando non volevo fare niente,quando non mi andava di stare con i miei amici…e anche nell’intimità più volte il suo corpo non era il mio desiderio.
Ultimamente dopo un weekend,dopo l’ennesima lite con pizzichi ed altro…lei mi disse che mi amava ma che non gli piaceva più niente di come mi comportavo…non l’ho mai ascoltata…anzi…la mandavo a quel paese.
Fino a quando ho visto il suo disinteresse nei miei confronti e dopo poco ho avuto questa sorpresa…
Mi ha implorato il perdono,ha visto che cmq…io l’ho presa male e lei dice che così ha visto quanto io tengo a lei,vuole vivere con me….vuole invecchiare con me…vuole stare tutta la vita con me…che sono la sua vita ma che aveva avuto un momento in cui il pezzo di ***** la riempiva di complimenti,faceva i suoi commenti tipo..lascialo,ti alza le mani,non ti merita,ti accontenti di poco….ed ha ceduto ma che per lei non ha significato niente.
Io purtroppo quando ho visto il suo disinteresse ho provato a dichiararmi,a dirgli che l’amavo…ma lei ormai era con la testa altrove…non mi ha creduto….e si è lasciata andare.
Non so se perdonarla…mi fa male…pensare che si sia baciata e che abbia fatto sesso…lei mi ha detto che è stata una cosa fisica….non come quando lo fa con me…è successo solo 1 volta perchè si accorta di aver fatto una cazzata.
Ha allontanato tutte le amicizie per me….e stiamo provando a ricominciare buttando tutto il passato alle spalle perchè stiamo analizzando insieme tutto senza litigare più come prima…senza pensare a quello che può dire la gente…
Potrebbe funzionare…ma non mi sento convinto…ho ancora qualche indecisione,lei no…tra poco mi trasferirò in una casa tutta mia…avevamo adottato anche un cane insieme….ma ci potrebbe essere la possibilità che lei per non perdere tutto voglia ricominciare?
Perchè è tornata da me se ha tradito…?Se ha tradito vuol dire che l’amore nei miei confronti….era svanito…
Lei dice che ora mi ama più di prima…perchè sta vedendo cmq quanto tengo a lei….cosa che non ho mai dimostrato….ed è felice anche per come ho reagito al tutto avendo cmq un carattere non proprio “buono”… Vuole un altra possibilità….che non me ne pentirò…che fare…?
Sento dentro di me….che la fiducia non è svanita…che i 4 anni sono stati persi…abbiamo fatto poche cose insieme….ma che ne potremmo fare molte altre…ed io ho capito quanto lei è importante per me.
Il mio rammarico è che cmq le ho sempre voluto bene,ma non gli ho mostrato mai il mio effettivo amore perchè sono una persona chiusa(lei l’ha sempre saputo),i miei problemi familiari hanno influito non poco nel nostro rapporto…e la gente è sempre stata un pò invidiosa di noi screditando il mio volergli bene…
L’aspetto che mi turba è che l’ha fatto oggettivamente sotto i miei occhi…fregandosene di me…era infatuata a tal punto da buttarmi come una scarpa vecchia ma che dopo quell’errore lei aveva deciso che la persona che volevo ero io.
Ora ne parliamo tutti i giorni ma mi dice che se continua di questo passo…lei sparirà per sempre ma dopo poco mi chiede di non lasciarla…di dare un altra possibilità a noi.
E’ recuperabile?


----------



## pierpiero (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Salve,
> ho scoperto il tradimento della mia ragazza controllando la sua posta elettronica.
> Trovai un messaggio in cui lei gli diceva che gli faceva piacere del fatto che lui sclerasse per lei in quanto non si faceva vedere o che passava del tempo con me,che la situazione era che lei era fidanzata e che aveva bisogno di tempo,che tutto quello che aveva fatto e detto era stato sincero ma che aveva bisogno ancora di sentirlo.
> In risposta lui gli diceva che non gli interessava niente di lei,che si stava sbagliando sul suo interesse e che secondo lui lei voleva solo andare a letto ma che era fidanzata e quindi per lui era la storia era chiusa.
> ...


sono arrivato a meta' tred ma mi basta per dire ceh siete pessimi entrambi tu piu' di lei se il mento con i 4 punti era il suo. fatevi un favore e lasciatevi e quello manesco si faccia curare. vergogna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie tu hai bisogno di stare solo.
Lasciala e chiedi il supporto di un terapeuta, presso l'asl puoi avere in breve tempo un appuntamento con uno psicologo che ti sosterrà nel capire cosa vuoi.


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Voglio lei e non è paura di rimanere solo ma voglia di ricomiciare dall'inizio.
Se è stata solo una sbandata,anche per meriti miei (ciò non vuol dire che lei è vittima) la voglia è quella di  riprendermi ciò che conta veramente...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Voglio lei e non è paura di rimanere solo ma voglia di ricomiciare dall'inizio.
> Se è stata solo una sbandata,anche per meriti miei (ciò non vuol dire che lei è vittima) la voglia è quella di riprendermi ciò che conta veramente...


 Tu hai riconosciuto i tuoi errori con lei.
Ma quello che hai raccontato fa apparire chiaramente all'esterno (a noi) che tu non hai bisogno di lei, ma di una sicurezza di affetto che lei ti ha garantito per troppo tempo, visto il tuo modo di trattarla.
Devi capire meglio te stesso prima di poter pensare a costruire qualcosa con un'altra persona.


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu hai riconosciuto i tuoi errori con lei.
> Ma quello che hai raccontato fa apparire chiaramente all'esterno (a noi) che tu non hai bisogno di lei, ma di una sicurezza di affetto che lei ti ha garantito per troppo tempo, visto il tuo modo di trattarla.
> Devi capire meglio te stesso prima di poter pensare a costruire qualcosa con un'altra persona.


 


Allora,perchè lei vuole recuperare tutto?
Che è stato un errore ma mi ha anche detto che pensava fosse un modo per "uscire" da me...ma questo me lo dice secondo me...perchè l'ho scoperta. Non mi avrebbe mai detto niente...e forse alla fine mi avrebbe lasciato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Allora,perchè lei vuole recuperare tutto?
> Che è stato un errore ma mi ha anche detto che pensava fosse un modo per "uscire" da me...ma questo me lo dice secondo me...perchè l'ho scoperta. Non mi avrebbe mai detto niente...e forse alla fine mi avrebbe lasciato.


 Perché ci sono coppie (direi moltissime...) che si formano per compensare bisogni che si incastrano finché ...si incastrano.
Lei ha certamente bisogno quanto te di un sostegno. Non si sta anni con un uomo che ti offende e ti picchia.
Ma intanto cerca tu di diventare l'uomo che vuoi e puoi essere.


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché ci sono coppie (direi moltissime...) che si formano per compensare bisogni che si incastrano finché ...si incastrano.
> Lei ha certamente bisogno quanto te di un sostegno. Non si sta anni con un uomo che ti offende e ti picchia.
> Ma intanto cerca tu di diventare l'uomo che vuoi e puoi essere.


 

Cambiare...per continuare con lei?
Il pensiero che è stata con un altro...non mi fa combinare niente!
Penso a questo in ogni momento della giornata, da quando mi sveglio la mattina a prima di addormentarmi.
In ogni caso,qualsiasi altra persona starà al mio fianco sarà trattata come una persona...e non come un "contorno della mi vita"....questo sicuramente...ma dentro di me anche se sto male...ho dei sentimenti veri per lei.


----------



## Angel (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Cambiare...per continuare con lei?
> Il pensiero che è stata con un altro...non mi fa combinare niente!
> Penso a questo in ogni momento della giornata, da quando mi sveglio la mattina a prima di addormentarmi.
> In ogni caso,qualsiasi altra persona starà al mio fianco sarà trattata come una persona...e non come un "contorno della mi vita"....questo sicuramente...ma dentro di me anche se sto male...ho dei sentimenti veri per lei.


Io sinceramente se non ho capito male, l'hai trattata come na pezza da piede...l'hai tradita menata umiliata per la bellezza di 4 anni...ma sta donna l'ami? o senti solo un diritto di possesso?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Cambiare...per continuare con lei?
> Il pensiero che è stata con un altro...non mi fa combinare niente!
> Penso a questo in ogni momento della giornata, da quando mi sveglio la mattina a prima di addormentarmi.
> In ogni caso,qualsiasi altra persona starà al mio fianco sarà trattata come una persona...e non come un "contorno della mi vita"....questo sicuramente...ma dentro di me anche se sto male...ho dei sentimenti veri per lei.


 Cambiare tu, per stare meglio tu.
Per potere avere una storia che faccia stare bene te e la lei con cui starai.
Se sarà lei o un'altra lo vedrai poi.


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

Secondo me il problema è un altro.... il perdono non è una pratica umana... prima o poi quanto successo torna su come la peperonata...magari mesi....anni....magari il prossimo dubbio... non so, il perdono è sentimento raro... un conto è il metterci unapietra sopra, ilprovare a ricostruire, il far il meglio che si può e non se  ne parlipiù, un conto il perdonare...


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

angel ha detto:


> io sinceramente se non ho capito male, l'hai trattata come na pezza da piede...l'hai tradita menata umiliata per la bellezza di 4 anni...ma sta donna l'ami? O senti solo un diritto di possesso?


 
io l'amo...ho capito forse troppo tardi che poteva essere la donna della mia vita...forse prima era più possessione...ma non ho mai guardato nessuna per cominciare un'altra storia...
Lo so,ho commesso tanti errori...ma dopo ogni litigio uno dei 2 ritornava sempre dall'altro. Pure io ero stanco dei litigi ma mai da cominciare qualcosa con qualcun'altra.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> io l'amo...ho capito forse troppo tardi che poteva essere la donna della mia vita...forse prima era più possessione...ma non ho mai guardato nessuna per cominciare un'altra storia...
> Lo so,ho commesso tanti errori...ma dopo ogni litigio uno dei 2 ritornava sempre dall'altro. Pure io ero stanco dei litigi ma mai da cominciare qualcosa con qualcun'altra.


 Sai non conta quello che fa star bene te se ti fa star bene a spese di una che tratti male.
Pensa a star meglio a diventare un uomo più sicuro (anzi sospetto semplicemente un uomo ...credo che tu sia ancora un ragazzo).


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai non conta quello che fa star bene te se ti fa star bene a spese di una che tratti male.
> Pensa a star meglio a diventare un uomo più sicuro (anzi sospetto semplicemente un uomo ...credo che tu sia ancora un ragazzo).


 
EFFETTIVAMENTE MI SONO COMPORTATO COME UN UOMO SENZA PALLE...A VIVERE LA GIORNATA SENZA PIANIFICARE NIENTE.
PER QUESTO STO ACCAREZZANDO L'IDEA DI AZZERARE TUTTO E RICOMINCIARE COME SE FOSSIMO 2 NUOVE PERSONE. LEI VUOLE UN FIGLIO DA ME...VUOLE SPOSARMI....DICE CHE SONO LA SUA VITA, E CHE SOLO VEDENDO LA MIA "disperazione" HO POTUTO VERIFICARE CHE NON HA BISOGNO DI NESSUN'ALTRO...PERCHè DA ME AVEVA TUTTO....TRANNE ATTENZIONI E AFFETTO. TANTE VOLTE MI CHIEDEVA DEI BACI....CHE IO SCANSAVO;MI CHIEDEVA SE MI PIACEVA COME ERA VESTITA...E IO LA PRENDEVO IN GIRO...UN SFOTTò CONTINUO. ORA VEDE CHE IO SONO PENTITO DI NON AVERGLI DATO QUELLO CHE MERITAVA E SEMBRA ANCHE CHE VOGLIA DARMI LEI UN ALTRA POSSIBILITà...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> EFFETTIVAMENTE MI SONO COMPORTATO COME UN UOMO SENZA PALLE...A VIVERE LA GIORNATA SENZA PIANIFICARE NIENTE.
> PER QUESTO STO ACCAREZZANDO L'IDEA DI AZZERARE TUTTO E RICOMINCIARE COME SE FOSSIMO 2 NUOVE PERSONE. LEI VUOLE UN FIGLIO DA ME...VUOLE SPOSARMI....DICE CHE SONO LA SUA VITA, E CHE SOLO VEDENDO LA MIA "disperazione" HO POTUTO VERIFICARE CHE NON HA BISOGNO DI NESSUN'ALTRO...PERCHè DA ME AVEVA TUTTO....TRANNE ATTENZIONI E AFFETTO. TANTE VOLTE MI CHIEDEVA DEI BACI....CHE IO SCANSAVO;MI CHIEDEVA SE MI PIACEVA COME ERA VESTITA...E IO LA PRENDEVO IN GIRO...UN SFOTTò CONTINUO. ORA VEDE CHE IO SONO PENTITO DI NON AVERGLI DATO QUELLO CHE MERITAVA E SEMBRA ANCHE CHE VOGLIA DARMI LEI UN ALTRA POSSIBILITà...


 Quanti anni hai?
Non potete aspettare sei mesi e rafforzare le tue sicurezze su te stesso prima di prendere decisioni importanti?
Non si fa un figlio in queste condizioni.


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai?
> Non potete aspettare sei mesi e rafforzare le tue sicurezze su te stesso prima di prendere decisioni importanti?
> Non si fa un figlio in queste condizioni.


 
Ho 28 anni...lei 27.
Certo non è in programma un figlio,ma credo sia un modo per dirmi che vuole condividere la sua vita con me...con la persona che sono ora...non quella di prima. 
Sono tutti buoni propositi...ma il pensiero che è rientrata a casa,fatto lo squillo che era tutto a posto ma che poi è scesa per vedersi con un altro non lo accetto...sicuramente servirà del tempo....e vedere se tutto può rientrare come "incidente di percorso".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Ho 28 anni...lei 27.
> Certo non è in programma un figlio,ma credo sia un modo per dirmi che vuole condividere la sua vita con me...con la persona che sono ora...non quella di prima.
> Sono tutti buoni propositi...ma il pensiero che è rientrata a casa,fatto lo squillo che era tutto a posto ma che poi è scesa per vedersi con un altro non lo accetto...sicuramente servirà del tempo....e vedere se tutto può rientrare come "incidente di percorso".


 Ci sono cose ben più gravi che hai fatto tu.
Ti speravo molto più giovane.


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci sono cose ben più gravi che hai fatto tu.
> Ti speravo molto più giovane.


 
Quindi...non sarebbe sbagliato almeno provare a cominciare tutto da zero.
Lei dopo ogni episodio grave o meno...è sempre stata al mio fianco senza indugi,anche dopo le giuste osservazioni negativi riguardo la nostra storia da parte della sua famiglia...e da un lato mi sento anche un pò in debito.
Una ragazza che per quanto conoscevo io,non si sarebbe mai sognata di andare con un altro, se non fidanzata....mi è caduto un mito...sapere che dopo 4/5 incontri...sia stata capace di farlo...anche solo per 1 volta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Quindi...non sarebbe sbagliato almeno provare a cominciare tutto da zero.
> Lei dopo ogni episodio grave o meno...è sempre stata al mio fianco senza indugi,anche dopo le giuste osservazioni negativi riguardo la nostra storia da parte della sua famiglia...e da un lato mi sento anche un pò in debito.
> Una ragazza che per quanto conoscevo io,non si sarebbe mai sognata di andare con un altro, se non fidanzata....mi è caduto un mito...sapere che dopo 4/5 incontri...sia stata capace di farlo...anche solo per 1 volta.


A me stupisce che sia ancora disponibile a stare con te.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Voglio lei e non è paura di rimanere solo ma voglia di ricomiciare dall'inizio.
> Se è stata solo una sbandata,anche per meriti miei (ciò non vuol dire che lei è vittima) la voglia è quella di  riprendermi ciò che conta veramente...


poi ci stupiamo dell'ondata di violenza contro le donne...:unhappy:


----------



## Angel (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Quindi...non sarebbe sbagliato almeno provare a cominciare tutto da zero.
> Lei dopo ogni episodio grave o meno...è sempre stata al mio fianco senza indugi,anche dopo le giuste osservazioni negativi riguardo la nostra storia da parte della sua famiglia...e da un lato mi sento anche un pò in debito.
> Una ragazza che per quanto conoscevo io,non si sarebbe mai sognata di andare con un altro, se non fidanzata....mi è caduto un mito...sapere che dopo 4/5 incontri...sia stata capace di farlo...anche solo per 1 volta.


Vabbè...ma tu metti in conto il tuo comportamento degli ultimi 4 anni, se fosse stato diverso forse lei non sarebbe cascata tra le braccia di un altro, non hai dato grandi motivazioni alla tua lei perchè questo non succedesse, sai com'è, la corda la tiri la tiri e prima o poi si rompe, se veramente lo vuoi lasci tutto alle spalle ricordando che niente è scontato e ricominciate da zero.


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me stupisce che sia ancora disponibile a stare con te.


Ormai bisogna pensarle tutte...
E' successo anche che il tipo ha parlato con un mio familiare al quale gli ha detto che lei era con me per il mio benestare...perchè arrivista...
Ho cominciato a nutrire qualche dubbio e a valutare le parole...
Innanzittutto non navigo assolutamente nell'oro...sto cercando di realizzarmi soprattutto con le mie forze ma posso dire anche che non posso certo lamentarmi...sto per trasferirmi in una villa e quindi mi sto accollando debiti per i prox 20 anni....e lei negl'ultimi giorni mi ha detto anche che sarebbe disposta a pagare parte delle rate mensili...
Ho acquistato anche un fantastico cane...l'abbiamo scelto insieme...e quindi l'idea era di cominciare un qualcosa in seguito...noi 3 insieme...ma i miei modi non sono cambiati mai....tant'è che mi diceva che se continuava così me lo potevo scordare che veniva a vivere con me...per farmi da schiava.
Credo anche che nelle parole di lui ci fosse anche un modo perche noi 2 ci separassimo...


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Salve,
> ho scoperto il tradimento della mia ragazza controllando la sua posta elettronica.
> Trovai un messaggio in cui lei gli diceva che gli faceva piacere del fatto che lui sclerasse per lei in quanto non si faceva vedere o che passava del tempo con me,che la situazione era che lei era fidanzata e che aveva bisogno di tempo,che tutto quello che aveva fatto e detto era stato sincero ma che aveva bisogno ancora di sentirlo.
> In risposta lui gli diceva che non gli interessava niente di lei,che si stava sbagliando sul suo interesse e che secondo lui lei voleva solo andare a letto ma che era fidanzata e quindi per lui era la storia era chiusa.
> ...


Leggendo il titolo e l'ultima domanda direi: ci si può accontentare da giovani? 
Leggendo il testo direi: perchè farsi tanto male? Si gode solo di una situazione travagliata come il set di un format televisivo di quart'ordine? Cosa amate l'uno dell'altra? 
La verità è che avete vissuto la cosa come due bambini, due adolescenti folli, senza valori, senza rispetto nè dolcezza. Non leggo amore in nessuna riga, nemmeno una. Che restiate insieme o andiate avanti separati, fatevi aiutare sul serio perchè non è normale nè sana nemmeno la metà del tuo racconto.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Cambiare...per continuare con lei?
> Il pensiero che è stata con un altro...non mi fa combinare niente!
> Penso a questo in ogni momento della giornata, da quando mi sveglio la mattina a prima di addormentarmi.
> In ogni caso,qualsiasi altra persona starà al mio fianco sarà trattata come una persona...e non come un "contorno della mi vita"....questo sicuramente...ma dentro di me anche se sto male...ho dei sentimenti veri per lei.


 se fosse l'amore della vita.. non basterebbe un breve distacco a tenervi lontano.
tu avevi bisogno di un supporto. lei aveva bisogno di dare un supporto. 
quando t'ha visto disperato è tornato a galla questo bisogno e quindi il suo 'amore'. Ma sono amori malati, non sani, perchè vissuti senza la consapevolezza di chi si è e cosa si vuole dalla vita. 
Forse vi siete messi insieme molto giovani. 
Forse lei aveva già avuto relazioni 'difficili'. 
Certo che l'amante era una 'fuga' inconscia. 
Tu stai imparando tanto da questa vicenda, ma bisogna riuscire a stare un pò da soli per imparare abbastanza da sè stessi, in modo da poter iniziare un'altra relazione e viverla bene!! Lo capisci?


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché ci sono coppie (direi moltissime...) che si formano per compensare bisogni che si incastrano finché ...si incastrano.
> Lei ha certamente bisogno quanto te di un sostegno. Non si sta anni con un uomo che ti offende e ti picchia.
> Ma intanto cerca tu di diventare l'uomo che vuoi e puoi essere.


 quoto tutto.dall'inizio.


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai non conta quello che fa star bene te se ti fa star bene a spese di una che tratti male.
> Pensa a star meglio a diventare un uomo più sicuro (anzi sospetto semplicemente un uomo ...credo che tu sia ancora un ragazzo).


ti riquoto.


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se fosse l'amore della vita.. non basterebbe un breve distacco a tenervi lontano.
> tu avevi bisogno di un supporto. lei aveva bisogno di dare un supporto.
> quando t'ha visto disperato è tornato a galla questo bisogno e quindi il suo 'amore'. Ma sono amori malati, non sani, perchè vissuti senza la consapevolezza di chi si è e cosa si vuole dalla vita.
> Forse vi siete messi insieme molto giovani.
> ...


 
Lei per quanto so io...non ha mai avuto problemi....solo con me.
Io,invece....ho rispettato sempre poco o per niente le mie ex...con il quale cmq...per amicizia non ho mai chiuso definitavamente.
Ma non ho mai avuto ripensamenti se non per lei...


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> EFFETTIVAMENTE MI SONO COMPORTATO COME UN UOMO SENZA PALLE...A VIVERE LA GIORNATA SENZA PIANIFICARE NIENTE.
> PER QUESTO STO ACCAREZZANDO L'IDEA DI AZZERARE TUTTO E RICOMINCIARE COME SE FOSSIMO 2 NUOVE PERSONE. LEI VUOLE UN FIGLIO DA ME...VUOLE SPOSARMI....DICE CHE SONO LA SUA VITA, E CHE SOLO VEDENDO LA MIA "disperazione" HO POTUTO VERIFICARE CHE NON HA BISOGNO DI NESSUN'ALTRO...PERCHè DA ME AVEVA TUTTO....TRANNE ATTENZIONI E AFFETTO. TANTE VOLTE MI CHIEDEVA DEI BACI....CHE IO SCANSAVO;MI CHIEDEVA SE MI PIACEVA COME ERA VESTITA...E IO LA PRENDEVO IN GIRO...UN SFOTTò CONTINUO. ORA VEDE CHE IO SONO PENTITO DI NON AVERGLI DATO QUELLO CHE MERITAVA E SEMBRA ANCHE CHE VOGLIA DARMI LEI UN ALTRA POSSIBILITà...


 
ma è mai possibile che uno possa cambiare cosi...mah..io qualche perplessità la nutro.


un bacio è un bacio. 

è un racconto che qualche tratto di inautenticità lo mantiene, senza offesa.


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma è mai possibile che uno possa cambiare cosi...mah..io qualche perplessità la nutro.
> 
> 
> un bacio è un bacio.
> ...


 
puoi spiegarti leggermente meglio...?


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> puoi spiegarti leggermente meglio...?


mi spiego lacie: per me è incomprensibile come si possa scansare un bacio oggi e domani no SE dico di amare una persona.

come fai a dire che da_ te aveva tutto _quando nel tuo racconto iniziale oltre ad umiliarla non hai fatto.


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> mi spiego lacie: per me è incomprensibile come si possa scansare un bacio oggi e domani no SE dico di amare una persona.
> 
> come fai a dire che da_ te aveva tutto _quando nel tuo racconto iniziale oltre ad umiliarla non hai fatto.


 

Infatti,
non l'ho considerata come ci comporta come una persona che si ama.
Era più...passare la sera in settimana in casa....in compagnia di lei...andare a cena con lei quando mi andava...passare weekend con lei...per non frequentare sempre gli stessi posti. Certo,cose normali....se non fosse che si litigava molto spesso....perchè anche lei è un bel peperino. Ma sono sempre stato distante da lei...anche per una mia insicurezza sui miei sentimenti e sul non legarmi troppo...
Ora questa storia mi ha fatto venire fuori la sicurezza su quello che vorrei ma aprire gli occhi anche su quello che ho perso...e questo non me lo perdonerò mai...
Mi ha visto anche scosso...perchè ho scoperto tutto ma lei si è resa anche conto che da questa storia ha tirato fuori da me quello che io provo veramente per lei...sperando che lei ora non se ne approfitti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Infatti,
> non l'ho considerata come ci comporta come una persona che si ama.
> Era più...passare la sera in settimana in casa....in compagnia di lei...andare a cena con lei quando mi andava...passare weekend con lei...per non frequentare sempre gli stessi posti. Certo,cose normali....se non fosse che si litigava molto spesso....perchè anche lei è un bel peperino. Ma sono sempre stato distante da lei...anche per una mia insicurezza sui miei sentimenti e sul non legarmi troppo...
> Ora questa storia mi ha fatto venire fuori la sicurezza su quello che vorrei ma aprire gli occhi anche su quello che ho perso...e questo non me lo perdonerò mai...


 Questa storia di ha fatto venire a galla il senso di possesso.
La bambola la lasci in un angolo, ma se la vuole un altro, riaffermi il tuo diritto.


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa storia di ha fatto venire a galla il senso di possesso.
> La bambola la lasci in un angolo, ma se la vuole un altro, riaffermi il tuo diritto.


 
L'altro....non avuto le palle di affrontarmi....ha saputo solo gridare dal balcone...come se per strada non lo incontrerò mai...e sarà peggio perchè c'ha marciato su...voleva che tra noi 2 finisse per portarmela via ma non si è reso conto dell'errore che ha fatto...
Se dovesse finire cmq tra noi...non sarà per il tradimento ma perchè stiamo crescendo e ci stiamo rendendo conto anche se controvoglia....che siamo diversi.


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Infatti,
> non l'ho considerata come ci comporta come una persona che si ama.
> 
> 
> ...


 
ah , pure...

io invece spero che se "approffiti" eccome.


ma a parte cio' che vorrei io , tu cosa vorresti darle ?


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ah , pure...
> 
> io invece spero che se "approffiti" eccome.
> 
> ...


 
Rispetto innanzittutto....e dirgli tutto quello che il mio cuore pensava ma che la mia mente m'impediva di dire...


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Rispetto innanzittutto....e dirgli tutto quello che il mio cuore pensava ma che la mia mente m'impediva di dire...


la mente ti impediva cosa e come?


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> la mente ti impediva cosa e come?


 
La mia superbia,il mio essere saccente....il mio non aver bisogno di nessuno se non per un mio tornaconto...il mio non legarmi a nessuna per non avere delusioni....tutto perchè cmq insicuro degl'altri.


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

okkei. e oggi perchè dovrebbe avere fiducia in te?

cosa hai FATTO  per lei  per dimostrare tutto questo?


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> okkei. e oggi perchè dovrebbe avere fiducia in te?
> 
> cosa hai FATTO per lei per dimostrare tutto questo?


 
Non l'ho lasciata e guidicata per quello che ha fatto....e soprattutto ho reagito da persona civile...e da persona umana....piangendo(un emozione che non mi appartiene).
E provando a ricominciare...
Il pianto sarà ricompensato non appena mi troverò davanti chi so io...che c'ha marciato su...


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Non l'ho lasciata e guidicata per quello che ha fatto....e soprattutto ho reagito da persona civile...e da persona umana....piangendo(un emozione che non mi appartiene).
> E provando a ricominciare...
> Il pianto sarà ricompensato non appena mi troverò davanti chi so io...che c'ha marciato su...


 
:confuso:


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :confuso:


 

I conti si pagano tutti....non può uno intromettersi nelle vite degl'altri e scappare come se niente fosse...una bella lezione di vita.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> I conti si pagano tutti....non può uno intromettersi nelle vite degl'altri e scappare come se niente fosse...una bella lezione di vita.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e chi sei tu per dare lezioni di vita? 
cresci.


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e chi sei tu per dare lezioni di vita?
> cresci.


 
Nella vita non si può mai dire....ma le ragazze fidanzate o sposate...non si toccano...uno prima di mettersi in mezzo ai casini deve valutare anche le conseguenze...a qualcuno prima o poi scatta la bobina...


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Salve,
> ho scoperto il tradimento della mia ragazza controllando la sua posta elettronica.
> Trovai un messaggio in cui lei gli diceva che gli faceva piacere del fatto che lui sclerasse per lei in quanto non si faceva vedere o che passava del tempo con me,che la situazione era che lei era fidanzata e che aveva bisogno di tempo,che tutto quello che aveva fatto e detto era stato sincero ma che aveva bisogno ancora di sentirlo.
> In risposta lui gli diceva che non gli interessava niente di lei,che si stava sbagliando sul suo interesse e che secondo lui lei voleva solo andare a letto ma che era fidanzata e quindi per lui era la storia era chiusa.


 da queste righe mi pare che quello illuso di una relazione fosse lui.
che fosse lui convinto di poterla avere.
che lei avesse descritto botte e maltrattamenti psicologici e dato speranza di una chiusura con te per stare con lui.
che lui ci avesse creduto e si fosse fatto coinvolgere... salvo poi scoprire che lei aveva bisogno di una via d'uscita e non era sincera. 
insomma, non vedo uno che va a 'ficcanasare' nelle relazioni altrui, ma piuttosto un crocerossino illuso e poi disilluso.


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Nella vita non si può mai dire....ma le ragazze fidanzate o sposate...non si toccano...uno prima di mettersi in mezzo ai casini deve valutare anche le conseguenze...a qualcuno prima o poi scatta la bobina...


nemmeno con un fiore .

e tu ne sai qualcosa.


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> da queste righe mi pare che quello illuso di una relazione fosse lui.
> che fosse lui convinto di poterla avere.
> che lei avesse descritto botte e maltrattamenti psicologici e dato speranza di una chiusura con te per stare con lui.
> che lui ci avesse creduto e si fosse fatto coinvolgere... salvo poi scoprire che lei aveva bisogno di una via d'uscita e non era sincera.
> insomma, non vedo uno che va a 'ficcanasare' nelle relazioni altrui, ma piuttosto un crocerossino illuso e poi disilluso.


 
Quindi...l'artefice di tutto è lei...?
E' lei che si è sentita apprezzata....e ha fatto il suo gioco...per uscire da me...e divertirsi con qualcun'altro...


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Quindi...l'artefice di tutto è lei...?
> E' lei che si è sentita apprezzata....e ha fatto il suo gioco...per uscire da me...e divertirsi con qualcun'altro...


 e che ne so io?
può darsi sia cominciata con delle confidenze (aiutami mi picchia)
può darsi lui l'abbia approcciata scoprendo dopo che lei era fidanzata
può darsi lui abbia iniziato sapendo del suo essere impegnata e poi si sia fatto prendere.
Io non so come è iniziata. nemmeno tu. E anche se glielo chiedessi lei non te lo direbbe. Quello che conta qui per assurdo non è il tradimento fisico di lei, ma il tradimento di entrambi di una relazione che non avete mai davvero coltivato e fatto sbocciare. L'avete calpestata, umiliata, violentata, fino al massimo. E ora siete qui a piangere sul latte versato. 
Credo ci sia poco da piangere e molto da ricostruire. Ognuno di sè e per sè. 
Perchè non provate a stare un pò separati (un anno, ad esempio, oggi l'anno mi pare un'ottima unità di misura) e capite chi siete come singoli e se volete stare insieme ?


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e che ne so io?
> può darsi sia cominciata con delle confidenze (aiutami mi picchia)
> può darsi lui l'abbia approcciata scoprendo dopo che lei era fidanzata
> può darsi lui abbia iniziato sapendo del suo essere impegnata e poi si sia fatto prendere.
> ...


 


So che è iniziata che lui sapeva....ma evidentemente si è fatto prendere.
E lei non ha opposto resistenza...perchè pensava che con me non ci poteva essere un seguito....anche per colpa delle amicizie che screditavano la mia persona. Nessuno gli ha fatto capire dell'errore che stava commettendo...del male che poteva causare e della stima che avrebbe perso di se stessa(lei dice di essere pentita e che è umana anche lei...).
Secondo me,chi non ti apre gli occhi davanti a queste situazioni anche se le cose vanno male...non ti vuole veramente bene....
Se mi fossi trovato io a sapere....di qualche mio amico gli avrei detto che non m'interessava niente senza indurlo in qualche scelta sbagliata.
Qualche amica lo sapeva...e davanti a me....si comportavano come se niente fosse....mi screditavano quando ognuno ha i propri problemi....e ora si meravigliano sul motivo per cui non le guardo in faccia...che faccia tosta!


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Lei per quanto so io...non ha mai avuto problemi....solo con me.
> Io,invece....ho rispettato sempre poco o per niente le mie ex...con il quale cmq...per amicizia non ho mai chiuso definitavamente.
> Ma non ho mai avuto ripensamenti se non per lei...


ma chi vorrebbe restare amica di chi non l'ha rispettata quando avrebbe dovuto amarla?

io ti leggo pesantemente immaturo


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa storia di ha fatto venire a galla il senso di possesso.
> La bambola la lasci in un angolo, ma se la vuole un altro, riaffermi il tuo diritto.


quoto


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> So che è iniziata che lui sapeva....ma evidentemente si è fatto prendere.
> E lei non ha opposto resistenza...perchè pensava che con me non ci poteva essere un seguito....*anche per colpa delle amicizie che screditavano la mia persona.* Nessuno gli ha fatto capire dell'errore che stava commettendo...del male che poteva causare e della stima che avrebbe perso di se stessa(lei dice di essere pentita e che è umana anche lei...).
> Secondo me,chi non ti apre gli occhi davanti a queste situazioni anche se le cose vanno male...non ti vuole veramente bene....
> Se mi fossi trovato io a sapere....di qualche mio amico gli avrei detto che non m'interessava niente senza indurlo in qualche scelta sbagliata.
> Qualche amica lo sapeva...e davanti a me....si comportavano come se niente fosse....*mi screditavano* quando ognuno ha i propri problemi....e ora si meravigliano sul motivo per cui non le guardo in faccia...che faccia tosta!


 
non è che ce ne fosse bisogno, eh?
mi pare che tu ti sia screditato da solo


----------



## Daniele (13 Luglio 2010)

Coppia peggio assortita dell'anno!!! Che consiglio vuoi? l'hai trattata come na schiava, na schifezza l'hai tradita e non ti aspettavi le corna? Auguri e spero per lei che vi lasciate. 4 punti al mento? Vergognatevi entrambi e lasciate questo rapporto malato che avete.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> So che è iniziata che lui sapeva....ma evidentemente si è fatto prendere.
> E lei non ha opposto resistenza...perchè pensava che con me non ci poteva essere un seguito....anche per colpa delle amicizie che screditavano la mia persona. Nessuno gli ha fatto capire dell'errore che stava commettendo...del male che poteva causare e della stima che avrebbe perso di se stessa(lei dice di essere pentita e che è umana anche lei...).
> Secondo me,chi non ti apre gli occhi davanti a queste situazioni anche se le cose vanno male...non ti vuole veramente bene....
> Se mi fossi trovato io a sapere....di qualche mio amico gli avrei detto che non m'interessava niente senza indurlo in qualche scelta sbagliata.
> Qualche amica lo sapeva...e davanti a me....si comportavano come se niente fosse....mi screditavano quando ognuno ha i propri problemi....e ora si meravigliano sul motivo per cui non le guardo in faccia...che faccia tosta!


 se fossi stata sua amica avrei sperato che lasciasse un rapporto turbolento e violento per un nuovo amore... tu no?


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e che ne so io?
> può darsi sia cominciata con delle confidenze (aiutami mi picchia)
> può darsi lui l'abbia approcciata scoprendo dopo che lei era fidanzata
> può darsi lui abbia iniziato sapendo del suo essere impegnata e poi si sia fatto prendere.
> ...



Ho trovato interessanti i tuoi interventi...e quindi provo a chiederti...
Possono essere i miei/nostri errori un alibi per il suo gesto?
Se mettendo da parte quest'ultimi....e vedere che cmq lei anche quando non sapevo nulla si era resa conto dell'errore volendo tornare da me(...dal mio solito carattere).....perchè l'ha fatto?


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Ho trovato interessanti i tuoi interventi...e quindi provo a chiederti...
> Possono essere i miei/nostri errori un alibi per il suo gesto?
> Se mettendo da parte quest'ultimi....e vedere che cmq lei anche quando non sapevo nulla si era resa conto dell'errore volendo tornare da me(...dal mio solito carattere).....perchè l'ha fatto?


masochismo?

debolezza di carattere?

immaturità (anche lei)?


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> masochismo?
> 
> debolezza di carattere?
> 
> immaturità (anche lei)?




e quindi...da giustificare ma fino ad un certo punto...
diciamo che a questo punto....le andava....


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> e quindi...da giustificare ma fino ad un certo punto...
> diciamo che a questo punto....le andava....


le andava che?
stare con uno che si comporta come te e perdipiù sentirsi in difetto per avelo tradito?
bisognerebbe essere fuor di melone


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Nella vita non si può mai dire....ma le ragazze fidanzate o sposate...non si toccano...uno prima di mettersi in mezzo ai casini deve valutare anche le conseguenze...a qualcuno prima o poi scatta la bobina...


 Coerente con la tua idea che lei sia cosa tua, che tu puoi umiliare, insultare e picchiare, ma un altro non deve toccare.
Guarda che non siamo più negli anni '50.


----------



## Daniele (13 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> le andava che?
> stare con uno che si comporta come te e perdipiù sentirsi in difetto per avelo tradito?
> bisognerebbe essere fuor di melone


carissimo dovresti ringraziare che ad oggi ti abbia solo tradito, ma ti rendi conto che non l'hai solo trattata male, ma da essere inferiore, da cane ed anzi peggio? Una persona merita rispetto!!! Io non capisco come un ragazzo di 28 anni possa giustificarsi sempre dicendo che è fatto in un certo modo ed ha il suo carattere così, si cambia, si diventa grandi negli anni, impara!!!


----------



## Daniele (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Coerente con la tua idea che lei sia cosa tua, che tu puoi umiliare, insultare e picchiare, ma un altro non deve toccare.
> Guarda che non siamo più negli anni '50.


Quoto quoto quoto


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> le andava che?
> stare con uno che si comporta come te e perdipiù sentirsi in difetto per avelo tradito?
> bisognerebbe essere fuor di melone




E allora perchè sostiene di aver fatto un errore e che cmq aveva deciso di ritornare da me(dal mio carattere....) quando io non avevo ancora scoperto niente?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Quindi...l'artefice di tutto è lei...?
> E' lei che si è sentita apprezzata....e ha fatto il suo gioco...per uscire da me...e divertirsi con qualcun'altro...


Ciao. 
Non per divertirsi...ma per recuperare un pò di autostima, forse.

Sarebbe auspicabile che fosse stata lei l'artefice di tutto, nel senso che si fosse finalmente resa conto che può meritarsi molto di più dalla vita, ma temo che non sia così.

A volte noi donne ci facciamo trattare nel peggiore dei modi chissà per quali motivi. Pensiamo di non essere "abbastanza". Poi incontriamo maschi come te e il gioco è fatto, siamo schiave: pensiamo di non valere nulla senza la vostra considerazione.

Spero tanto che la tua fidanzata incontri un uomo che sappia aiutarla a ritrovare la sua autostima, e che lo *usi* in questo senso *mentre sta ancora con te.* Così riesce anche a fare il confronto in diretta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> E allora perchè sostiene di aver fatto un errore e che cmq aveva deciso di ritornare da me(dal mio carattere....) quando io non avevo ancora scoperto niente?


 Ti ho già risposto.
Perché i problemi di questa ragazza si incastrano con i tuoi.
Ma il vostro non è un rapporto sano per nessuno dei due.
Cerca di ritrovare te stesso facendoti aiutare da persona competente.
Poi potrai capire quale rapporto sei in grado di costruire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti ho già risposto.
> Perché i problemi di questa ragazza si incastrano con i tuoi.
> Ma il vostro non è un rapporto sano per nessuno dei due.
> Cerca di ritrovare te stesso facendoti aiutare da persona competente.
> Poi potrai capire quale rapporto sei in grado di costruire.


 
:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Straquoto


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> E allora perchè sostiene di aver fatto un errore e che cmq aveva deciso di ritornare da me(dal mio carattere....) quando io non avevo ancora scoperto niente?


te l'ho detto :condom:


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Salve,
> ho scoperto il tradimento della mia ragazza controllando la sua posta elettronica.
> Trovai un messaggio in cui lei gli diceva che gli faceva piacere del fatto che lui sclerasse per lei in quanto non si faceva vedere o che passava del tempo con me,che la situazione era che lei era fidanzata e che aveva bisogno di tempo,che tutto quello che aveva fatto e detto era stato sincero ma che aveva bisogno ancora di sentirlo.
> In risposta lui gli diceva che non gli interessava niente di lei,che si stava sbagliando sul suo interesse e che secondo lui lei voleva solo andare a letto ma che era fidanzata e quindi per lui era la storia era chiusa.
> ...


Per farne cosa? 
Perchè nell'ordine è stata:
- la tua donna delle pulizie?
- la donna che lasciavi a casa perchè tu potevi permetterti al vacanza e lei no (pagarle 1 settimana anzichè fartene 2 tu per carità eh? oppure rinunciarci una volta ogni tanto tu?)
- la donna che umiliavi perchè in condizione economica e sentimentale subalterna a te
- la donna a cui ogni tanto mollavi due sganassoni
- la donna che qualche volta hai tradito.....

...ora che hai visto in lei una donna normale, capace di avere sue esigenze di non umiliazione, di non malessere psichico e fisico hai capito che l'ami?

...mi astengo da commenti forti che pur vorrei fare (mi è montata un pò di rabbia nel leggerti...mi rivenivan in mente cose diverse ma dal sapore antico!) soprattutto perchè non ho ancora letto tutto il thread... il finale migliore sarebbe stata la rivincita di Golia ocntro Sansone ma datosi che lei ancora ti piange dietro penso che - ahimè - alla fin fine vincerai tu e che lei si sia presa solo una piccola rivincita, una boccata di normalità dopo tante lacrime ingoiate ma anche tirate fuori..... se nonostante tutto dice di volerti ancora avendo provato altro (qualsiasi altro a mio parere è migliore di uno non tanto che che ti picchia ma che ti umilia psicologicamente facendoti sentire una nullità!) anche se per un misero attimo lei probabilmente ti vuole ancora bene... è recuperabile chiedi? no, per me lei (scusa, senza offesa, fingo di nonparlare con te ma di aver letto la storiella su un giornaletto per massaie, così mi è più facile non dirtene 4 in faccia!) non è recuperabile mentalmente e psicologicamente quindi a tua fortuna potresti farne la donan della tua vita! Contenta lei! Io avendo vissuto tanta pesantezza psicologica non ne vorrei più sapere di te e del tuo trattamento ma forse lei ama più te che se stessa....sarai fortunato se continuerà in tale cieco altruismo!
Augurati non si desti mai da ciò che prova o crede di provare: se qualcuno si accorge di esser stato inconsciamente (non dico tu lo abbia fatto scientemente e con cattiveria) plagiato al punto di credersi una nullità, un poveraccio incapace persino di provvedere a se stesso economicamente, usabile quando non si è richiesti dagli amici e dalle vacanze si rivolta come gli schiavi, allora sì che potrebbe cercar riscossa dall'oggi al domani.... e non parlo di un tradimento e poi dei piagnistei per riottenere il perdono, parlo proprio di una presa di coscienza di sè per cui poi si potrebbe ribaltare il soggetto piangente!!!
Da donna mi auguro che lei con sana autocritica rivisiti il vostro passato chiedendosi se vale la pena di star con uno che si è comportatoi come tu stesso hai descritto, da utente del forum mi auguro sul serio che tu sia pentito e che - appena riacquistata la tua macha sicurezza e perdonato il tradimento - il tuo comportamento futuro sia improntato alla valorizzazione dell avostra coppia, non alla costruzione del tuo essere il super-uomo di una infima-femmina...

Tu parli di perdonare lei... io ti dico che se lei mai in futuro si dovesse accorgere sul serio di come è stata trattata e castrata psicologicamente nell'esprimersi (come individualità e come metà della coppia!) non è detto che sia lei a perdonare te....sai, certe cose tornano...magari certi atteggiamenti negli anni si sopiscono, poi tornan fuori....e non è detto che l'altra persona tra qualche anno sia desiderosa di tornare a cospargersi il capo di cenere, leccarsi le ferite, stare all'angoletto sola sola, portarsi le tue cornette vacanziere, pulirti la casa, e curarti un raffreddore mentre schiatta di polmonite!!!


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> te l'ho detto :condom:





Qua mi state dicendo praticamente di chiudere con lei...che siamo immaturi...e che non ci meritiamo...ma ci vogliamo molto bene...ci sentiamo l'uno dell'altro...ma se le dovessi dire che l'ho tradita o mi dovesse vedere con qualcun'altra...non penso la prenderebbe bene.


----------



## Daniele (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Qua mi state dicendo praticamente di chiudere con lei...che siamo immaturi...e che non ci meritiamo...ma ci vogliamo molto bene...ci sentiamo l'uno dell'altro...ma se le dovessi dire che l'ho tradita o mi dovesse vedere con qualcun'altra...non penso la prenderebbe bene.


ma non è forse la verità? forse non avrebbe diritto di sapere lei con chi sta? Dai su, almeno così non si sentirebbe la merda che ti ha tradito. Dai dici che l'altro non ha le palle e tu? Dimostra il coraggio che hai e falla sentire non in debito con te.


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> L'altro....non avuto le palle di affrontarmi....ha saputo solo gridare dal balcone...come se per strada non lo incontrerò mai...e sarà peggio perchè c'ha marciato su...voleva che tra noi 2 finisse per portarmela via ma non si è reso conto dell'errore che ha fatto...
> Se dovesse finire cmq tra noi...non sarà per il tradimento ma perchè stiamo crescendo e ci stiamo rendendo conto anche se controvoglia....che siamo diversi.


Al mercato l'hai comprata quanto al kg?


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Al mercato l'hai comprata quanto al kg?





La cosa migliore sarebbe perdornarla...ma lasciarla,per il suo bene.
Ma non lo capirà mai...mi attaccherà...dicendo che non sono innamorato sufficientemente per poter andare avanti...


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> La cosa migliore sarebbe perdornarla...ma lasciarla,per il suo bene.
> Ma non lo capirà mai...mi attaccherà...dicendo che non sono innamorato sufficientemente per poter andare avanti...


 E perchè? hai scritto che sei cambiato, che vuoi ricominciare? allor non sei convinto neanche tu....


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> La cosa migliore sarebbe perdornarla...ma lasciarla,per il suo bene.
> Ma non lo capirà mai...mi attaccherà...dicendo che non sono innamorato sufficientemente per poter andare avanti...


Io inizierei così: raccontandole tutto quello che le ho fatto alle spalle tanto per pareggiare veramente i conti (lei ti ha tradito ma tu non hai fatto altrettanto?).... zero a zero e palla al centro... magari sarà lei stessa a dire che forse 1 + 1 + 1 non è poi manco tanto sicura di voler stare con uno che a volte la umilia, a volte le molla qualche ceffone, a volte la cornifica... o magari è masochista e tu sadico...
Zero a zero e palla al centro è al momentoil prossimo step da affrontare...

p.s.: io eviterei anche l'atteggiamento del benefattore ora... da supremazia psicologica incontrovertibile a supremo benefattore dell'altrui felicità... mi pare troppo!


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Luglio 2010)

Ciao Lacie,
(permettimi di pensare a te come ad una graziosa unità di backup informatico), ho letto con una certa attenzione le tue imprese leggiadre e ho trovato che la tua si conforma come una lineare e comune situazione di virile sottrazione.

Il vostro rapporto è semplicemente come la doppia mandata che incricca una madia con due ante che giace nella cantina di un maniero in cui sia morto il camerlengo!

Come potrai immaginare non può essere il bagatto a prendere servigio!
Dovrà invece essere il siniscalco a reggere le insegne!

Ma questo è evidente a tutti...

Per quanto ci si possa compiacere a scambiarsi il bolo dell'abomaso, pur con scarsa fienagione, esso non sarà bastevole a chi non vive di solo rumine...

La tribologia che sperimentasti su di lei, sia pur non dilaniante, smorzò i palpiti del suo cuore a te indirizzati con convergenza a zero!
E paiono quindi logori e cagionati da infinito vuoto di sè le richieste che da lei ti giungono di procrastinare la disgiunzione e di generare la prole del capo chino!

Non vi è dubbio quindi su chi sia il bagatto.

E il bagatto non serve allo scopo!

Ciao!


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io inizierei così: raccontandole tutto quello che le ho fatto alle spalle tanto per pareggiare veramente i conti (lei ti ha tradito ma tu non hai fatto altrettanto?).... zero a zero e palla al centro... magari sarà lei stessa a dire che forse 1 + 1 + 1 non è poi manco tanto sicura di voler stare con uno che a volte la umilia, a volte le molla qualche ceffone, a volte la cornifica... o magari è masochista e tu sadico...
> Zero a zero e palla al centro è al momentoil prossimo step da affrontare...
> 
> p.s.: io eviterei anche l'atteggiamento del benefattore ora... da supremazia psicologica incontrovertibile a supremo benefattore dell'altrui felicità... mi pare troppo!




Lei ha il sospetto di avere le corna,perchè un mio ex-amico per farmi uno sfregio...gli disse che vedevo la mia ex. Ho sempre negato fino ad oggi...questo è successo 2 anni fa....ma lei ancora oggi...mi tira fuori questo fatto come se fosse realmente accaduto,ora più che mai visto che il fattaccio creato da lei.
Ma quando pensa a me che sto con la mia ex....non capisce più niente...va su tutte le furie.
Infatti...lei dice,oltre ad essere umiliata,picchiata anche cornificata ma sostiene che cmq....mi avrebbe perdonato....come per tutte le cose.
Quindi ho pensato che forse sarebbe troppo sapere anche questo.
Cmq non sono diventato un benefattore....la bacio semplicemente un pò di più e le accarezzo i capelli quando è vicino a me....insieme al nostro cane....e tutto le sembra perfetto....come anche a me.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Lei ha il sospetto di avere le corna,perchè un mio ex-amico per farmi uno sfregio...gli disse che vedevo la mia ex. Ho sempre negato fino ad oggi...questo è successo 2 anni fa....ma lei ancora oggi...mi tira fuori questo fatto come se fosse realmente accaduto,ora più che mai visto che il fattaccio creato da lei.
> Ma quando pensa a me che sto con la mia ex....non capisce più niente...va su tutte le furie.
> Infatti...lei dice,oltre ad essere umiliata,picchiata anche cornificata ma sostiene che cmq....mi avrebbe perdonato....come per tutte le cose.
> Quindi ho pensato che forse sarebbe troppo sapere anche questo.
> Cmq non sono diventato un benefattore....la bacio semplicemente un pò di più e *le accarezzo i capelli quando è vicino a me....insieme al nostro cane....*e tutto le sembra perfetto....come anche a me.


sei inqualificabile
falso o vero che tu sia


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Lei ha il sospetto di avere le corna,perchè un mio ex-amico per farmi uno sfregio...gli disse che vedevo la mia ex. Ho sempre negato fino ad oggi...questo è successo 2 anni fa....ma lei ancora oggi...mi tira fuori questo fatto come se fosse realmente accaduto,ora più che mai visto che il fattaccio creato da lei.
> Ma quando pensa a me che sto con la mia ex....non capisce più niente...va su tutte le furie. Ma dai? pensa che strana!
> Infatti...lei dice,oltre ad essere umiliata,picchiata anche cornificata  ma dai? pensa che strana! ma sostiene che cmq....mi avrebbe perdonato....come per tutte le cose. ma dai? pur sapendo quanto ciò sarebbe stato strano non lo hai confessato? Quindi ho pensato che forse sarebbe troppo sapere anche questo. ma dai? ma che magnanimo!
> Cmq non sono diventato un benefattore....la bacio semplicemente un pò di più e le accarezzo i capelli quando è vicino a me ma dai? ma quanto sei premuroso...non sarà troppo? ....insieme al nostro cane....e tutto le sembra perfetto....come anche a me.


Perfetto? sì, certo....
 se pare così a voi perchè non dovrebbe esserlo per noi?
A proposito, allora perchè sei qui se è tutto perfetto quando accarezzi i capelli a lei con la destra e il pelo al cane con la sinistra?


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Perfetto? sì, certo....
> se pare così a voi perchè non dovrebbe esserlo per noi?
> A proposito, allora perchè sei qui se è tutto perfetto quando *accarezzi i capelli a lei con la destra e il pelo al cane con la sinistra*?


e questo chi te lo dice?
magari usa la stessa mano


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2010)

Un tradimento, imho, non è mai una faccenda da perdonare o meno. 
Quello che non si perdona è un amore bugiardo.
Tu amami con cuore sincero e non guardare nella mia posta elettronica.
Non si può perdonare solo questo, che uno ti dica ti amo a parole, e poi smentisca nei fatti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un tradimento, imho, non è mai una faccenda da perdonare o meno.
> Quello che non si perdona è un amore bugiardo.
> *Tu amami con cuore sincero e non guardare nella mia posta elettronica.*
> Non si può perdonare solo questo, che uno ti dica ti amo a parole, e poi smentisca nei fatti.


 
:up: e neanche nel cellulare.


----------



## Daniele (13 Luglio 2010)

Accidenti, io sono il solito leccaculo!!!! ammazza quoto per una volta persa e lei sa che non la quoto sempre e mi si da del leccaculo. Comunque sia la penso sempre così, Lacie, tu pensi la tua donna come tua proprietà e lo hai fatto vedere anche quando hai parlato del tizio. Non ti preoccupare, quando tutto sarà passato tornerai a picchiarla felice e contento come prima e nulla sarà successo, aumenterai la tua autstima distruggendo lei. :up:


----------



## Daniele (13 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :up: e neanche nel cellulare.


Sbagliato, chi ha qualcosa da nascondere vuol dire che ha la coscienza zozza, semplice no? La mia ragazza non ha problemi quando guida di dirmi di leggere gli sms che le arrivano e neppure io...cristallini, no???


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :up: e neanche nel cellulare.


Guarda cosa scrive Vittorio Sereni.

QUEI BAMBINI CHE GIOCANO

un giorno perdoneranno
se presto ci togliamo di mezzo.
Perdoneranno. Un giorno.
Ma la distorsione del tempo
il corso della vita deviato su false piste
l'emorragia dei giorni
dal varco del corrotto intendimento:
questo no, non lo perdoneranno.
Non si perdona a una donna un amore bugiardo,
l'ameno paesaggio d'acque e foglie
che si squarcia svelando
radici putrefatte, melma nera.
"D'amore non esistono peccati,
s'infuriava un poeta ai tardi anni,
esistono soltanto peccati contro l'amore".
E questi no, non li perdoneranno. 

Vediamo di capire quali sono i peccati contro l'amore,
D'amore non esistono peccati.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sbagliato, chi ha qualcosa da nascondere vuol dire che ha la coscienza zozza, semplice no? La mia ragazza non ha problemi quando guida di dirmi di leggere gli sms che le arrivano e neppure io...cristallini, no???


Tutti abbiamo una zona d'ombra solo nostra.
Ognuno fa i conti con la propria coscienza.
Temo seriamente questo tuo rapporto con la tua ragazza, imho, questi rapporti così simbiotici.
Stai sicuro comunque che c'è con chi so di poter essere cristallino.
Con chi non mi giudica.


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei inqualificabile
> *falso o vero che tu sia*


 
Ti posso dire una cosa mylove? io ci credo che esistanopersone così...se solo penso a quanto sia diversa la mia di storia ma a quanto io pur di credere alle strunzate del mio ex mi beavo di cose ancor più infime dell'allisciarmi i capelli dopo avermi usata a letto per quelle due ore che riempiva di cazzate durate anni, allora ci credo che lei nonostante ciò che abbia passato abbiapersino momenti in cui lo supplichi in ginocchio di star insieme, far tanti bambini e grattare la pancia ai cani... sei talmente stufa, umiliata, ridotta psicologicamente alla brutta copia di una donna dall'esistenza normale che per te il massimo sarebbe esser sicura di aver garantito quel minimo: cioè rimanere con l'uomo di cui hai sopportato rimbrotti, schiaffoni, umiliazioni, angherie e pure le corna... e tanto più si accresce la tua convinzione che vali nulla (come lui con gli atteggiamenti si ostina a dimostrati facendotelo entrare insconciamente nell'animo) quanto più l'unica cosa che credi importante sia il riscattarsi mantenendotelo quel nulla: solo così dimostrerai a te stessa che ne è valsa la pena! Io sono perchè lui mi vuole....

Non lo rileggo perchè mi sento uscita dall'anima una cosa esattamente come l'ho vissuta...e se rileggo lo cancello... ma è tristemente vero... e puoi anche averci due lauree, una tranquilla posizione economica, un lavoro di tutto rispetto, la stima e l'amicizia vera di più di una persona, una famiglia meravigliosa accanto ma se qualcuno che ami ti convince che una parte di te non siste se non in funzione di quello che fai  e sei per lui, allor stai certa che quella parte si riscatterà e penserà di esistere solo rimanendo avvinghiata al suo scopo......
Poi quando uno  si sveglia capisce che in realtà se togli il mantellino a Batman quello non vola, cade... e che il più debole è chi ha mostrato tanta forza nell'appoggiarsi alla determinazione di autolesionismo altrui..... la figura è un coecervo, una creatura mitologica fatta con il cuore di un coniglio mannaro e il cervello di un pipistrello pusillanime...


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Perfetto? sì, certo....
> se pare così a voi perchè non dovrebbe esserlo per noi?
> A proposito, allora perchè sei qui se è tutto perfetto quando accarezzi i capelli a lei con la destra e il pelo al cane con la sinistra?



Scusatemi,non volevo sembrare superficiale...è che il mio cane è una parte di me...tutto qui.
Tornando a "noi"...il problema è che dentro di me...come già descritto ho i cosidetti "mostri"....il pensiero di lei con un altro....dalla mattina alla sera...
e non riesco a togliermelo dalla testa....per andare avanti.
Io cerco di ricominciare....dandogli quello che si merita...ma ho un vuoto dentro di me...che non mi fa vivere serenamente...


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Scusatemi,non volevo sembrare superficiale...è che il mio cane è una parte di me...tutto qui.
> Tornando a "noi"...il problema è che dentro di me...come già descritto ho i cosidetti "mostri"....il pensiero di lei con un altro....dalla mattina alla sera...
> e non riesco a togliermelo dalla testa....per andare avanti.
> Io cerco di ricominciare....dandogli quello che si merita...ma ho un vuoto dentro di me...che non mi fa vivere serenamente...


 Un pò di sana autocritica? senti, e dei mostri che dovrebbe avere lei se non fosse stata lobotomizzata dal tuo modo di trattarla come una idiota al quale sembrerebbe essersi ormai assuefatta...di questi altri di mostri gliene vuoi prlare? magari si incontrano tr loro e si distruggono!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutti abbiamo una zona d'ombra solo nostra.
> Ognuno fa i conti con la propria coscienza.
> Temo seriamente questo tuo rapporto con la tua ragazza, imho, questi rapporti così simbiotici.
> Stai sicuro comunque che c'è con chi so di poter essere cristallino.
> Con chi non mi giudica.


Io non so se Daniele abbia rapporti simbiotici con la sua fidanzata...so che non precludere all'altro il proprio cellulare o lapropria posta vuol dire solo esser tranquilli... i miei cellulari da quando ne posseggo uno son sempre stati in vista...se mai qualcuno ha provato a leggerne il contenuto non c'era nulla di particolarmente scabroso o che io non fossi in grado di spiegare (lavoro in un ambiente misto di caserma quindi vi potete immaginare sms, battutacce e via dicendo...)...io non ho maiprovato a leggere sms o posta di nessuno ma finora l'unico che non avesse problemi a rispondere alle tel. davanti a me, a leggere sms davanti a me o a lasciare i cellulari incustoditi non son certo stati i miei due passati uomini.... già da questo si nota lo spessore diverso...
E con questonon sono nè a favore della lettura a voce alta di ogni sms pervenuto, nè tantomeno dello spiar nei cell. altrui di nascosto.... la normalità, la tranquillità,la coscienza pulit si vedono anche nella noncuranza con cui si è gelosi dei propri contatti esterni alla coppia...che siano telematici, telefonici, internautici, lavorativi, etc...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2010)

*Io non capisco.*

Lacie, per me lasciarsi è sempre una sconfitta.
Ti spiego perchè.
Come argutamente insegna Seneca nelle sue lettere, ognuno di noi può andare anche in capo al mondo, ma porterà sè stesso con sè. Insomma, secondo me, un rapporto con una donna, dovrebbe servirti anche come specchio critico. Leggendoti tu hai fatto cose alla tua ragazza che io non mi sognerei mai di fare, nemmeno ad una semplice conoscente. Anche sto fatto qua che ti è capitato fa parte di voi due. Cioè non sta mai in piedi: dopo sposati cambierà. No, poi sarà molto più impegnativo. E credimi se tu tiri su tutto sto casin, solo per un episodio, proprio non so come sarà fuori. Le farai vivere una vita d'inferno. Ne vale la pena? Io sarei per: provate la pausa di riflessione no? Vacanze separate. A settembre uscite una sera e vi riparlate e vedete come va.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io non so se Daniele abbia rapporti simbiotici con la sua fidanzata...so che non precludere all'altro il proprio cellulare o lapropria posta vuol dire solo esser tranquilli... i miei cellulari da quando ne posseggo uno son sempre stati in vista...se mai qualcuno ha provato a leggerne il contenuto non c'era nulla di particolarmente scabroso o che io non fossi in grado di spiegare (lavoro in un ambiente misto di caserma quindi vi potete immaginare sms, battutacce e via dicendo...)...io non ho maiprovato a leggere sms o posta di nessuno ma finora l'unico che non avesse problemi a rispondere alle tel. davanti a me, a leggere sms davanti a me o a lasciare i cellulari incustoditi non son certo stati i miei due passati uomini.... già da questo si nota lo spessore diverso...
> E con questonon sono nè a favore della lettura a voce alta di ogni sms pervenuto, nè tantomeno dello spiar nei cell. altrui di nascosto.... la normalità, la tranquillità,la coscienza pulit si vedono anche nella noncuranza con cui si è gelosi dei propri contatti esterni alla coppia...che siano telematici, telefonici, internautici, lavorativi, etc...


Mia cara...anche il mio è sempre in vista. 
Se ti becco con il mio cellulare in mano, senza che io lo sappia, non mi fiderò mai più per il resto dei miei giorni. Spaventa eh questo gingillo? Sai perchè? Dai su, quando siamo innamorati, siamo estremamente curiosi di sapere come è lui o lei quando noi non ci siamo.


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

Si ma prima l'onestà imetter tutte le carte in tavola? dille tutto ciò che non le hai detto...poi pausa...poi vedrete...dalle tempo di riflettere anche alle angherie subite deve aggiungerci un bel paio di corna....sai, io pee l'uomo che amavo mi sarei fatta cartmelitana scalza, gli giuravo che se ci fossimo lasciati non avrei avuto mai nessun altro tanto non esisteva che lui....vuoi sapere cosa mi ha fatto cambiare idea dal giorno alla notte? il fatto di aver saputo (ci ho messo 4 mesi per cavargliele fuori col forcipe, ostinato nelle sue scellerate menzogne fibno alla fine!!!) il numero impressionante di bugie che mi aveva raccontato per coprire il numero impressionante di corna che mi aveva fatto: mi son detta...e chi lo vuole un mentitore seriale al fianco? e che gli racconto a mio figlio quando riempirà lui di cazzate per coprire i suoi inciuci fuori casa? e come mi fido ora di un uomo così che credevo poco onesti ma che ora so per certo non esser mai stato leale nè con me nè con nessun'altra? solo allora l'ho cancellato da me (e ne ero totalmente dipendente!!!)in 48 ore neanche...... la diamo a questa ragazza la chance di scegliere e di chiedersi sul serio se vuol stare con uno come te, che guarda la poagliuzza nell'altrui occhio e non vede la trave  nel suo?
Prima chiarezza....poi riflessione...altrimenti tu rifletti, lei no...non avrebbe tutti gli elementi...


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara...anche il mio è sempre in vista.
> Se ti becco con il mio cellulare in mano, senza che io lo sappia, non mi fiderò mai più per il resto dei miei giorni. Spaventa eh questo gingillo? Sai perchè? Dai su, *quando siamo innamorati, siamo estremamente curiosi di sapere come è lui o lei quando noi non ci siamo.*


E' vero  ed a volte il prezzo da pagare per quella "curiosita' " e' alto ... rischi di trovarti davanti ad un estraneo


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara...anche il mio è sempre in vista.
> Se ti becco con il mio cellulare in mano, senza che io lo sappia, non mi fiderò mai più per il resto dei miei giorni. Spaventa eh questo gingillo? Sai perchè? Dai su, quando siamo innamorati, siamo estremamente curiosi di sapere come è lui o lei quando noi non ci siamo.


Io no...non ho di queste curiosità, mai avute...nessuna delle 3 volte...il fatto che mi abbia detto per 2 volte male non è indicativo... non puoi chiedere onestà se alla base non c'è impegno alla massima fiducia da parte tua...le due cose per me non vanno scisse, sarà che io so di esser onesta  e non capirei (accetterei ma non capirei!) il controllo su di me pur non temendolo affatto...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io non so se Daniele abbia rapporti simbiotici con la sua fidanzata...so che non precludere all'altro il proprio cellulare o lapropria posta vuol dire solo esser tranquilli... i miei cellulari da quando ne posseggo uno son sempre stati in vista...se mai qualcuno ha provato a leggerne il contenuto non c'era nulla di particolarmente scabroso o *che io non fossi in grado di spiegare* (lavoro in un ambiente misto di caserma quindi vi potete immaginare sms, battutacce e via dicendo...)...io non ho maiprovato a leggere sms o posta di nessuno ma finora l'unico che non avesse problemi a rispondere alle tel. davanti a me, a leggere sms davanti a me o a lasciare i cellulari incustoditi non son certo stati i miei due passati uomini.... già da questo si nota lo spessore diverso...
> E con questonon sono nè a favore della lettura a voce alta di ogni sms pervenuto, nè tantomeno dello spiar nei cell. altrui di nascosto.... la normalità, la tranquillità,la coscienza pulit si vedono anche* nella noncuranza con cui si è gelosi dei propri contatti esterni alla coppia...*che siano telematici, telefonici, internautici, lavorativi, etc...


Ecco...secondo me parti da un presupposto non corretto: che le tue cose debbano essere spiegate o giustificate, giuste o sbagliate che siano.

Sono d'accordo che non si debba essere gelosi dei propri contatti, ma a volte questi contatti sono solo nostri semplicemente perchè nulla hanno a che fare col nostro partner. E' il partner a non doverne essere geloso pr questo motivo, cosa che invece succede spessissimo nella maggioranza dei rapporti di coppia non equilibrati.


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco...secondo me parti da un presupposto non corretto: che le tue cose debbano essere spiegate o giustificate, giuste o sbagliate che siano.
> 
> Sono d'accordo che non si debba essere gelosi dei propri contatti, ma a volte questi contatti sono solo nostri semplicemente perchè nulla hanno a che fare col nostro partner. E' il partner a non doverne essere geloso pr questo motivo, cosa che invece succede spessissimo nella maggioranza dei rapporti di coppia non equilibrati.


Lavoro in caserma dove si usa un linguaggio che non è esattamete il linguaggio che usavo quando insegnavo... tutte le persone con cui sono state han avuto, se e quando volevano, libero accesso alle mie conoscenze, ai miei colleghi, ai miei amici, ai miei ambienti di lavoro... a volte il linguaggio va decodificato se certi ambienti non li conosci, a volte basta che il tuo compagno entri per mezz'or nel tuo posto di lavoro e apra occhi e orecchie e non avrà motivo di chiedere spiegazioni.... mai dovuto spiegare nulla... ma mai stata gelosa dei miei contatti o dei miei sms... anche il mio modo di ironizzare o di far battute a volte era poco capito dal mio ex... ridevo di cose mie, lui non capiva ma non è che ne era geloso...tuttavia non c'era motivo nè di ostentare nè di nascondere nulla...a mio parere la naturalezza innanzitutto... il solopensiero di nascondere, di esesr gelosa, di tenerci alla privacy mi sa talmente di calcolato da farmi accapponare la pelle....

Non è un presupposto che le miei cose debban esser giustificate... dicevo per dire: se io ricevo un sms di cui non si cpisce il nesso, è probabile che sia il continuum di una cosa successa al lavoro, o a pranzo o in una tel. precedente...se il mio boy ne dovesse venire a conoscenza e non capisse difficile che non saprei spiegare...difficile trovare cose ambigue o compromettenti.... non sono una santa, sono una persona normale però...non ho nulla da nascondere....scusate, son monotona!!!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' vero  ed a volte il prezzo da pagare per quella "curiosita' " e' alto ... rischi di trovarti davanti ad un estraneo


Rischi di trovarti difronte a cose che non ti piacciono per niente.
Oppure scopri un lato di quella persona che non conoscevi.
Ne parlavo domenica sera con un'amica: le dicevo, vedi il mio cuore è fatto come una grande raggera, solo una volta nella vita ho incontrato una persona con cui mi ero illuso tutti i raggi combaciassero. In realtà erano molto pochi, ma erano i più teneri e dolci, quelli della gioventù.
Mi sono accorto che erano molto pochi, perchè dopo di lei, altre, hanno stanato altri raggi, e altre altri raggi ancora. Ora so che sono tutti sfibrato. E sono spaventato, ogni persona con cui interagisco mi fa scoprire lati di me che non conosco. Immagina il colmo della felicità quando una scopre i raggi dove sono addirittura principe. Sono diventato conte, solo perchè dopo essere stato fatto lord, una sera una mi ha detto, ma che lord, tu sei un conte! E sono diventato conte. Mentre ci sono persone che vanno pazze per la mia nobiltà d'animo, altre trovano in me un essere viscido.
Non solo 6 personaggi in cerca di autore, ma anche uno nessuno e centomila. 

O dici un estraneo perchè scopri nel cellulare una persona che non conosci? Un intruso?

Ma perchè abbiamo sempre sta fottuta paura di perdere l'altro? Eh me lo spieghi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Lavoro in caserma dove si usa un linguaggio che non è esattamete il linguaggio che usavo quando insegnavo...* tutte le persone con cui sono state han avuto, se e quando volevano, libero accesso alle mie conoscenze, ai miei colleghi, ai miei amici, ai miei ambienti di lavoro... *a volte il linguaggio va decodificato se certi ambienti non li conosci, a volte basta che il tuo compagno entri per mezz'or nel tuo posto di lavoro e apra occhi e orecchie e non avrà motivo di chiedere spiegazioni.... mai dovuto spiegare nulla... ma mai stata gelosa dei miei contatti o dei miei sms... anche il mio modo di ironizzare o di far battute a volte era poco capito dal mio ex... ridevo di cose mie, lui non capiva ma non è che ne era geloso...tuttavia non c'era motivo nè di ostentare nè di nascondere nulla...a mio parere la naturalezza innanzitutto... il solopensiero di nascondere, di esesr gelosa, di tenerci alla privacy mi sa talmente di calcolato da farmi accapponare la pelle....
> 
> Non è un presupposto che le miei cose debban esser giustificate... dicevo per dire: se io ricevo un sms di cui non si cpisce il nesso, è probabile che sia il continuum di una cosa successa al lavoro, o a pranzo o in una tel. precedente...se il mio boy ne dovesse venire a conoscenza e non capisse difficile che non saprei spiegare...difficile trovare cose ambigue o compromettenti.... non sono una santa, sono una persona normale però...non ho nulla da nascondere....scusate, son monotona!!!


Invece a me spaventa questo....che le persone abbiano libero accesso se e quando vogliono a cose che io considero solo mie.
Mio marito ha libero accesso alle mie conoscenze e alle mie cose SE e solo SE  me lo chiede con i dovuti modi: e così io alle sue.
Questo non è voler nascondere qualcosa, ma conservare la propria integrità di individuo che non si deve disgregare una volta "accoppiato".

Secondo me qui non c'entra essere o non essere santi: la discrezione nei confronti dell'altro è un segno di rispetto verso la sua intelligenza e la sua responsabilità. E' come dire: tu hai le tue cose che io non conosco, ma sono fiduciosa che le sai gestire.


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rischi di trovarti difronte a cose che non ti piacciono per niente.
> Oppure scopri un lato di quella persona che non conoscevi.
> Ne parlavo domenica sera con un'amica: le dicevo, vedi il mio cuore è fatto come una grande raggera, solo una volta nella vita ho incontrato una persona con cui mi ero illuso tutti i raggi combaciassero. In realtà erano molto pochi, ma erano i più teneri e dolci, quelli della gioventù.
> Mi sono accorto che erano molto pochi, perchè dopo di lei, altre, hanno stanato altri raggi, e altre altri raggi ancora. Ora so che sono tutti sfibrato. E sono spaventato, ogni persona con cui interagisco mi fa scoprire lati di me che non conosco. Immagina il colmo della felicità quando una scopre i raggi dove sono addirittura principe. Sono diventato conte, solo perchè dopo essere stato fatto lord, una sera una mi ha detto, ma che lord, tu sei un conte! E sono diventato conte. Mentre ci sono persone che vanno pazze per la mia nobiltà d'animo, altre trovano in me un essere viscido.
> ...


Perche' siamo sempre a caccia dell'altra meta' della mela, (forse) perche' da soli ci sentiamo "incompleti/incompiuti"  .


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

Guarda che io non ho detto che i miei lui han sempre frequentato i miei amici e colleghi e che han avuto sempre in consultazione la mia mail o il mio cell..... io non ho mai messo paletti, loro non hanno maidovuto chiedere.... invece io ero - fino al mio ex - deliberatamente fatta fuori da cellulari e ambienti di lavoro/amicizie, che io lo richiedessi o che io non loo richiedessi affatto.... 
Il mio mondo è sempre stato abbastanza lontano dai miei ex...loro non vi sono entrati forse perchè disinteressati ma non avrebbero certo avuto bisogno di chiavi per entrare o richieste esplicite.... se c'erano cene in compagnia venivano invitati e magari disertavano o si dichiaravano non interessati ... conoscevano un paio dei miei amici e di colleghi e non di più ma se avessero voluto potevano venirmi a prendere al lavoro anche tutti i giorni e senza preavviso a conoscere l'intera truppa.... avevo proposto anche le chiavi di casa al mio ex uan volta, non le aveva volute: io vivevo sola, non avrei considerato una intromissione nella mia privacy l'entrata in casa mia dell'uomoche amavo anche se lui con me non viveva.... e se squilla il cell. e sto in doccia e il mio fidanzato me lo porge leggendo inevitabilmente di chi è non è che mi urta o che poi mi giustifico se c'è scritto Antonio anzichè Antonietta o viceversa.... per me è anche troppo parlare... io lascio le cose al caso...il miouomo per me non è un estraneo: non deve invadere la mia vita e viverla al posto mio ma non deve per forza esserne lasciato fuori... i miei spazi ce li ho nonperchè me li prendo, o perchè lofaccio fuori...ma perchè sono io che vivo la mia vita...
Discrezione? perchè se uno viene a prenderti al lavoro o ti sente fare una telefonata con un amico/a o altro non è discreto? io mica vivo con il mio fidanzato incollato al sedere, scusa...e così tu con tuo marito... ma non ci vedo nulla di male nel non farsi paranoie o nel calcolare telefonate, mail, entree sul luogo di lavoro, cene insieme o separati... io lascio molto al caso...così lui...così mi piace...così ci piace...

Siamo O.T in Confessionale però, non è giusto..... a rileggersi domani, vado al lavoro (che biglie!)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Luglio 2010)

E' vero. Buon lavoro.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' siamo sempre a caccia dell'altra meta' della mela, (forse) perche' da soli ci sentiamo "incompleti/incompiuti"  .


Ahahahahaha...allora sono proprio un ingenuoto. Ogni volta che trovo una che mi dà un po' di retta, penso di aver trovato la metà della mela. Sono proprio uno stupidoto.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Ho trovato interessanti i tuoi interventi...e quindi provo a chiederti...
> Possono essere i miei/nostri errori un alibi per il suo gesto?
> Se mettendo da parte quest'ultimi....e vedere che cmq lei anche quando non sapevo nulla si era resa conto dell'errore volendo tornare da me(...dal mio solito carattere).....perchè l'ha fatto?


 perdonami, ma credo tu parta da un punto di vista sbagliato. 
come è tornata da te anche se non sapevi del tradimento, così ti ha tradito senza provare a cambiare quello che di te/voi non le andava bene. 
purtroppo credo (da traditrice) che non esistano alibi ad un tradimento. 
Si può decidere di ricostruire, quando il tradimento è uno scivolone. 
Ma non si può pensare di tirare su una cattedrale sulle fragili fondamenta di una baita di campagna mal riuscita. 
chi siete voi due? 
eravate coppia prima? 
partirei da queste domande. 
e laddove la risposta fosse no (mi pare purtroppo ovvio, dalla tua analisi) cercherei di capire perchè avete agito entrambi in modo così scorretto. le risposte di lei non le puoi conoscere. ma le tue sì. perchè hai picchiato ?perchè hai svilito? perchè ti sei ritrovato con una 'cattiva reputazione'? perchè non hai dimostrato i tuoi sentimenti e hai solo 'usato' il rapporto con lei? Ma l'amavi, prima ?O hai capito dopo di questo sentimento?


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> La cosa migliore sarebbe perdornarla...ma lasciarla,per il suo bene.
> Ma non lo capirà mai...mi attaccherà...dicendo che non sono innamorato sufficientemente per poter andare avanti...


 la cosa migliore sarebbe dirle la verità.
che l'hai tradita.
che troppo a lungo l'hai umiliata e ferita. e vi siete fatti troppo male.
perciò avete ENTRAMBI bisogno di un periodo di equilibrio autonomo, personale. Per recuperare la personalità vera che avete e trovare uno spazio nel mondo. Uno spazio come individui. 
che le vuoi bene, ma non puoi darle ORA un uomo che sia tale e che la faccia star bene e quindi dovete stare separati.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei inqualificabile
> falso o vero che tu sia





tinkerbell ha detto:


> Perfetto? sì, certo....
> se pare così a voi perchè non dovrebbe esserlo per noi?
> A proposito, allora perchè sei qui se è tutto perfetto quando accarezzi i capelli a lei con la destra e il pelo al cane con la sinistra?


scemette, intendeva che lei è lì, assieme al loro cane, e llui accarezza solo lei! :carneval:


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scemette, intendeva che lei è lì, assieme al loro cane, e llui accarezza solo lei! :carneval:


L'ho vista poco fa...
dice di avermi tutto al riguardo...e cioè che non sa nemmeno lei perchè l'ha fatto....che non aveva programmato niente.
Sembra quasi che essere stata con un altro gli abbia chiarito le idee...e cioè che lei era innamorata...ma che non stava bene. Pensava forse di legarsi a quest'altra persona ma che ha capito era cmq innamorata di me.
Questa è la mail che ho trovato:
Ho troppe cose da dirti... hai recitato la parte di chi se ne fregava  alla grande... e poi scleri per cosa?lo sapevi che la situazione era  qst, nn può durare all'infinito.... ma giuro.... nn ti ho usato, tutto  quello che ho detto e ho fatto era sincero... ho solo bisogno di  tempo.... perciò ti dico hai ragione, mi fa anche piacere che tu abbia  sclerato così... ma ti prego parlami ancora... ho bisogno di sentirti e  parlarti.... domani parti...l'ultima volta che ti chiedo una cosa fatti  sentire ti prego....fammi uno squillo..... 
Da quando è successo il fattaccio a questa mail sono passati 10 giorni....lei giura di non averlo rivisto successivamente da quel giorno...ma questa mail non chiarisce del tutto la sua posizione...
La risposta di lui...
Non ho recitato alcuna parte... non me ne frega nulla davvero... non ho  sclerato... per il motivo che pensi tu... mi da solo fastidio che devi  fare la parte dell'innocente non sono nato ieri... e non ammetti la  realta' cioe' che sei fidanzata ma vuoi scopare... in quel caso faresti  bella figura e ti rispetterei di piu...io non ho piu niente da dirti.

Addio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Leggere e diffondere la posta altrui è reato.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> L'ho vista poco fa...
> dice di avermi tutto al riguardo...e cioè che non sa nemmeno lei perchè l'ha fatto....che non aveva programmato niente.
> Sembra quasi che essere stata con un altro gli abbia chiarito le idee...e cioè che lei era innamorata...ma che non stava bene. Pensava forse di legarsi a quest'altra persona ma che ha capito era cmq innamorata di me.
> Questa è la mail che ho trovato:
> ...


 che pensi TU di quello che IO ti ho detto? 
(circa le loro mail confermo la mia impressione: lei cercava un'alternativa, lui s'è fatto coinvolgere nel ruolo da crocerossino, lei s'è tirata indietro e lui, per ferirla, le dice 'per te era solo una scopata'. per lui non lo era)


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Leggere e diffondere la posta altrui è reato.



Lo so,non ho fatto un gran cosa,è la prima volta che scrivo nei forum ma ho bisogno di capire il più possibile...ma come può una persona che non sta bene,che voleva del tempo per se stessa...parallelamente frequentare un altro?
E' illogico...prenditi del tempo per stare da sola....non per farti consolare o farti distrarre...è bastato così poco.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> L'ho vista poco fa...
> dice di avermi tutto al riguardo...e cioè che non sa nemmeno lei perchè l'ha fatto....che non aveva programmato niente.
> Sembra quasi che essere stata con un altro gli abbia chiarito le idee...e cioè che lei era innamorata...ma che non stava bene. Pensava forse di legarsi a quest'altra persona ma che ha capito era cmq innamorata di me.
> Questa è la mail che ho trovato:
> ...


A parte il fatto che, come dice Persa...si tratta di REATO...

Che cosa si può dedurre di così decisivo da queste frasi sconnesse?
A me, personalmente, sembrano un pò deliranti.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Lo so,non ho fatto un gran cosa,è la prima volta che scrivo nei forum ma ho bisogno di capire il più possibile...ma come può una persona che non sta bene,che voleva del tempo per se stessa...parallelamente frequentare un altro?
> E' illogico...prenditi del tempo per stare da sola....non per farti consolare o farti distrarre...è bastato così poco.


 perchè l'hai tradita tempo fa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Lo so,non ho fatto un gran cosa,è la prima volta che scrivo nei forum ma ho bisogno di capire il più possibile...ma come può una persona che non sta bene,che voleva del tempo per se stessa...parallelamente frequentare un altro?
> E' illogico...prenditi del tempo per stare da sola....non per farti consolare o farti distrarre...è bastato così poco.


Scusa la franchezza, Lacie.

Nella vostra storia ci sono molte cose illogiche.
E' forse logico pensare di possedere una persona e alzare le mani su di lei?
E' giusto e sacrosanto che tu cerchi di capire il più possibile.
Molti utenti qui ti hanno suggerito ottime modalità per farlo.

Ma capire non può significare rigirare continuamente il coltello nella piaga. Lei ti ha tradito: cosa vuoi/puoi sapere di più?
Il come e il quando rigardano solo lei: conoscere certi dettagli non ti aiuterà. Continuare a spulciare nella sua posta non ti aiuterà.


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè l'hai tradita tempo fa?



Perchè intimamente ero legato alla mia ex...non ero soddisfatto sessualmente e quindi la cercavo...
Altre volte in vacanza...ho fatto qualche cavolata con gli amici e tradita il tempo dell'atto...
Ma da un pò di tempo lei mi dà quello che voglio...


----------



## Lacie (13 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa la franchezza, Lacie.
> 
> Nella vostra storia ci sono molte cose illogiche.
> E' forse logico pensare di possedere una persona e alzare le mani su di lei?
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te...è un qualcosa che non riesci a controllare...è come se vuoi andare sempre più alla ricerca del dolore...


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Lo so,non ho fatto un gran cosa,è la prima volta che scrivo nei forum ma ho bisogno di capire il più possibile...ma come può una persona che non sta bene,che voleva del tempo per se stessa...parallelamente frequentare un altro?
> E' illogico...prenditi del tempo per stare da sola....non per farti consolare o farti distrarre...è bastato così poco.


 sono molte le ragioni che muovono a tradire. 
alcune più giuste, altre meno.
tradire per sfogo sessuale o noia è tristissimo: ci fa capire che i sentimenti dell'altro contano pochissimo per il traditore.
tradire per uscire da una relazione è molto frequente. non si ha l'energia di lasciare il tradito per varie ragioni (dipendenza psicologica, nel tuo caso?) e si cerca una boccata d'aria e/o una ragione per andare via. 
Nel suo caso le ha detto sfiga: non è riuscita a staccarsi. Per molte ragioni, che nemmeno lei conosce, immagino. 
Mi domando perchè tu desideri una partner che deve 'dare', che ti è succube e non ti lascia per ogni singolo atto di violenza perpetrato negli anni. 
Allora è vero: è solo la bambolina su cui un altro ha messo gli occhi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Perchè intimamente ero legato alla mia ex...non ero soddisfatto sessualmente e quindi la cercavo...
> Altre volte in vacanza...ho fatto qualche cavolata con gli amici e tradita il tempo dell'atto...
> Ma da un pò di tempo lei mi dà quello che voglio...


Molto maschile.

Cavolate in compagnia e ricerca di ciò che (sessualmente) lei non dà.
Questo dovrebbe rendere più lecito il tuo tradimento?

A questo punto accetta il fatto che siete alla pari, se ci riesci.
1-1 palla al centro... si può ricominciare, ma dopo un periodo di distacco, come suggeriva qualcuno, per capirvi meglio a livello individuale.

Per quanto riguarda la ricerca del dolore...l'importante è che questo ti serva a capire i tuoi errori, a immedesimarti nel dolore che le hai provocato anche in passato.
L'importante è che non diventi un drappo rosso agitato davanti a un toro.


----------



## Lacie (14 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sono molte le ragioni che muovono a tradire.
> alcune più giuste, altre meno.
> tradire per sfogo sessuale o noia è tristissimo: ci fa capire che i sentimenti dell'altro contano pochissimo per il traditore.
> tradire per uscire da una relazione è molto frequente. non si ha l'energia di lasciare il tradito per varie ragioni (dipendenza psicologica, nel tuo caso?) e si cerca una boccata d'aria e/o una ragione per andare via.
> ...




Guarda...non lo so perchè tutta questa vigliaccheria...non ha fatto bene a nessuno...ho perso di vista le vere cose importanti perchè non ci ho mai creduto...ma ora sono anche qui per cercare di darmi un altra possibilità...di provare a recuperare,in questo caso per lei...perdonare me stesso....e forse è questo il prezzo che sto pagando.
Però la violenza appartiene al passato...ora solo dialogo.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te...è un qualcosa che non riesci a controllare...è come se vuoi andare sempre più alla ricerca del dolore...


 devi cercare un supporto. 
dici che guadagni discretamente, ci sono degli ottimi psicologi che possono aiutare a gestire situazioni complicate, che a volte ci paiono impossibili da modificare, che ci aiutano a non aver bisogno del dolore e della tragedia per sentirci più vivi.. capisci quello che intendo, vero?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2010)

Tu sei uguale identico al mio ex marito

non sai la rabbia che mi è salita leggendo la tua storia

anche lui mi ha trattata di merda per anni e anni, mi ha cornificata, mi ha messo le mani addosso, mi ha umiliata ecc. ecc. ecc.

eppure ogni volta che cercavo di lasciarlo tornava da me e mi riprendeva

eppure io ogni volta lasciavo che lui mi riprendesse

e le parole che diceva erano le stesse che dici tu "noi ci apparteniamo, siamo uno dell'altra, non potremo mai lasciarci"

e io tornavo

ero malata, così come lo era lui, così come lo sei tu e così come lo è lei

quando finalmente sono riuscita a trovare la forza di andare fino in fondo non credeva che lo avrei fatto davvero. Mi sfotteva. Diceva "tanto prima o poi tornerai". E invece non sono più tornata. E quando ha saputo che addirittura trombavo con uno è andato giù di testa. E' impazzito. Voleva massacrare me e lui. Mi ha rotto una costola. Mi ha fatto vivere nel panico per dei mesi. PROPRIO LUI, CHE SI ERA TROMBATO TUTTA LA CITTA'.

Sei malato. Lasciatevi ora che siete ancora giovani. Io avevo 28 anni quando l'ho lasciato (dopo 7 anni). E mi sentivo la persona più vecchia del mondo. E invece poi la vita è andata avanti...

Lasciatevi e fatti curare. Io mi sto facendo curare ancora adesso (e sono passati 12 anni)


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Guarda...non lo so perchè tutta questa vigliaccheria...non ha fatto bene a nessuno...ho perso di vista le vere cose importanti perchè non ci ho mai creduto...ma ora sono anche qui per cercare di darmi un altra possibilità...di provare a recuperare,in questo caso per lei...perdonare me stesso....e forse è questo il prezzo che sto pagando.
> Però la violenza appartiene al passato...ora solo dialogo.


 ma anche ora perdi di vista le cose importanti, te ne accorgi? 
quello che dovresti sl serio ricercare non è il perdono e dimenticare, ma è capire cosa ha portato TE ad allontanarla, ad allontanare tutti.
Devi analizzare te, solo così potrà amarti anche lei....


----------



## Lacie (14 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> devi cercare un supporto.
> dici che guadagni discretamente, ci sono degli ottimi psicologi che possono aiutare a gestire situazioni complicate, che a volte ci paiono impossibili da modificare, che ci aiutano a non aver bisogno del dolore e della tragedia per sentirci più vivi.. capisci quello che intendo, vero?




Si ok, ma credo sia troppo oltre...sto razionalizzando come non avrei mai immaginato. Più che dolore....è ricerca della verità....che si tramuta in sofferenza...ma che cmq riesco a gestire in maniera discreta dato il rapporto non idilliaco che avevo con lei...(della serie...me la sono andata a cercare).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma anche ora perdi di vista le cose importanti, te ne accorgi?
> quello che dovresti sl serio ricercare non è il perdono e dimenticare, ma è capire cosa ha portato TE ad allontanarla, ad allontanare tutti.
> Devi analizzare te, solo così potrà amarti anche lei....


 Credi che ti risponderà?
Tirerà fuori una cosa già detta che non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Si ok, ma credo sia troppo oltre...sto razionalizzando come non avrei mai immaginato. Più che dolore....è ricerca della verità....che si tramuta in sofferenza...ma che cmq riesco a gestire in maniera discreta dato il rapporto non idilliaco che avevo con lei...(della serie...me la sono andata a cercare).


 e non vorresti smettere di soffrire? Non vorresti per una volta sentirti completo per mesi senza bisogno di tragedie greche e urla e rabbia? 
Sapere che la rabbia non tornerà?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Molto maschile.
> 
> Cavolate in compagnia e ricerca di ciò che (sessualmente) lei non dà.
> Questo dovrebbe rendere più lecito il tuo tradimento?
> ...


Credimi Chiara, non si può ricominciare un cazzo. Te l'assicuro. Ti illudi che sia così, e invece poi ricomincia tutto da capo. Dopo i litigi si fa la pace, si fa l'amore, ci si dice quanto ci si ama ecc. ecc...... e poi ricomincia tutto da capo. Anche il periodo di separazione non serva a un cazzo. Io ero stata via in Erasmus 6 mesi. L'avevo lasciato. Ero felice. E appena sono tornata ho lasciato che lui mi riprendesse. Sono rapporti malati che non possono essere sanati. Va sempre peggio


----------



## Lacie (14 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Credimi Chiara, non si può ricominciare un cazzo. Te l'assicuro. Ti illudi che sia così, e invece poi ricomincia tutto da capo. Dopo i litigi si fa la pace, si fa l'amore, ci si dice quanto ci si ama ecc. ecc...... e poi ricomincia tutto da capo. Anche il periodo di separazione non serva a un cazzo. Io ero stata via in Erasmus 6 mesi. L'avevo lasciato. Ero felice. E appena sono tornata ho lasciato che lui mi riprendesse. Sono rapporti malati che non possono essere sanati. Va sempre peggio




Però ragazzi...se sono qua a riflettere scrivendo pubblicamente le mie questioni è proprio perchè voglio curare il nostro rapporto e la mia persona confrontandomi...ricevendo anche insulti o critiche....non c'è problema....almeno ci provo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Però ragazzi...se sono qua a riflettere scrivendo pubblicamente le mie questioni è proprio perchè voglio curare il nostro rapporto e la mia persona confrontandomi...ricevendo anche insulti o critiche....non c'è problema....almeno ci provo.


 Devi curarti indipendentemente da lei.
Una persona prepararta potrà aiutarti a trovare le radici di questo male e sradicarlo. Noi non possiamo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Però ragazzi...se sono qua a riflettere scrivendo pubblicamente le mie questioni è proprio perchè voglio curare il nostro rapporto e la mia persona confrontandomi...ricevendo anche insulti o critiche....non c'è problema....almeno ci provo.


 
non ti sto insultando, non è mia intenzione farlo

ti sto dicendo che ci sono passata e conosco le dinamiche di un rapporto del genere

le persone possono cambiare, ma mai radicalmente

il vostro rapporto è malato

devi prenderne atto

ora ci stai provando, ma quando le acque si saranno calmate ricomincerai a trattarla cone la tratti, ricomincerete a farvi del male, e andrete aventi fino a quando uno dei due toccherà il fondo. E solo dopo aver toccato il fondo penserà "ma io voglio vivere tutta la mia vita così?" e se la risposta sarà "no" allora forse riuscirà a dire "basta", ma sarà dura, durissima, e le lascerà il segno per il resto della sua esistenza. perché certe cose ti segnano e non si dimenticano mai


----------



## Lacie (14 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> non ti sto insultando, non è mia intenzione farlo
> 
> ti sto dicendo che ci sono passata e conosco le dinamiche di un rapporto del genere
> 
> ...



Il fondo l'abbiamo toccato insieme,stiamo solo cercando di risalirlo insieme...ma come dice lei....è come se risalendo io mi blocchi.
Sono consapevole che in seguito la cosa potrà ripresentarsi e non abbiamo escluso che la soluzione potrà essere quella di lasciarsi....da persone mature. Ma quello che continua a darci una speranza è che abbiamo condiviso troppe cose brutte....che la vita è bella,di non pensare a quello che dice la gente,dei giudizi che dà,che tra noi cmq c'è qualcosa e che possiamo rialzarci perchè abbiamo tanto tempo davanti a noi ed è un peccato sprecarlo....se son rose...fioriranno.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Il fondo l'abbiamo toccato insieme,stiamo solo cercando di risalirlo insieme...ma come dice lei....è come se risalendo io mi blocchi.
> Sono consapevole che in seguito la cosa potrà ripresentarsi e non abbiamo escluso che la soluzione potrà essere quella di lasciarsi....da persone mature. Ma quello che continua a darci una speranza è che abbiamo condiviso troppe cose brutte....che la vita è bella,che tra noi cmq c'è qualcosa e che possiamo rialzarci perchè abbiamo tanto tempo davanti a noi ed è un peccato sprecarlo....se son rose...fioriranno.


 
Guarda, te lo auguro (e non darmi del lei, CRIBBIO!)

ma permettimi di essere scettica perché sono le stesse cose identiche cose che ci dicevamo io e il mio ex

e non ci siamo lasciati da persone adulte

la vita è bella, è vero, ma se vivi una storia d'amore come una storia d'amore, con i suoi alti e bassi, ecc. ecc.... non come un rapporto malato di quelli che si vedono nei film che danno su canale 5 d'estate... E mi dispiace tanto, ma da quello che ho letto la vostra storia non ha i presupposti per finire con un happy ending. E mi auguro che sarete abbastanza intelligenti da non fare figli. Tanti auguri

PS Il fondo non lo avete ancora raggiunto. Siete ancora in una fase intermedia. Il fondo lo raggiungerete quando vi sveglierete la mattina e comincerete a piangere senza smettere per ore perché vi sembrerà di essere in un tunnel di cui non si vede l'uscita. Quando il pensiero di aprire gli occhi vi metterà l'angoscia. Quando non riuscirete più a pensare al futuro. Quello è il fondo


----------



## Lacie (14 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Guarda, te lo auguro (e non darmi del lei, CRIBBIO!)
> 
> ma permettimi di essere scettica perché sono le stesse cose identiche cose che ci dicevamo io e il mio ex
> 
> ...


E' vero...mi ha implorato il perdono e fatto altro,ma quello che mi ripeto è che la nostra non è mai stata una storia d'amore ma che potrebbe diventarla...dove finalmente lasciarsi andare alle belle emozioni...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> E' vero...mi ha implorato il perdono e fatto altro,ma quello che mi ripeto è che la nostra non è mai stata una storia d'amore ma che potrebbe diventarla...dove finalmente lasciarsi andare alle belle emozioni...


 

Mi dispiace ma non credo che le cose si possano cambiare radicalmente dopo 4 anni passati in un certo modo. E ho imparato a mie spese che le persone non cambiano radicalmente a 28 anni. Il carattere a quell'età è quello che è. E se ti sei comportato in un certo modo per 4 anni ci saranno dietro delle motivazioni. Quando ho rivisto il mio ex per il divorzio mi ha detto - quasi vantandosi - che la sua attuale compagna nonché madre di suo figlio la trattava molto peggio di quanto non trattasse me perché lei è ancora più fragile di quanto non ero io. Bel cambiamento. Dopo tutte le scenate e i giuramenti e le promesse di cambiare che mi faceva dopo che me ero andata...

Ma mi auguro per te di sbagliarmi e che le cose tra di voi vadano diversamente da come sono andate a me. Davvero.


PS Ti ha implorato perdono? E tu? Tu dovresti implorare ben altro. Non sei l'unico che deve perdonare qualcosa, mi pare


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Lo so,non ho fatto un gran cosa,è la prima volta che scrivo nei forum ma ho bisogno di capire il più possibile...ma come può una persona che non sta bene,che voleva del tempo per se stessa...parallelamente frequentare un altro?
> E' illogico...prenditi del tempo per stare da sola....non per farti consolare o farti distrarre...è bastato così poco.


 Senti Lacie, io non ti ho sentito dire unasola parola sul tuo, di comportamento...passato e futuro... il tuo problema è solo: lei mi ha fatto le corna, posso perdonarla? lo rifarà più? facciamoc he la risposta sia "no, non ti tradirà per il resto della vita", tu come te la immagini il resto della vita con lei? come hai intenzione di trattarla? cosa hai intenzioen di costruirci? come modificherai il tuo atteggiamento individualista e anche un pò maschilista? mi sembra che il tuo pensiero immediato sia toglierti le corna dalal testa, mica costruire qualcosa di serio!


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma non credo che le cose si possano cambiare radicalmente dopo 4 anni passati in un certo modo. E ho imparato a mie spese che le persone non cambiano radicalmente a 28 anni. Il carattere a quell'età è quello che è. E se ti sei comportato in un certo modo per 4 anni ci saranno dietro delle motivazioni. Quando ho rivisto il mio ex per il divorzio mi ha detto - quasi vantandosi - che la sua attuale compagna nonché madre di suo figlio la trattava molto peggio di quanto non trattasse me perché lei è ancora più fragile di quanto non ero io. Bel cambiamento. Dopo tutte le scenate e i giuramenti e le promesse di cambiare che mi faceva dopo che me ero andata...
> 
> Ma mi auguro per te di sbagliarmi e che le cose tra di voi vadano diversamente da come sono andate a me. Davvero.
> 
> ...


Eh già!


----------



## Amoremio (14 Luglio 2010)

quoto quintina a mani basse


----------



## Lacie (14 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Senti Lacie, io non ti ho sentito dire unasola parola sul tuo, di comportamento...passato e futuro... il tuo problema è solo: lei mi ha fatto le corna, posso perdonarla? lo rifarà più? facciamoc he la risposta sia "no, non ti tradirà per il resto della vita", tu come te la immagini il resto della vita con lei? come hai intenzione di trattarla? cosa hai intenzioen di costruirci? come modificherai il tuo atteggiamento individualista e anche un pò maschilista? mi sembra che il tuo pensiero immediato sia toglierti le corna dalal testa, mica costruire qualcosa di serio!


 
A piccoli passi...provare a comportarmi rispettando e ricambiando l'affetto...certo non potrò cambiare la mia natura...ma almeno riconoscere quando sono al limite...e non ricadere nei soliti errori. Essere più presente...
Sapete una cosa,oggi mentre riflettevo sulle vostre opinioni mi domandavo... ma chi me lo fa fare?? soffrire...e ridevo...
La vita è anche questa...bisogna andare avanti (c'è il lavoro,la famiglia...)con o senza di lei.
Sicuramente è da prendere in esame il consiglio di passare del tempo da solo....e questo avverà a breve...avrò una casa tutta mia e avrò il modo per poter capire meglio cosa voglio...ma senza illuderla...
Ma è presente sempre lo spettro...che se non voleva stare con me...doveva trovare la forza di lasciarmi senza fare del male e non schiarirsi le idee...andando con qualcuno...e prima o poi saprà delle mie bugie...


Un altra cosa...lei mi diceva sempre che la sua vita era un inferno...che non voleva una vita così.


----------



## Angel (14 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> A piccoli passi...provare a comportarmi rispettando e ricambiando l'affetto...certo non potrò cambiare la mia natura...ma almeno riconoscere quando sono al limite...e non ricadere nei soliti errori. Essere più presente...
> Sapete una cosa,oggi mentre riflettevo sulle vostre opinioni mi domandavo... ma chi me lo fa fare?? soffrire...e ridevo...
> La vita è anche questa...bisogna andare avanti (c'è il lavoro,la famiglia...)con o senza di lei.
> Sicuramente è da prendere in esame il consiglio di passare del tempo da solo....e questo avverà a breve...avrò una casa tutta mia e avrò il modo per poter capire meglio cosa voglio...ma senza illuderla...
> ...


Senti prendi quello che sto per dirti come se te lo dicesse un amico un pò da camerata..... ok?? :mrgreen:

Ma scusa hai fatto i tuoi porci comodi per 4 anni e continui a pensare a sta cosa che lei ha fatto questo e l'altro...e ti ha fatto male etc.. etc.. ma magari facendo un piccolo esame di coscienza pensare...forse forse me lo sono meritato??....ho raccolto quello che ho seminato?...l'amo? se si cosa devo fare perchè non succeda più?


----------



## giobbe (14 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Perchè intimamente ero legato alla mia ex...non ero soddisfatto sessualmente e quindi la cercavo...
> Altre volte in vacanza...ho fatto qualche cavolata con gli amici e tradita il tempo dell'atto...
> Ma da un pò di tempo lei mi dà quello che voglio...



Lasciatevi. Alla svelta.
Questo non è amore, è un rapporto sentimentale egoista, immaturo. L'amore è donazione, altruismo.
Potrai investire in un nuovo rapporto quando incontrerai una donna e vorrai stare assieme a lei con l'intenzione di farla felice e non di essere felice tu.
Non hai ancora incontrato la donna giusta.


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Lasciatevi. Alla svelta.
> Questo non è amore, è un rapporto sentimentale egoista, immaturo. *L'amore è donazione, altruismo.*
> Potrai investire in un nuovo rapporto quando incontrerai una donna e vorrai stare assieme a lei con l'intenzione di farla felice e non di essere felice tu.
> Non hai ancora incontrato la donna giusta.


:up::up:


----------



## Lacie (14 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Lasciatevi. Alla svelta.
> Questo non è amore, è un rapporto sentimentale egoista, immaturo. L'amore è donazione, altruismo.
> Potrai investire in un nuovo rapporto quando incontrerai una donna e vorrai stare assieme a lei con l'intenzione di farla felice e non di essere felice tu.
> Non hai ancora incontrato la donna giusta.



Obbiettivamente...sarebbe la cosa giusta da fare.
Ma se fosse così semplice....non mi farei tanti problemi...
In questo momento non sono felice...in testa ho delle immagini di merda...
Non lo so...forse avete ragione voi...continuerà magari per un altro pò...e poi finirà e come tutte le cose...fino a quando non le provi non ascolti nessuno!


----------



## Lacie (22 Luglio 2010)

rieccomi...ancora in preda all'indecisione.
E' partita qualche giorno in vacanza e per questo volevo approfittare per starmene da "solo" a pensare lucidamente....ma sono tempestato di sms e chiamate.
Le ho risposto 1 volta e pianti a dirotto per la felicità,mi ama....giura sulla famiglia che è così,che non perdonerà mai se stessa se la lascio....che sono la sua vita...ecc... ecc...
Non mi fa star bene stare con lei e pensare a quello che ha fatto,ormai sto prendendo la strada della "fine"....ma sentirla così....ti fa venire i sensi di colpa...
Le donne quando smettono di amare sono più crudeli dei maschi e più forti quando lasciano...ora la decisione è di nuovo in bilico...
Abbiamo trascorso un bel weekend,ma la guardavo mentre dormiva....e non vedo più la sicurezza che avevo...


----------



## Daniele (22 Luglio 2010)

Ti chiedo una cosa, come fa un traditore come te ad avere problemi ad accettare un tradimento? Non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te stesso, tu tradivi, quindi in un certo qual modo dovresti accettare di buon grado di essere tradito. Per ora hai sviato un poco le domande tenta di rispondere a questa, tu hai le immagini di merda perchè sai....e lei??? Vuoi vedere come andrà? Dille che l'hai tradita e vedrai che se dovrete lasciarvi non ti telefonerà più manco a morire, se invece lo farà allora avrà accettato anche questo da te...oltre che le pacche.


----------



## tinkerbell (22 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> rieccomi...ancora in preda all'indecisione.
> E' partita qualche giorno in vacanza e per questo volevo approfittare per starmene da "solo" a pensare lucidamente....ma sono tempestato di sms e chiamate.
> Le ho risposto 1 volta e pianti a dirotto per la felicità,mi ama....giura sulla famiglia che è così,che non perdonerà mai se stessa se la lascio....che sono la sua vita...ecc... ecc...
> *Non mi fa star bene stare con lei e pensare a quello che ha fatto*,ormai sto prendendo la strada della "fine"....ma sentirla così....ti fa venire i sensi di colpa...
> ...


Ecco, lasciala....poi quando lei capirà cosa si è persa (scusa eh! Un uomo che ti tradisce ripetutamente e che ti tratta come tu l'hai trattata e ha il coraggio di scrivere la frase che ti ho messo in neretto non è che sia sentimentalmente una sì grave perdita!!!) smetterà di piangere e di cercarti....mi spiace che lei a quanto pare non abbia amiche che le aprano un pò gli occhi sugli uomini come te, che si sentono autorizzati a fare e disfare ma che quando puntano il dito s'illuminano d'immenso!!!
Smettila di pensarea  lei...pensa un pò a te....se questo tuo modo di essere è endogeno tra un pò farai l'infelicità di un'altra donna... o prima o poi prendererai una sonora tranvata!!!


----------



## Lacie (22 Luglio 2010)

Ripeto...l'essermi comportato in maniera poco onesta con lei è in parte dovuto al mio non dichiararmi o al mio non volerle dire quello che significava per me. Quando l'ho fatto lei non ha avuto ripensamenti,mi guardava e diceva di volermi lasciare (si sentiva con l'altro...).
Le passerà e mi passerà...ma rimarremo con un pugno di mosche per la nostra immaturità e questo è più triste....perchè solo ora dopo il male che ci siamo fatti ci siamo resi conto sul serio che abbiamo sprecato tanto tempo.
Per le mie gesta...che dire,lei si è trovata in un periodo turbolento della mia vita...ho avuto diversi problemi e invece di trovare tranquillità nella persona accanto sfogavo i miei dissapori creando forse qualche lite inutile...


----------



## tinkerbell (22 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Ripeto...l'essermi comportato in maniera poco onesta con lei è in parte dovuto al mio non dichiararmi o al mio non volerle dire quello che significava per me. Quando l'ho fatto lei non ha avuto ripensamenti,mi guardava e diceva di volermi lasciare (si sentiva con l'altro...).
> Le passerà e mi passerà...ma rimarremo con un pugno di mosche per la nostra immaturità e questo è più triste....perchè solo ora dopo il male che ci siamo fatti ci siamo resi conto sul serio che abbiamo sprecato tanto tempo.
> Per le mie gesta...che dire,lei si è trovata in un periodo turbolento della mia vita...ho avuto diversi problemi e invece di trovare tranquillità nella persona accanto sfogavo i miei dissapori creando forse qualche lite inutile...


Scusami se insisto...ok il periodo turbolento...ok l'immaturità (ma tu cita solo la tua, fregatene di sottolineare la sua tanto per dividere inparti uguali le colpe!)...ok i dissapori...ma continuare  a battere sul fatto che ANCHE lei è imamtura....ANCHE lei dopo ha tradito....ANCHE lei qua e là.... ma io dico, ma ti sei veramente guardato allo specchio? l'hai riempita di corna e di disattenzioni e poi non fai altroc he farci rimarcare chew a te torna sempre in mente il tradimento di lei? un pò di seria autocritica, perfavore....non del vostro rapporto, quella l'hai fatta....tua, di te, di come tu sei, di come tu ti comporti...
E lasciala, fai bene...evita di farla soffrire e far perdere altro tempo a quelal poveretta, convinta come è di amare quando invece l'unica cosa che ama è quelloc he crede che tu sia...a volte si è convinti di una cosa proprio per giustificare quanto per quella cosa si è sofferto, ci si è umiliati, si è atteso... tra 6 mesi, 1 anno al massimo, la tua ex sarà felice, serena, magari accanto ad un altro che la rispetta e nonle verrà in mente mancoper l'anticamera del cervello di tradirlo o perder tempo in frizzi e lazzi ma vorrà costruire ciò che con te non ha costruito...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> rieccomi...ancora in preda all'indecisione.
> E' partita qualche giorno in vacanza e per questo volevo approfittare per starmene da "solo" a pensare lucidamente....ma sono tempestato di sms e chiamate.
> Le ho risposto 1 volta e pianti a dirotto per la felicità,mi ama....giura sulla famiglia che è così,che non perdonerà mai se stessa se la lascio....che sono la sua vita...ecc... ecc...
> Non mi fa star bene stare con lei e pensare a quello che ha fatto,ormai sto prendendo la strada della "fine"....ma sentirla così....ti fa venire i sensi di colpa...
> ...


Ma tu vuoi questo?

Smettila di porti domande su quel che vuol fare lei, comincia a domandarti perché ti senti tanto attirato da una donna solo se ti fa sentire sulle spine.


----------



## Margherita84 (22 Luglio 2010)

Ciao caro, scusa se entro in scivolata. 
 E sicuramente parlo da un pulpito piuttosto scomodo.
 Leggo con piacere che siamo quasi coetanei.
 E la mia storia è un po' la filigrana della tua, dal alto opposto.  
 Tranne il fatto che la mia girandola è iniziata nell'ultimo anno e mezzo di storia.
 I primi sei anni il mio ex è stato magnifico ed era sinceramente innamorato.
 Poi ha iniziato a trattarmi malissimo, mi ha presa e mollata, è andato con altre.
 Adesso io ho iniziato a stufarmi, e sono uscita con un altro.
 E ora lui mi chiama al telefono tutti i giorni piangendo come un vitello.
 (E pure lui parla di sposarmi, pensa un po').


 Un'altra differenza è che per quanto mi abbia trattata male, non gli è mai passato per l'anticamera del cervello di guardarmi la posta elettronica. Tanto meno di darmi nemmeno un pizzicotto.
 Ma stai scherzando?! Quattro punti, le han dato? E lei ti parla ancora? Non ti ha nemmeno bucato le gomme?


 Guarda, è già buono che ti renda conto di quello che le hai fatto.
 Ma una volta che te ne sei reso conto, e hai realizzato, non ti sembra il caso di lasciarla andare, quella poveretta? L'amore è quello di tutti i giorni, non quello che ti esce nei momenti di crisi. E tu quello non è che ce l'avevi e ti serviva questa situazione per riscoprirlo. Non l'hai mai avuto.  


 Per cosa la rincorri? (Questo mi interessa davvero anche per motivi miei comparativi).
 Davvero credi di amarla? Proprio ora te ne sei accorto?
 Mica che forse è possesso?  
 O è orgoglio per essere stato “colpito nell'onore”? Sei giovane e galletto.
 Non è che è il primo rifiuto che brucia?  
 Che non hai mai preso le batoste che ti meriti e non sai ancora perdere?


 Qui mi sembra che il tradimento - il suo ma anche il tuo - sia il minore dei problemi.


 Che una ragazza della mia età sia con un violento come te, che per sua stessa ammissione l'ha trattata sempre non come una compagna ma come una serva...
 ...guarda, mi manda in bestia.




Amoremio ha detto:


> masochismo?
> 
> debolezza di carattere?
> 
> immaturità (anche lei)?



 Prendo e porto a casa..


----------



## Lacie (22 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ciao caro, scusa se entro in scivolata.
> E sicuramente parlo da un pulpito piuttosto scomodo.
> Leggo con piacere che siamo quasi coetanei.
> E la mia storia è un po' la filigrana della tua, dal alto opposto.
> ...





Ciao,
c'è stato un periodo in cui lei mi stava addosso,era troppo gelosa e si litigava su ogni minima cosa. Mi aspettava sotto casa,veniva quando ero con i miei amici a vedere cosa facevo....ed un giorno stremato dalle sue continue fisse ho fatto quello che non dovevo fare. E ho sempre tentato di lasciarla...ma veniva da me piangendo,disperata...alcune volte ci ritornavo io...e quindi non ci siamo mai allontanati.
Non le ho mai guardato la posta elettronica,ho cominciato a farlo quando ho visto che era cambiata, quando ho visto che passava troppo tempo  su internet(cosa che non ha mai fatto),anzi...potevo scoprirlo anche prima,ma mi è sempre passato per la testa che forse stavo esagerando.
Ritornando al fatto delle corna...io ho visto qualche volta la mia ex....e non siamo andati fino in fondo... Un paio di volte in vacanza come cavolata con gli amici...
Non c'è stata una vera e propria ricerca di qualcos'altro...
Lei mi dice che non sa cosa gli sia preso...gli sembrava una situazione tipo sliding doors....c'è....la verità che è che non ha avuto il minimo ripensamento a dirmi che voleva lasciarmi...quando io le parlavo dei miei cambiamenti perchè con la testa era altrove(dopo cmq 4 anni).
Stare con me fino a mezzanotte...e poi vedersi con un altro...mi dispiace ma glielo dò io lo sliding doors...se ne stesse con chi vuole. Se è successo tutto questo un motivo ci sarà...
Riguardo quello che ha risvegliato in me...è stato tutto il mio tempo perso con una ragazza con cui avrei potuto passare molti momenti belli....se non tutta la vita ma il mio carattere di merda....me l'ha impedito. 
Ho preso tante batoste nella mia vita...ma questa non ci voleva.
Ora lei piange,mi fa venire i sensi di colpa...ma non la potrò mai più rendere felice. E' giusto che la lasci.


----------



## dave.one (22 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Ripeto...l'essermi comportato in maniera poco onesta con lei è in parte dovuto al mio non dichiararmi o al mio non volerle dire quello che significava per me. Quando l'ho fatto lei non ha avuto ripensamenti,mi guardava e diceva di volermi lasciare (si sentiva con l'altro...).
> Le passerà e mi passerà...ma rimarremo con un pugno di mosche per la nostra immaturità e questo è più triste....perchè solo ora dopo il male che ci siamo fatti ci siamo resi conto sul serio che abbiamo sprecato tanto tempo.
> Per le mie gesta...che dire,lei si è trovata in un periodo turbolento della mia vita...ho avuto diversi problemi e invece di trovare tranquillità nella persona accanto sfogavo i miei dissapori creando forse qualche lite inutile...


Prendo spunto da questo messaggio per affrontare una questione che, non mi sorprenderebbe, sia stata già espressa in altri post ed altri thread. Quindi mi scuso anticipatamente se la ripropongo. Mi scuso anche se questo mio post dovesse essere considerato alla stregua di un nuovo thread.

Cosa intentedete voi per tradire, essere infedele?
So che ognuno agisce e reagisce alla sua maniera alle stimolazioni esterne quando internamente è "turbato" od insoddisfatto. Quindi è verosimile che l'interpretazione, il riconoscimento e quindi l'atteggiamento che si assume può essere ben diverso tra chi tradisce e chi viene tradito.
Ad esempio: può capitare che basti un abbraccio (forse è eccessivo, ma dipende anche dalla situazione) per poter paventare l'idea di un tradimento.
Un bacio "alla francese" con l'amante dovrebbe essere visto e riconosciuto già come un tradimento, anche se parziale da parte del tradito.
Voi che limiti, che criteri date a questa dualità di punti di vista? ovvero: qual é quell'azione che, per voi, si può definire "tradimento"? Qual è il limite che sareste (o siete) disposti a tollerare senza oltrepassare questa soglia? E che ragioni gli date?

Parto io: IMHO, un bacio è già per me tradimento, poiché è una manifestazione palese di intimità con una persona diversa da colui/colei con il/la quale si condivide la propria vita. Un abbraccio stretto, ad esempio, può dare adito a fraintendimenti, ma non è possibile "catalogarlo" come tradimento, in quanto bisognerebbe conoscerne il retroscena. Solo se conosciamo il retroscena allora possiamo darne un'accezione più vicina alla realtà.
Probabilmente, in sintesi, il senso stesso di "dare piacere", "stimolare" anche solo verbalmente, in senso sessuale, l'amante dev'essere considerato tradimento, poiché non si capirebbe il motivo per il quale si da piacere ad un altro e non al proprio partner dichiarato.
E' un'interpretazione, sia ben chiaro, ed è soggetta a commenti e/o critiche.
Mi piacerebbe avere i vostri pareri.


----------



## Lacie (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu vuoi questo?
> 
> Smettila di porti domande su quel che vuol fare lei, comincia a domandarti perché ti senti tanto attirato da una donna solo se ti fa sentire sulle spine.




Perchè le voglio bene,noi stavamo insieme...ma prima di tutto era una mia amica....ci dicevamo tutto,parlavamo di tutto....insomma....parte della mia famiglia.


----------



## Margherita84 (22 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> E' giusto che la lasci.


La vera questione è perchè ti ci sei messo insieme, se l'hai trattata da schifo da subito...




dave.one ha detto:


> Cosa intentedete voi per tradire, essere infedele?
> So che ognuno agisce e reagisce alla sua maniera alle stimolazioni  esterne quando internamente è "turbato" od insoddisfatto. Quindi è  verosimile che l'interpretazione, il riconoscimento e quindi  l'atteggiamento che si assume può essere ben diverso tra chi tradisce e  chi viene tradito.
> Ad esempio: può capitare che basti un abbraccio (forse è eccessivo, ma  dipende anche dalla situazione) per poter paventare l'idea di un  tradimento.
> Un bacio "alla francese" con l'amante dovrebbe essere visto e  riconosciuto già come un tradimento, anche se parziale da parte del  tradito.
> ...


Ti dò la ia opinione da novellina della cosa, probabilmente molto rigida.
Per me un bacio alla francese E' tradimento.

L'ho vissuto come un tradimento quando il mio ragazzo di allora ha baciato un'altra e lo vivo con grandi sensi di colpa ora che sono dall'altra parte. Pur non standoci insieme, il fatto che ci sia ancora un legame instabile con il mio ex mi fa sentire la cosa come un tradimento nei suoi confronti. Dopo tutto quello che mi ha fatto.
Pensa te come sto messa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Perchè le voglio bene,noi stavamo insieme...ma prima di tutto era una mia amica....ci dicevamo tutto,parlavamo di tutto....insomma....parte della mia famiglia.


Questa risposta fa ben capire che non vuoi perdere una parte della tua vita. 
Non riesco a capacitarmi però di questa ostinazione di stare insieme se insieme si sta male, si litiga, non ci si fida.
Ormai non siete più ragazzini e ti pare davvero che possiate essere insieme i genitori per i vostri figli?


----------



## Margherita84 (22 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Perchè le voglio bene,noi stavamo insieme...ma prima di tutto era una mia amica....ci dicevamo tutto,parlavamo di tutto....insomma....parte della mia famiglia.


In pratica tua sorella... :mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da questo messaggio per affrontare una questione che, non mi sorprenderebbe, sia stata già espressa in altri post ed altri thread. Quindi mi scuso anticipatamente se la ripropongo. Mi scuso anche se questo mio post dovesse essere considerato alla stregua di un nuovo thread.
> 
> Cosa intentedete voi per tradire, essere infedele?
> So che ognuno agisce e reagisce alla sua maniera alle stimolazioni esterne quando internamente è "turbato" od insoddisfatto. Quindi è verosimile che l'interpretazione, il riconoscimento e quindi l'atteggiamento che si assume può essere ben diverso tra chi tradisce e chi viene tradito.
> ...


E' già tradimento flirtare e ognuno lo capisce bene se pensa che lo faccia il proprio partner.
Ma lo è così come è ferire procurare un graffio, ma si può arrivare alle molteplici coltellate.


----------



## minnie (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' già tradimento flirtare e ognuno lo capisce bene se pensa che lo faccia il proprio partner.
> Ma lo è così come è ferire procurare un graffio, ma si può arrivare alle molteplici coltellate.


Condivido. E aggiungo: anche l'amare senza fisicità è un tradimento, grave quanto se non più della fisicità senza sentimento.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Perchè le voglio bene,noi stavamo insieme...ma prima di tutto *era una mia amica*....ci dicevamo tutto,parlavamo di tutto....insomma....parte della mia famiglia.


ma tu le tue amiche le meni?


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> In pratica tua sorella... :mexican:


e quest'altra mena le sorelle ...

:unhappy:

avanti il prossimo che c'è postoooo!


----------



## Margherita84 (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e quest'altra mena le sorelle ...
> 
> :unhappy:
> 
> avanti il prossimo che c'è postoooo!



Ah ah ah ah!
No, storia lunga...
Stavo solo notando il bizzarro parallelismo. :sonar:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Condivido. E aggiungo: anche l'amare senza fisicità è un tradimento, grave quanto se non più della fisicità senza sentimento.


 Mah... non so.
Dal sentimento si torna indietro. Dal tradimento consumato no.


----------



## Lacie (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa risposta fa ben capire che non vuoi perdere una parte della tua vita.
> Non riesco a capacitarmi però di questa ostinazione di stare insieme se insieme si sta male, si litiga, non ci si fida.
> Ormai non siete più ragazzini e ti pare davvero che possiate essere insieme i genitori per i vostri figli?



Non riesco a capire anch'io....le ho detto che è finita,ma lei dice che lo dico per rabbia.
Qui in casa mi dicono tutti che mi vedono preso da lei...e hanno i loro dubbi sulla fine e vera e propria.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire anch'io....le ho detto che è finita,ma lei dice che lo dico per rabbia.
> Qui in casa mi dicono tutti che mi vedono preso da lei...e hanno i loro dubbi sulla fine e vera e propria.


 Ma a trentanni ti fai dire dai tuoi se sei innamorato o no?
Dipende dal fatto che lei ti voglia la tua decisione?
Dammi retta: se hai potuto picchiarla non la ami.


----------



## Lacie (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma a trentanni ti fai dire dai tuoi se sei innamorato o no?
> Dipende dal fatto che lei ti voglia la tua decisione?
> Dammi retta: se hai potuto picchiarla non la ami.



Dai...è solo un consiglio....la famiglia è anche questo.


----------



## Margherita84 (22 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire anch'io....le ho detto che è finita,ma lei dice che lo dico per rabbia.
> Qui in casa mi dicono tutti che mi vedono preso da lei...e hanno i loro dubbi sulla fine e vera e propria.


Io non lo so. Uguale al mio.
Ma fermati un attimo e fatti un minimo di autoanalisi.
No. Prendete, lasciate, disfate, fate.
Oh, amicici!
Ma mica siam bambole, qua, noi, eh?

Ma un pò di rispetto almeno adesso, per questa ragazza, no?


----------



## Lacie (22 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Io non lo so. Uguale al mio.
> Ma fermati un attimo e fatti un minimo di autoanalisi.
> No. Prendete, lasciate, disfate, fate.
> Oh, amicici!
> ...




E' proprio perchè non ho nessuna intenzione di mancarle ancora di rispetto...che sto meditando di lasciarla.
Da sempre non l'ho mai amata come lei ha amato me...ma di ricominciare non me la sento. Sono troppo indeciso...e nell'indecisione prendo quello che può farmi meno male.


----------



## Margherita84 (22 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> E' proprio perchè non ho nessuna intenzione di mancarle ancora di rispetto...che sto meditando di lasciarla.
> Da sempre non l'ho mai amata come lei ha amato me...*ma *di ricominciare non me la sento. Sono troppo indeciso...e nell'indecisione prendo quello che può far*mi* meno male.


Grassetto e non commento...


----------



## Lacie (22 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Io non lo so. Uguale al mio.
> Ma fermati un attimo e fatti un minimo di autoanalisi.
> No. Prendete, lasciate, disfate, fate.
> Oh, amicici!
> ...




E' proprio perchè non ho nessuna intenzione di mancarle ancora di rispetto...che sto meditando di lasciarla.
Da sempre non l'ho mai amata come lei ha amato me...ma di ricominciare non me la sento. Sono troppo indeciso...e nell'indecisione prendo quello che può farmi meno male.


----------



## Brady (22 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da questo messaggio per affrontare una questione che, non mi sorprenderebbe, sia stata già espressa in altri post ed altri thread. Quindi mi scuso anticipatamente se la ripropongo. Mi scuso anche se questo mio post dovesse essere considerato alla stregua di un nuovo thread.
> 
> Cosa intentedete voi per tradire, essere infedele?
> So che ognuno agisce e reagisce alla sua maniera alle stimolazioni esterne quando internamente è "turbato" od insoddisfatto. Quindi è verosimile che l'interpretazione, il riconoscimento e quindi l'atteggiamento che si assume può essere ben diverso tra chi tradisce e chi viene tradito.
> ...


Non credo che il tradimento dipenda dall'atto "fisico" in se. E' ovvio che quelli intimi per definizione (come il sesso nelle sue varie forme) sono tradimento. Ma altre forme di contatto dipendono molto dalle intenzioni e dal contesto (di baci ad esempio ne esistono infinti tipi, dati per infinite ragioni). Alla fine è tradimento se la testa tradisce. Poi come dice Ritrovata, se è solo la testa a perdersi si può recuperare più facilmente rispetto all'atto fisico che ne consegue. Ma tradimento deriva da allontanamento, quindi tutto dipende da quanto la persona si è effettivamente allontanata durante l'atto da noi e soprattutto dalle regole concordate della coppia. Perché è tradimento solo se siamo d'accordo (esplicitamente o implicitamente) che una cosa non si fa e l'altro la fa lo stesso. Ci si può sentire traditi anche quando scopriamo che il proprio compagno frequenta gente che a noi non piace (anche solo come amici) o se assume una posizione/opinione diversa da quella che ci saremmo aspettati. Se non ci appoggia quando ne abbiamo bisogno o se non è sensibile nei nostri confronti quando avremmo bisogno di affetto (e ovviamente vale l'opposto). Quindi credo che in generale si possa dare solo una definizione di alto livello: è tradimento tutto ciò che l'altro fa contro le nostre aspettative. Poi bisognerebbe distinguere tra ciò che è giusto aspettarsi o ciò che non lo è. E qui si apre un'altro dibattito...


----------



## G.a.S. (23 Luglio 2010)

e anche questa notte non dormo pensando alla possibile risposta a questa fatidica domanda... una cosa è certa io non me lo perdono, dopo tanti e tanti anni di assoluta fedeltà perder la testa per una sveltina non mi fa dormire più, sto male da paura per ciò che ho fatto alla mia compagna non lo sopporto più, sono sempre più convinto che sia giusto dirglielo e accettarne le conseguenze, per ora mi limito a soffrire in silenzio ma non credo di riuscire ad andare avanti così, spero solo che la risposta possa essere "SI" perchè la verità prima o poi verrà a galla, succede sempre, l'unica cosa che in assoluto mi fa star male è la certezza della sofferenza che provocherà la notizia in chi per tanto tempo mi è stato sempre accanto nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, gioiendo dei successi personali e lavorativi, e consolandomi nei fallimenti, sono il più infimo dei bastardi per ciò che ho fatto e non merito il "SI" ma è la cosa che più desidero al mondo, oltre, ovviamente la possibilità di tornare indietro nel tempo e fermarmi, evitare quella stupida cena con i colleghi dove una birra di troppo combina un disastro.


----------



## Brady (23 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> e anche questa notte non dormo pensando alla possibile risposta a questa fatidica domanda... una cosa è certa io non me lo perdono, dopo tanti e tanti anni di assoluta fedeltà perder la testa per una sveltina non mi fa dormire più, sto male da paura per ciò che ho fatto alla mia compagna non lo sopporto più, sono sempre più convinto che *sia giusto dirglielo e accettarne le conseguenze*, per ora mi limito a soffrire in silenzio ma non credo di riuscire ad andare avanti così, spero solo che la risposta possa essere "SI" perchè la verità prima o poi verrà a galla, succede sempre, l'unica cosa che in assoluto mi fa star male è la certezza della sofferenza che provocherà la notizia in chi per tanto tempo mi è stato sempre accanto nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, gioiendo dei successi personali e lavorativi, e consolandomi nei fallimenti, sono il più infimo dei bastardi per ciò che ho fatto e non merito il "SI" ma è la cosa che più desidero al mondo, oltre, ovviamente la possibilità di tornare indietro nel tempo e fermarmi, evitare quella stupida cena con i colleghi dove una birra di troppo combina un disastro.


ciao e benvenuto
in merito al grassetto: perché ritieni che sia giusto? Per chi? Se è perché tu non te lo perdoni, poi dovrai perdonarti di averla fatta soffrire inutilmente rivelando qualcosa che lei non sa. O ancora peggio è solo perchè hai paura che lo scopra da sola? Dipende dal reale rischio che questo succeda. Altri motivi più "profondi" potrebbero essere che senza saperlo tu vuoi scatenare una reazione, magari negativa e farti lasciare, ma anche questo dipende da molti fattori (solidità della vostra relazione, quanto lei capirebbe o meno, ecc).
Sappi che comunque per lei, dopo la tua confessione, niente sarà più come prima. Te lo dice uno dei tanti traditi di questo forum...
Io, in generale, ritengo sia eticamente giusto dirlo perché l'altro deve sapere tutto (ciò che è rilevante per la relazione) di chi ha vicino e decidere se starci insieme o meno, avendo tutti gli elementi per farlo. Ma come ho detto... "in generale". Le variabili da considerare sono tante.
Perché non ci racconti la tua storia con qualche dettaglio in più per poter capire? Magari potresti aprire un 3D apposta così lasciamo a Lacie il suo spazio. Sicuramente la tua storia tocca uno dei temi più ricorrenti e discussi qui: confessare o non confessare...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Io non lo so. Uguale al mio.
> Ma fermati un attimo e fatti un minimo di autoanalisi.
> No. Prendete, lasciate, disfate, fate.
> Oh, amicici!
> ...


 
Margherita, mi sa che dobbiamo rassegnarci.
Da Bolzano al Salento, giovani e meno giovani...

in ogni uomo c'è uno stronzo-embedded...
che esca fuori è solo una questione di tempo e/o di circostanze..:mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> e anche questa notte non dormo pensando alla possibile risposta a questa fatidica domanda... una cosa è certa io non me lo perdono, dopo tanti e tanti anni di assoluta fedeltà *perder la testa* per una *sveltina* non mi fa dormire più, sto male da paura per ciò che ho fatto alla mia compagna non lo sopporto più, sono sempre più convinto che sia giusto dirglielo e accettarne le conseguenze, per ora mi limito a soffrire in silenzio ma non credo di riuscire ad andare avanti così, spero solo che la risposta possa essere "SI" perchè la verità prima o poi verrà a galla, succede sempre, l'unica cosa che in assoluto mi fa star male è la certezza della sofferenza che provocherà la notizia in chi per tanto tempo mi è stato sempre accanto nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, gioiendo dei successi personali e lavorativi, e consolandomi nei fallimenti, sono il più infimo dei bastardi per ciò che ho fatto e non merito il "SI" ma è la cosa che più desidero al mondo, oltre, ovviamente la possibilità di tornare indietro nel tempo e fermarmi, evitare quella stupida cena con i colleghi dove una birra di troppo combina un disastro.


 
Ciao e benvenuto.
Perdere la testa e sveltina mi sembrano due termini in contraddizione.

L'hai fatta tu la sveltina? E allora sii uomo e tieniti tutto per te: soffri, punisciti, autoassolviti.....ma da solo.


----------



## minnie (23 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> e anche questa notte non dormo pensando alla possibile risposta a questa fatidica domanda... una cosa è certa io non me lo perdono, dopo tanti e tanti anni di assoluta fedeltà perder la testa per una sveltina non mi fa dormire più, sto male da paura per ciò che ho fatto alla mia compagna non lo sopporto più, sono sempre più convinto che sia giusto dirglielo e accettarne le conseguenze, *per ora mi limito a soffrire in silenzio ma non credo di riuscire ad andare avanti così*, spero solo che la risposta possa essere "SI" perchè la verità prima o poi verrà a galla, succede sempre, l'unica cosa che in assoluto mi fa star male è la certezza della sofferenza che provocherà la notizia in chi per tanto tempo mi è stato sempre accanto nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, gioiendo dei successi personali e lavorativi, e consolandomi nei fallimenti, sono il più infimo dei bastardi per ciò che ho fatto e non merito il "SI" ma è la cosa che più desidero al mondo, oltre, ovviamente la possibilità di tornare indietro nel tempo e fermarmi, evitare quella stupida cena con i colleghi dove una birra di troppo combina un disastro.


Hai fatto un errore e ne sei consapevole. Lo scotto da pagare è continuare a soffrire in silenzio. Parlare ora serve solo a passare la palla della sofferenza da te a lei. Non credo che lei se lo meriti no? Indietro non si torna, purtroppo. Ma puoi far tesoro dei tuoi errori, non commettendone più.  Proteggila dai tuoi errori, passati (non rivelandole ciò che hai fatto) presenti e futuri (non tradendola più). Benvenuto!


----------



## oceansize (23 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'hai fatta tu la sveltina? E allora sii uomo e tieniti tutto per te: soffri, punisciti, autoassolviti.....ma da solo.


hai detto tutto, aggiungo vai e non peccare più e rifletti sui PERCHE' senza nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia.


----------



## Brady (23 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto.
> *Perdere la testa e sveltina mi sembrano due termini in contraddizione*.
> 
> L'hai fatta tu la sveltina? E allora sii uomo e tieniti tutto per te: soffri, punisciti, autoassolviti.....ma da solo.


 
Perché? Mi sembrano coerenti invece.
Se uno si mette ad organizzare una serata con cena, fiori, musica e candele di certo ha tempo di rinsavire se ha solo perso la testa....
Perdere la testa (nel senso di perdere il controllo e non di innamorarsi perdutamente di qualcuno) è una cosa che dura poco di solito.... come la sveltina, per definizione...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Perché? Mi sembrano coerenti invece.
> Se uno si mette ad organizzare una serata con cena, fiori, musica e candele di certo ha tempo di rinsavire se ha solo perso la testa....
> Perdere la testa (nel senso di perdere il controllo e non di innamorarsi perdutamente di qualcuno) è una cosa che dura poco di solito.... come la sveltina, per definizione...


Io l'avevo inteso come innamorarsi.


----------



## titti1956 (23 Luglio 2010)

Si può perdonare solo se dopo averlo scoperto ti senti amata non come mi ritrovo io:
-non se ne vuole andare
-non amata


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Si può perdonare solo se dopo averlo scoperto ti senti amata non come mi ritrovo io:
> -non se ne vuole andare
> -non amata


c'è sempre l'opzione: "lo caccio io; ci guadagno in dignità e magari si sveglia"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Si può perdonare solo se dopo averlo scoperto ti senti amata non come mi ritrovo io:
> -non se ne vuole andare
> -non amata


Se aspetti che un traditore seriale ("come prendere un caffè" è significativo...) decida di andarsene di sua spontanea volontà ...puoi star lì a lucidar corna... (non è un'offesa lo dico da lucidatrice provetta).
La decisione lui l'ha presa molto tempo fa ovvero ha scelto di avere il conforto nel presente e del futuro di una persona che gli vuole bene e lo agevola nella quotidianeità e lo assiste e lo assisterà fisicamente e psicologicamente e poi avere tutto quello che gli può capitare.
Ma tu stai ancora lì a lavargli le mutande e i calzini?:diffi::blu::uhoh:


----------



## megliosola (23 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Si può perdonare solo se dopo averlo scoperto ti senti amata non come mi ritrovo io:
> -non se ne vuole andare
> -non amata


 
si può perdonare solo se nell'economia della coppia ci sono cose che bilanciano il dolore....


----------



## megliosola (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sespetti che un traditore seriale ("come prendere un caffè" è significativo...) decida di andarsene di sua spontanea volontà ...puoi star lì a lucidar corna... (non è un'offesa lo dico da lucidatrice provetta).
> La decisione lui l'ha presa molto tempo fa ovvero ha scelto di avere il conforto nel presente e del futuro di una persona che gli vuole bene e lo agevola nella quotidianeità e lo assiste e lo assisterà fisicamente e psicologicamente e poi avere tutto quello che gli può capitare.
> Ma tu stai ancora lì a lavargli le mutande e i calzini?:diffi::blu::uhoh:


persa cara 
mica tutte/i riescono a fare scelte drastiche (e faticose anche)...
sai bene che  capisco te, ma capisco anche titti (e pure ama) che dopo tutti questi anni dovrebbe (ro) reinventarsi una vita nuova a 50 e passa anni, avendo dato tutto quello che potevano ai loro mariti e figli...mica facile...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

megliosola ha detto:


> persa cara
> mica tutte/i riescono a fare scelte drastiche (e faticose anche)...
> sai bene che capisco te, ma capisco anche titti (e pure ama) che dopo tutti questi anni dovrebbe (ro) reinventarsi una vita nuova a 50 e passa anni, avendo dato tutto quello che potevano ai loro mariti e figli...mica facile...


 Per me è più difficile continuare a mettere mutande a calzini in lavatrice sapendo quel che accade...


----------



## megliosola (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me è più difficile continuare a mettere mutande a calzini in lavatrice sapendo quel che accade...


 
e lo so ....anche per me 
non mi ci far pensare va, che gli compravo pure le mutande belle...
e poi s'è visto come le usano :incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

Ai tempi d'oro del femminismo il lavoro di accudimento veniva definito "un lavoro d'amore". Come si fa a compiere un lavoro d'amore se si sa che non c'è amore?
Le mutande altrui non piacciono a nessuno. Si può essere indifferenti, estraniandosi e farlo come una addetto alle pulizie. Io non sono schifiltosa e potrei farlo con distacco. Ma se non è un lavoro retribuito si compiono tutti questi compiti ingrati per amore, se l'amore non c'è è solo auto umiliarsi.


----------



## megliosola (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ai tempi d'oro del femminismo il lavoro di accudimento veniva definito "un lavoro d'amore". Come si fa a compiere un lavoro d'amore se si sa che non c'è amore?
> Le mutande altrui non piacciono a nessuno. Si può essere indifferenti, estraniandosi e farlo come una addetto alle pulizie. Io non sono schifiltosa e potrei farlo con distacco. Ma se non è un lavoro retribuito si compiono tutti questi compiti ingrati per amore, se l'amore non c'è è solo auto umiliarsi.


 
tristemente vero anche questo,
ma io pensavo a titti e ama, mi fanno tenerezza e capisco il perchè delle loro scelte o non scelte...
mentre capisco benissimo le tue (che sarebbero pure le mie eh)

un abbraccio a tutte e buon we :up:...vado a casa finalmente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

megliosola ha detto:


> tristemente vero anche questo,
> ma io pensavo a titti e ama, mi fanno tenerezza e capisco il perchè delle loro scelte o non scelte...
> mentre capisco benissimo le tue (che sarebbero pure le mie eh)
> 
> un abbraccio a tutte e buon we :up:...vado a casa finalmente


 Anch'io le capisco. Ma capisco a cosa si condannano e cerco di farglielo percepire.
Spero di leggerti presto... :up:


----------



## titti1956 (23 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> c'è sempre l'opzione: "lo caccio io; ci guadagno in dignità e magari si sveglia"


 Sono 7 mesi che gli chiedo di andarsene, niente non se ne va, la cosa più brutta per una "moglie" è sapere che lui resta con te solo per la famiglia che ha creato


----------



## titti1956 (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sespetti che un traditore seriale ("come prendere un caffè" è significativo...) decida di andarsene di sua spontanea volontà ...puoi star lì a lucidar corna... (non è un'offesa lo dico da lucidatrice provetta).
> La decisione lui l'ha presa molto tempo fa ovvero ha scelto di avere il conforto nel presente e del futuro di una persona che gli vuole bene e lo agevola nella quotidianeità e lo assiste e lo assisterà fisicamente e psicologicamente e poi avere tutto quello che gli può capitare.
> Ma tu stai ancora lì a lavargli le mutande e i calzini?:diffi::blu::uhoh:


Perchè tu lo hai lasciato tuo marito?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Sono 7 mesi che gli chiedo di andarsene, niente non se ne va, la cosa più brutta per una "moglie" è sapere che lui resta con te solo per la famiglia che ha creato


 Si fa così: vai da un avvocato che ti spiega i passi da fare. una volta che ha ritirato la raccomandata con la richiesta di separazione puoi compiere atti concreti perché se ne vada.
Credi che sia tragico andare da un avvocato? E' come andare dal dentista ...mica si aspetta che il paziente abbia i denti perfetti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Perchè tu lo hai lasciato tuo marito?


 Sono separata di fatto da quattro anni e legalmente da due.


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

megliosola ha detto:


> tristemente vero anche questo,
> ma io pensavo a titti e ama, mi fanno tenerezza e capisco il perchè delle loro scelte o non scelte...
> mentre capisco benissimo le tue (che sarebbero pure le mie eh)
> 
> un abbraccio a tutte e buon we :up:...vado a casa finalmente


La vita, quando meno te ne accorgi ti mette alle prova ... e c'e' poco da scegliere  o cacci fuori "le palle" o ti fanno fuori, e' Sempre una questione di Palle.



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io le capisco. Ma capisco a cosa si condannano e *cerco di farglielo percepire.*
> Spero di leggerti presto... :up:


Non siamo fatte tutte della stessa pasta  capiscimi.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Sono 7 mesi che gli chiedo di andarsene, niente non se ne va, la cosa più brutta per una "moglie" è sapere che lui resta con te solo per la famiglia che ha creato


titti per questa situazione io ci sono passata (il mio non era un seriale ma si credeva innamorato di una pazza)
quando decidi, non gli chiedi di andarsene, gli fai mandare  la raccomandata dall'avvocato


----------



## Grande82 (25 Luglio 2010)

G.a.S. ha detto:


> e anche questa notte non dormo pensando alla possibile risposta a questa fatidica domanda... una cosa è certa io non me lo perdono, dopo tanti e tanti anni di assoluta fedeltà perder la testa per una sveltina non mi fa dormire più, sto male da paura per ciò che ho fatto alla mia compagna non lo sopporto più, sono sempre più convinto che sia giusto dirglielo e accettarne le conseguenze, per ora mi limito a soffrire in silenzio ma non credo di riuscire ad andare avanti così, spero solo che la risposta possa essere "SI" perchè la verità prima o poi verrà a galla, succede sempre, l'unica cosa che in assoluto mi fa star male è la certezza della sofferenza che provocherà la notizia in chi per tanto tempo mi è stato sempre accanto nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, gioiendo dei successi personali e lavorativi, e consolandomi nei fallimenti, sono il più infimo dei bastardi per ciò che ho fatto e non merito il "SI" ma è la cosa che più desidero al mondo, oltre, ovviamente la possibilità di tornare indietro nel tempo e fermarmi, evitare quella stupida cena con i colleghi dove una birra di troppo combina un disastro.


 onestamente dare tanto dolore per una botta di testa non mi pare sensato.
e proprio per quanto amo il mio ocmpagno se avesse fatto una cavolata non vorrei saperlo.
mi sono trovata vicina a quel limite di cui parli, con troppo alcool in corpo e l'occasione sotto mano. E ho scelto di fermarmi solo per rispetto. in quel momento per assurdo il tradimento fisico non mi pareva un tradimento. ma ho capito che lo sarebbe stato comunque. e non ne valeva la pena. tu lo sai. ora. hai sbagliato. ma non scaricarti la coscienza. IMHO.


----------



## G.a.S. (26 Luglio 2010)

come suggerito apro una discussione separata.


----------



## Brady (27 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io l'avevo inteso come innamorarsi.


Allora mi scuso. Non è come intendeva Gas, ma in quel senso quoto l'incoerenza di cui parli:up:


----------



## G.a.S. (27 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Allora mi scuso. Non è come intendeva Gas, ma in quel senso quoto l'incoerenza di cui parli:up:


uhm no, perdere la testa per me sta per "perdere MOMENTANEAMENTE il controllo delle mie azioni", non innamorarmi, quello mi è capitato solo una volta e tuttora dura.


----------



## Lacie (30 Luglio 2010)

Ciao a tutti,
ragazzi è tremendamente difficile. Passano i giorni e sto sempre peggio...per giunta ultimamente salto i pasti...sono uno straccio.
La mia testa è piena di pensieri tutto perchè lei mi ha confessato tutto...si è scaricata la coscienza e ora dice che non ce la fa a starmi vicino,a sopportare la mia depressione. Sta diventando sempre più difficile.
Quasi mi fa venire i sensi di colpa che non sto reagendo come si deve,che non siamo gli unici a cui succedono cose del genere ma che solo io non riesco a perdonare. Delle mattine gli mando dei messaggi in cui gli dico di non chiamarmi...che devo provare a stare solo ma tra e me e lei ripartono le telefonate. Perchè dice che mi ama...però in alcuni momenti vedo una persona che non conosco,aggressiva e stanca.
Qualche giorno fa gli ho detto che c'è stato un periodo in cui non l'ho amata...lei ha voluto sapere il periodo,sono stato vago ma non se n'è parlato più.
Mi verrebbe di dirgli qualche tradimento, non per farla stare male (perchè non penso gli farà male alla stessa maniera,ormai è acqua passata) ma per scaricarmi come lei la coscienza. Chi sa mi consiglia di non farlo...
Stasera starà in casa con me,ma è tutto il periodo che mi sta sconvolgendo. I miei genitori dopo 28 (l'età mia) anni di liti si sono separati e ho l'azienda da mandare avanti,mio fratello piccolo da stargli vicino....il mutuo,il cane...la spesa....ragazzi....sto cedendo.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Luglio 2010)

GLI si usa come pronome per uomini, per donne è LE (le dico, le do').

A parte questo, non ci ho capito molto. Se è finita, chiudi!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> GLI si usa come pronome per uomini, per donne è LE (le dico, le do').
> 
> A parte questo, non ci ho capito molto. Se è finita, chiudi!!


 Quoto


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto


anch'io


----------



## Lacie (30 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> GLI si usa come pronome per uomini, per donne è LE (le dico, le do').
> 
> A parte questo, non ci ho capito molto. Se è finita, chiudi!!


 

hai ragione...sui pronomi.
La sostanza è che lei vuole stare con me,io non la riesco a perdonare.
Che non riesco a bilanciare i miei errori con il suo errore.
Che avrei voluto passare tutta la vita con lei...ma che vita sarebbe?
Questo mi manda tremendamente giù...tanto da non riuscire a reagire...se esco mi sento un pesce fuor d'acqua...e mi sto anche chiudendo (di più di quanto già non lo fossi).
Stando solo il pensiero è a lei...


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> hai ragione...sui pronomi.
> La sostanza è che lei vuole stare con me,io non la riesco a perdonare.
> Che *non riesco a bilanciare i miei errori con il suo errore*.
> Che avrei voluto passare tutta la vita con lei...ma che vita sarebbe?
> ...


sul grassetto:
neanche lei ci riesce
ma in un senso diverso
e perchè si dà la croce addosso

non ci riesce perchè ancora crede che i tuoi errori (quelli che conosce) non siano tali ma sintomi di un amore smodato
gli altri, che forse, ma non è detto, le potrebbero dimostrare il contrario non li conosce


----------



## Grande82 (30 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ragazzi è tremendamente difficile. Passano i giorni e sto sempre peggio...per giunta ultimamente salto i pasti...sono uno straccio.
> La mia testa è piena di pensieri tutto perchè lei mi ha confessato tutto...si è scaricata la coscienza e ora dice che non ce la fa a starmi vicino,a sopportare la mia depressione. Sta diventando sempre più difficile.
> Quasi mi fa venire i sensi di colpa che non sto reagendo come si deve,che non siamo gli unici a cui succedono cose del genere ma che solo io non riesco a perdonare. Delle mattine gli mando dei messaggi in cui gli dico di non chiamarmi...che devo provare a stare solo ma tra e me e lei ripartono le telefonate. Perchè dice che mi ama...però in alcuni momenti vedo una persona che non conosco,aggressiva e stanca.
> ...


 lacie, senti a me, stai un pò solo, riposati, rilassati, una breve vacanza...
quanti anni ha il fratello piccolo?


----------



## Grande82 (30 Luglio 2010)

la mia impressione: lei vuole lasciarti.
ma non ce la fa.
si sente 'stronza'.
tutto ciò inconsciamente.
allora ti tradisce e te lo confessa. una piccola parte di lei spera che tu la lasci. il resto di lei spera che tu la riconquisti.
non accade nè l'una nè l'altra cosa e lei alterna, come una bipolare, l'entusiasmo di quando cerca di stare bene con te e la depressione di quando si accorge che ormai non ti ama più.
se glielo chiedi dice che ti ama perchè nemmeno a se stessa ammette che è finita. 
IMHO


----------



## Verena67 (31 Luglio 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> hai ragione...sui pronomi.
> La sostanza è che lei vuole stare con me,io non la riesco a perdonare.
> Che non riesco a bilanciare i miei errori con il suo errore.
> Che avrei voluto passare tutta la vita con lei...ma che vita sarebbe?
> ...


Vabbé sorvoliamo sulla grammatica. Non è obbligatorio perdonare. Liberati di un amore finito.


----------



## Lacie (2 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> la mia impressione: lei vuole lasciarti.
> ma non ce la fa.
> si sente 'stronza'.
> tutto ciò inconsciamente.
> ...


 
Ciao,
ho provato a parlarle seguendo "l'indicazione" del post...ma dice che sono completamente fuori strada.
Come scrivevo la settimana scorsa,questo weekend è stata in casa mia.
Ci siamo comportati come se nulla fosse accaduto ma ieri pomeriggio sono stato con amici,i quali secondo me sanno dato che il personaggio con cui ha tradito ha avuto modo di sputtanare la cosa. Ho ricevuto circa 50 telefonate e diversi dei messaggi la cui sostanza era il mio essere vittima,che la stavo usando,che mi stavo guardando attorno,che le sembrava essere tornata indietro e che non sarei cambiato mai.
Dal mio punto di vista era un modo per distrarsi stando con gli amici dato che sono diverse settimane che non uscivo più e anche un modo di poter capire come gestire la "novità" che mi ha investito.
Mi aspettavo che lei potesse capire ma a quanto pare...oggi mi scrive di non chiamarla...ed io non la chiamerò.
E' proprio il colmo...non mi ha mai creduto,io in lei invece sempre,anche quando mi dicevano che non era la ragazza per me,anche quando mi diceva che aveva bisogno di tempo ma in realtà era solo un modo lento per allontarsi da me...e avere modo di capire il sentimento che stava nascendo con un altro.
Mah....chissà come andrà a finire...
Buona giornata.


----------



## Micia (2 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Margherita, mi sa che dobbiamo rassegnarci.
> Da Bolzano al Salento, giovani e meno giovani...
> 
> in ogni uomo c'è uno stronzo-embedded...
> che esca fuori è solo una questione di tempo e/o di circostanze..:mexican:


aahahha:mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Ciao,
> ho provato a parlarle seguendo "l'indicazione" del post...ma dice che sono completamente fuori strada.
> Come scrivevo la settimana scorsa,questo weekend è stata in casa mia.
> Ci siamo comportati come se nulla fosse accaduto ma ieri pomeriggio sono stato con amici,i quali secondo me sanno dato che il personaggio con cui ha tradito ha avuto modo di sputtanare la cosa. Ho ricevuto circa 50 telefonate e diversi dei messaggi la cui sostanza era il mio essere vittima,che la stavo usando,che mi stavo guardando attorno,che le sembrava essere tornata indietro e che non sarei cambiato mai.
> ...


leggiti lacie
sei tu per primo, che tra quel che dici  e i tuoi comportamenti di prima, dimostri di non sapere quello che vuoi e di non essere maturo per un rapporto "adulto" (per quanto lo possono essere i rapporti basati sull'innamoramento)

e lei ...

idem


----------



## Amoremio (2 Agosto 2010)

ps

secondo me ha ragione grande
parola per parola

e sottolineo l'inconsciamente


----------



## Lacie (2 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ps
> 
> secondo me ha ragione grande
> parola per parola
> ...



Ieri ho ricevuto nei messaggi anche frasi come "è finita"..." non mi cercare mai più,non ti rispondo"....
Ma quanto è durato? Stamattina ha ricominciato a chiamare a tutta forza...
Non le ho risposto tranne 1 volta in cui le ho chiesto se passava da me(nella mia bellissima casa che ho cercato anche per stare con lei,pagata da me) stasera per darmi una mano col cane che abbiamo preso insieme....e lei ha confermato che ci sarebbe stata.
Secondo me...non si vuole più staccare. Ma tra un pò...quando capirà che forse tutto è tornato a posto,che si sente cercata e anche amata...la lascerò.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> ..........
> 
> tra un pò...quando capirà che forse tutto è tornato a posto,che si sente cercata e anche amata...la lascerò.


ma questa è cattiveria! 

perchè?


----------



## Daniele (3 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma questa è cattiveria!
> 
> perchè?


Amoremio, perchè sinceramente lui si è comportato male con lei, ma lei si sta comportando anche peggio con lui. Adesso fa il tira e molla tipico di chi ha tradito per lasciare ed in questo gioco perverso solo il tradito ha da rimetterci. Due strade ci sono, la prima è quella di mandarla a quel paese dicendole tutte le corna che ha subito, in effetti starebbero entrambi subito bene, oppure modalità "stronzo on" quella di far convincere lei che tutto è passato e darle la mazzata per vendicarsi di questa tiro e molla.
Di mio so che il tira e molla è qualcosa di osceno, persino peggio del tradimento prima, perchè il traditore si mette sopra il tradito e lo mette in un certo senso sotto esame...cosa di cui il tradito non ha proprio bisogno.
Cattiveria? Si è cattiveria, ma diciamocelo amoremio, quando mai un traditore merita onestà e compassione?


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Ciao,
> ho provato a parlarle seguendo "l'indicazione" del post...ma dice che sono completamente fuori strada.
> Come scrivevo la settimana scorsa,questo weekend è stata in casa mia.
> Ci siamo comportati come se nulla fosse accaduto ma ieri pomeriggio sono stato con amici,i quali secondo me sanno dato che il personaggio con cui ha tradito ha avuto modo di sputtanare la cosa. Ho ricevuto circa 50 telefonate e diversi dei messaggi la cui sostanza era il mio essere vittima,che la stavo usando,che mi stavo guardando attorno,che le sembrava essere tornata indietro e che non sarei cambiato mai.
> ...


 Ecco, un pò il chi la fa l'aspetti....
La cosa scomvolgente è che tu ti senta turbato da un atteggiamento che tu conlei hai smepre avuto, anche peggiore.... questa storia dovrebbe servirti a riflettere sul rispetto che devi agli altri e a te stesso...e fai come dice Verena: lascia stare...lasciala andare...lasciati andre evitando di ricadere nell'errore di tenere una ragazza schiava dei tuoi atteggiamenti perchè rischieresti l'ennesima riscossa da leone alle spalle...quando troverai qualcuna verso cui sentirai un sentimento sincero, paritario, scambievole non ti verrà voglia di alzar le mani, tiranneggiare su di lei, farle corna o credere che tanto lei sia immune dalle tentazioni anche creandole mancanze affettive... mi par chiaro che avete vissuto "insieme" molto impegnati a non guardare che dentro voi stessi anzichè accorgendovi delle necessità dell'altro... lascia libera chi ha il diritto di farsi una vita con qualcunoc he la stimi e la tratti megliod i come facevi tu, e datti la chiance ditrovare qualcuna con cui ti venga voglia di costruire qualcosa gestendo il rapporto alla pari...
La frase si chiudono porte e si aprono portoni può parere una idiozia ma se si giunge alla consapevolezza dei propri errori e anche delle proprie necessità allora vedrai che non è che si aprono i portoni: ti accorgerai che eran sempre stati spalancati, solo che tu non li vedevi ed evitavi di entrarci perchè non te ne credevi interessato! evita di arrotolarti sullo shock di aver scoperto nella donna che pensavi esserti geisha una persona capace di tenerti all'oscuro di una vita parallela tanto quanto tu hai fatto... impara che la I regola è non pretendere più rispetto di quanto tu sia in grado di dare all'altro...


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Ieri ho ricevuto nei messaggi anche frasi come "è finita"..." non mi cercare mai più,non ti rispondo"....
> Ma quanto è durato? Stamattina ha ricominciato a chiamare a tutta forza...
> Non le ho risposto tranne 1 volta in cui le ho chiesto se passava da me(nella mia bellissima casa che ho cercato anche per stare con lei,pagata da me) stasera per darmi una mano col cane che abbiamo preso insieme....e lei ha confermato che ci sarebbe stata.
> *Secondo me...non si vuole più staccare. Ma tra un pò...quando capirà che forse tutto è tornato a posto,che si sente cercata e anche amata...la lascerò*.


SECONDO ME tu stai cercando una inutile rivincita perchè non accetti che lei possa averti fatto ciò che anche tu le hai fatto... nonpensi di guardarti un pò dentro per capire se anche tu sei stato causa della fine di queta relazione? credic he comportandoti allo stesso modo la prossima, alla resa dei conti, si riterrà soddisfatta di una relazione a senso unico e non ti tratterà con la tua stessa moneta? io fosis in te userei questa storia e questo momento di confusioneper riflettere su te stesso e i tuoi atteggiamenti non solo su quelli altrui... solo così riouscirai a costruire qualcosa di serio e di saldo la prossima volta... poi fai tu, la vita è la tua!


----------



## Amoremio (3 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, perchè sinceramente lui si è comportato male con lei, ma lei si sta comportando anche peggio con lui. Adesso fa il tira e molla tipico di chi ha tradito per lasciare ed in questo gioco perverso solo il tradito ha da rimetterci. Due strade ci sono, la prima è quella di mandarla a quel paese dicendole tutte le corna che ha subito, in effetti starebbero entrambi subito bene, oppure modalità "stronzo on" quella di far convincere lei che tutto è passato e darle la mazzata per vendicarsi di questa tiro e molla.
> Di mio so che il tira e molla è qualcosa di osceno, persino peggio del tradimento prima, perchè il traditore si mette sopra il tradito e lo mette in un certo senso sotto esame...cosa di cui il tradito non ha proprio bisogno.
> Cattiveria? Si è cattiveria, ma diciamocelo amoremio, quando mai un traditore merita onestà e compassione?


non concordo Dan

penso che comportandosi coscientemente da verme ci si identifichi come tali

poi nel caso in questione persino il tradimento va contestualizzato

abbiamo un rapporto (????) tra uno che la picchia, non le sta vicino, la tradisce (per assurdo ti dirò che mi pare il meno), che si è messo con lei utilitaristicamente e con le stesse modalità prosegue
lei sopporta, le è sempre vicina, ingoia fiele
a un certo punto  lo tradisce

non la assolvo per questo ma provo ad interpretare

e vedo una ragazza che è sola pur essendo in coppia
e peraltro molto più "sola" che se fosse sola
probabilmente con lo spirito da crocerossina e con qualcosa che a livello inconscio le urla "scappa!", ma lei, a livello cosciente, si dice che lui ha bisogno d'amore e si dice che ha investito tanto in questo rapporto, troppo per buttare tutto alle ortiche
e resiste
resiste
sbagliando secondo me
ma soprattutto
sbagliando secondo la sua vera lei, che non si lascia convincere, che vuole che scappi
e decide che se lei non scappa, l'unica altra possibilità è che lui la lasci

lui, ora, ha tutti gli elementi per capire che cosa è stato per lei (una gabbia con le sbarre avvelenate) e comprendere il tentativo di fuga

e la sua scelta è quella di illuderla per poi mollarla

c'è solo questo dietro le poche parole apparentemente condivisibili che ha postato 

forse vuole spingerla ad atti autolesionistici per poi potersi fregiare di un amore fino all'estremo sacrificio?
non le ha fatto abbastanza male?
(e il fatto che lei abbia lasciato che lui lo facesse mica lo scusa, eh?)


----------



## Lacie (3 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> SECONDO ME tu stai cercando una inutile rivincita perchè non accetti che lei possa averti fatto ciò che anche tu le hai fatto... nonpensi di guardarti un pò dentro per capire se anche tu sei stato causa della fine di queta relazione? credic he comportandoti allo stesso modo la prossima, alla resa dei conti, si riterrà soddisfatta di una relazione a senso unico e non ti tratterà con la tua stessa moneta? io fosis in te userei questa storia e questo momento di confusioneper riflettere su te stesso e i tuoi atteggiamenti non solo su quelli altrui... solo così riouscirai a costruire qualcosa di serio e di saldo la prossima volta... poi fai tu, la vita è la tua!


 
Sicuramente,in parte la causa di tutto è dovuta a me ma poco prima che questo accadesse io le ho parlato...le dicevo cosa volevo e che non sarebbe accaduto più che l'avrei lasciata sola o che ci sarebbero stati atteggiamenti sbagliati. Lei non mi ascoltava...dall'oggi al domani è diventata un altra persona fino a quando la sera...mi diceva che voleva lasciarmi...secondo me...aveva perso la testa.
Io tutt'oggi,non la vedo di nuovo pazza per me....secondo me anche per lei qualcosa si è rotto. Avevo programmato questo periodo in cui sto cominciando a vivere solo per stare con lei e cmq sto seguendo quello che era il mio desiderio. E l'obbiettivo è di abituarmi a questa nuova vita con lei,vedere come si comporta...per poi tirare le somme. In poche parole senza di lei da un giorno all'altro non posso stare e quindi sto prendendo quello che posso fino a quando non sarò in condizione di stare da solo. Mi odierà,lotterà (credo)....ma solo allora valuterò la frase chiusa una porta si apre un portone.


----------



## Daniele (3 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio, lui ha torto, ma torto davvvero tanto e non ascolta quello che gli si è detto e si sente vittima, quando lui è stato il carnefice di lei e di se stesso. 
ma lui considera 100 quello che lei ha fatto e 0,0000000000000000001 la miriade di porcate che lui ha fatto...ma giustificato dal fatto che lui era preso dalla ex.
Che dire, che la faccia sofffrire, tanto poi sarà lui a tenersi dentro questa colpa, che le faccia del male sapendo che questa è uan prova di vita e che se la fallisce lui sarà  un uomo incapace di prendere le sue responsabilità, sarà un uomo senza spina dorsale come è stato  fino ad ora. ma sarà lui a vivere con questo peso che sicuramente ci sarà.
Che viva da stronzo, tanto chi ha da rimetterci è solo lui. Il male che fai ti tornerà indietro ed è su questo che io punto, che lui subisca le medesime umiliazioni.


----------



## Daniele (3 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> E l'obbiettivo è di abituarmi a questa nuova vita con lei,vedere come si comporta...per poi tirare le somme. In poche parole senza di lei da un giorno all'altro non posso stare e quindi sto prendendo quello che posso fino a quando non sarò in condizione di stare da solo. Mi odierà,lotterà (credo)....ma solo allora valuterò la frase chiusa una porta si apre un portone.


Onestamente sei "stronzo" e non offenderti, ma tu devi fare una azione da uomo, non da ultra "palle mosce" come stai dimostrando. Tu le hai fatto del male, tu sei stato la miccia che l'ha fatta agire e lo sai bene e ti poni come Dio che giudica. Oh, tu non sei Dio e non sei manco un uomo, considera questo.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, lui ha torto, ma torto davvvero tanto e non ascolta quello che gli si è detto e si sente vittima, quando lui è stato il carnefice di lei e di se stesso.
> ma lui considera 100 quello che lei ha fatto e 0,0000000000000000001 la miriade di porcate che lui ha fatto...ma giustificato dal fatto che lui era preso dalla ex.
> Che dire, che la faccia sofffrire, tanto poi sarà lui a tenersi dentro questa colpa, che le faccia del male sapendo che questa è uan prova di vita e che se la fallisce lui sarà un uomo incapace di prendere le sue responsabilità, sarà un uomo senza spina dorsale come è stato fino ad ora. ma sarà lui a vivere con questo peso che sicuramente ci sarà.
> Che viva da stronzo, tanto chi ha da rimetterci è solo lui. *Il male che fai ti tornerà indietro* ed è su questo che io punto, che lui subisca le medesime umiliazioni.


il grassetto lo penso anch'io

ma questi, nel caso di specie, sarebbero problemi di lui

al momento i rischi li vedo per lei


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Sicuramente,in parte la causa di tutto è dovuta a me ma poco prima che questo accadesse io *le ho parlato*...*le dicevo* cosa volevo e che *non sarebbe accaduto* più che l'avrei lasciata sola o che ci sarebbero stati atteggiamenti sbagliati. *Lei non mi ascoltava..*.dall'oggi al domani è diventata un altra persona fino a quando la sera...*mi diceva* che voleva lasciarmi...secondo me...aveva perso la testa.
> Io tutt'oggi,non la vedo di nuovo pazza per me....secondo me anche per lei qualcosa si è rotto. Avevo programmato questo periodo in cui sto cominciando a vivere solo per stare con lei e cmq sto seguendo quello che era il mio desiderio. E l'obbiettivo è di abituarmi a questa nuova vita con lei,vedere come si comporta...per poi tirare le somme. *In poche parole senza di lei da un giorno all'altro non posso stare e quindi sto prendendo quello che posso fino a quando non sarò in condizione di stare da solo. *Mi odierà,lotterà (credo)....ma solo allora valuterò la frase chiusa una porta si apre un portone.


 Io non è che non ti credo Lacie, e non è che non credo alle tue buone intenzioni...ma tu dici le ho PARLATO, le ho DETTO CHE NON SAREBBE, NON AVREI...lei NON ASCOLTAVA... quando una donna per anni (te lo dice una che lo sa  cosa vuol dire star scioccamente attaccata alle parole per anni!) non ha sentito che parole vedendo getsi e azioni concrete che queste parole non le confermavano affatto, anzi le andavano a smentire, alle parole non crede più o preferisce non crederci, ecco perchè non ascolta: ha capito che alla resa dei conti è il fare che conta, non il dire...un uomo (e una donna) vanno valutati in base a ciò che fanno, non a ciò che dicono, poichè se ciò che fanno è conseguente a ciò che pensano il carattere, gli ideali sono specchiati nel suo comportamento...ecco dove e perchè sbagli: parole, promesse, racconti...
Invece per quanto riguardala tua ammissione di egoismo allo stato puro non la commento perchè non solo non la condivido ma va ad annullare da sola ogni piccolo brlume di buoan intenzione che tu credi o dici di aver messo in quelel parole che le hai detto, o le dici, o le dirai se le cose dovessero trascinarsi...rileggile: vorresti che qualcuna trattasse te così?


----------



## Lacie (3 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Onestamente sei "stronzo" e non offenderti, ma tu devi fare una azione da uomo, non da ultra "palle mosce" come stai dimostrando. Tu le hai fatto del male, tu sei stato la miccia che l'ha fatta agire e lo sai bene e ti poni come Dio che giudica. Oh, tu non sei Dio e non sei manco un uomo, considera questo.


 
Guarda,non mi offendo di niente,so bene quello che faccio.
E' un pò difficile da spiegare,questo è stato un anno ricco di novità,positive e negative (non solo questa vicenda....).
Lei conosceva e conosce molto bene quello che sto attraversando ma sono consapevole anche che in questo momento da solo non posso stare,ci sono delle situazioni molto più grandi di questa vicenda. Ho avuto momenti in cui pensavo di commettere delle sciocchezze...
In questo momento sto solo cercando di rimettermi in piedi per poi fare lucidamente le giuste scelte. Io cmq le voglio bene,non la voglio far soffrire ancora ma le causa delle nostre azioni portano anche a delle conseguenze. Io ho sbagliato...e l'ho persa. Lei ha sbagliato....e mi perderà. Tutto qui...


----------



## Daniele (3 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Io ho sbagliato...e l'ho persa. Lei ha sbagliato....e mi perderà. Tutto qui...


Ma ti leggi? Ti perderà??? ma se ti ha già perso su, non prenderla in  giro come stai facendo e non prenderti in giro con questi giochetti di  parole per autoassolverti un poco. Tu l'hai persa perchè l'hai trattata  come un oggetto e la tratyterai ancora come oggetto. Ma scusa dove hai la dignità? Cose più grandi per cui ti senti in diritto di usare una persona? L'ultima volta che è successo la persona che è stata usata ha provato il suicidio bello!!!! Attento a quello che fai ed usa un poco la testa, visto che tu vuoi usare lei per lenire i tupi problemi (non suoi) per poi darle il ben servito!!! Siamo esseri umani, ti piacerebbe essere trattato così??? Pensaci e dimmelo, e ricorda, non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te stesso, hai cornificato e non hai sopportato un paio di corne infinitesime rispetto quello che tu le hai fatto.
Leggi della tua falsità e della tua totale ipocrisia e poi pensaci su.


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Agosto 2010)

Perso? ma ti ha mai avuto? tu hai avuto lei, e te ne sei servito, su tua stessa ammissione... ma lei di te e da te cosa ha avuto, scusa... l'unica cosa certa a mio avviso è che quando ad entrambi sarà passata tu rimarrai a ragiuonare sugli errori fatti perchè solo ragionandoci perderai modalità comportamentali che rischierai di adottare in altre storie, lei farà l'esatta valutazione di chi e cosa ha perso..e vivrà felice pensando che d'ora in avanti sarà in grado di riconoscere una persona simile a te totalmente inadatta a lei e al rapporto bilanciato a due...


----------



## Lacie (3 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma ti leggi? Ti perderà??? ma se ti ha già perso su, non prenderla in giro come stai facendo e non prenderti in giro con questi giochetti di parole per autoassolverti un poco. Tu l'hai persa perchè l'hai trattata come un oggetto e la tratyterai ancora come oggetto. Ma scusa dove hai la dignità? Cose più grandi per cui ti senti in diritto di usare una persona? L'ultima volta che è successo la persona che è stata usata ha provato il suicidio bello!!!! Attento a quello che fai ed usa un poco la testa, visto che tu vuoi usare lei per lenire i tupi problemi (non suoi) per poi darle il ben servito!!! Siamo esseri umani, ti piacerebbe essere trattato così??? Pensaci e dimmelo, e ricorda, non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te stesso, hai cornificato e non hai sopportato un paio di corne infinitesime rispetto quello che tu le hai fatto.
> Leggi della tua falsità e della tua totale ipocrisia e poi pensaci su.


 




C'è un piccolo dettaglio che sto cmq calcolando...
E se anche lei stesse fingendo? Da quando ho scoperto tutto ad oggi lei più o meno mi è stata accanto. Ma lei mi disse che stava troncando proprio il giorno che ho scoperto....cosa non vera perchè lei gli chiedeva di sentirlo ancora...ed era dispiaciuta che il tipo la stava snobbando.
Mi chiedo... 
Può qualcuno provare un sentimento per un altra persona e poi nello stesso giorno dire che è stata solo una sbandata? Può venire in mente come sarebbe stata la vita con lui? Può venire in mente....perchè è andata a finire così? Lo chiedo a me stesso....e credo che io ci penserei.
Se si è fatta trasportare a tal punto da volermi lasciare ritornare con me nel giro di poche ore senza riflettere non è strano?
Forse anche lei vuole passare più tempo con me...per capire se ha ancora un sentimento.


----------



## Lacie (3 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Perso? ma ti ha mai avuto? tu hai avuto lei, e te ne sei servito, su tua stessa ammissione... ma lei di te e da te cosa ha avuto, scusa... l'unica cosa certa a mio avviso è che quando ad entrambi sarà passata tu rimarrai a ragiuonare sugli errori fatti perchè solo ragionandoci perderai modalità comportamentali che rischierai di adottare in altre storie, lei farà l'esatta valutazione di chi e cosa ha perso..e vivrà felice pensando che d'ora in avanti sarà in grado di riconoscere una persona simile a te totalmente inadatta a lei e al rapporto bilanciato a due...


 
Anche questa considerazione ha delle verità ma il mio essere,diciamo "poco onesto", punta proprio a fargli capire cosa ha perso...
Ieri volevo addirittura fargli una sorpresa,comprargli un anello e legarlo al collare del mio cane...e darglielo...
Anche per capire...dai suoi occhi...quello che lei pensa...e che vuole.
Mi dice che vuole riconquistarmi,che non so cosa darebbe per tornare indietro....(non mi convince...).


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Agosto 2010)

*Lacie...*

Scusa, ma che ci stai a pija pe 'u culo? scusami, ma se qualche post fa hai scritto che vuoi attendere che ti si riavvicini per poi mollarla...se giorni fa scrivevi che tanto non ti fidavi....se due post sopra scrivi che per ora non la vuoi mollare perchè non ti puoi che staccare gradatamente, poi lo farai...a cosa servirebbe l'anello, dato poi inmodo così originalmente soprendetemente romantico (se nche lei ama il cane?) ? a farle più male? o a farle rimpiangere poi l'uomo che ha perso sperando che quel getso cancelli ben altri gesti? guarda, se è così risparmiatelo che tanto lei di gesti ne ricorderà solo due o tre, quelli che al tirar delle somme hanno fatto il totale...e l'anello a questo punto proprio non ci sta, nè a salvarti la coscienza nè a lasciarle un bel ricordo datosi che 10 volte almenohai scritto che la lascerai!


----------



## Lacie (3 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Scusa, ma che ci stai a pija pe 'u culo? scusami, ma se qualche post fa hai scritto che vuoi attendere che ti si riavvicini per poi mollarla...se giorni fa scrivevi che tanto non ti fidavi....se due post sopra scrivi che per ora non la vuoi mollare perchè non ti puoi che staccare gradatamente, poi lo farai...a cosa servirebbe l'anello, dato poi inmodo così originalmente soprendetemente romantico (se nche lei ama il cane?) ? a farle più male? o a farle rimpiangere poi l'uomo che ha perso sperando che quel getso cancelli ben altri gesti? guarda, se è così risparmiatelo che tanto lei di gesti ne ricorderà solo due o tre, quelli che al tirar delle somme hanno fatto il totale...e l'anello a questo punto proprio non ci sta, nè a salvarti la coscienza nè a lasciarle un bel ricordo datosi che 10 volte almenohai scritto che la lascerai!


 
Per fare quello che non ho mai fatto. Facendogli capire che le liti,le discussioni se ci sono la colpa è di entrambi.
Ora voglio mettere da parte tutto,sentirla per un pò di tempo ancora mia,farla sentire una donna,per dare un senso al nostro stare insieme che non ha mai avuto un senso. Ma con la consapevolezza che non è destino il nostro...


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Per fare quello che non ho mai fatto. Facendogli capire che le liti,le discussioni se ci sono la colpa è di entrambi.
> Ora voglio mettere da parte tutto,sentirla *per un pò di tempo ancora mia*,farla sentire una donna,per dare un senso al nostro stare insieme che non ha mai avuto un senso. Ma *con la consapevolezza che non è destino il nostro*...


Io mi auguro tu stia scherzando...
Mi auguro tu stia prendendo in giro noi e non lei...
Mi auguro che se le due ipotesi sopr citate non fossero vere sia lei a dimostrarti che sul prender in giro e illudere e far perder tempo e stima di se stesse alle persone hai molto da imparare, magari da lei che dopo anni di sapienti tuoi corsi potrebbe superare il maestro in quanto ad egoismo e forte individualismo....
Ragazzo mio, che dire? meno male che ti ha trovato lei e non io o altre che abbian già dato? perchè non ho altro da dirti: mi fai cadere le braccia... studiare a tavolino una riconquista per farle vedere quanto sei fattivo e bravo e concludente e innamorato pur sapendo che tra voi finirà anzi volendo che finisca datosi che a lei non riesci a perdonare 1 delle stesse e peggiori 10 cose che tu le hai fatto...
Auguri (a lei, non a te)...scusami ma eviterò di rispondere a chi pinifica l'ultimo scacco ad uan donan che fino a pochi giorniprima ha solo incassato colpi di cui tu stesso ti dichiari reo confesso...


----------



## Amoremio (3 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Per fare quello che non ho mai fatto. Facendogli capire che le liti,le discussioni se ci sono la colpa è di entrambi.
> Ora voglio mettere da parte tutto,sentirla per un pò di tempo ancora mia,farla sentire una donna,per dare un senso al nostro stare insieme che non ha mai avuto un senso. Ma con la consapevolezza che non è destino il nostro...


utilitaristico, come dicevo


è una persona, hai presente?

non è una cosa


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2010)

meditate donne, meditate!!
quando state lì ore a dirvi 'ma mi ha sorriso mentre passavo!
'mi ha guardato e mi ha detto che sono speciale'
'mi ha reagalato un anello!'
e non vi capacitate del perchè anche con questi grandi gesti alla fine resta sempre uno stronzo e non è realmente partecipe della coppia. 
Spesso le persone fanno delle cose senza vera consapevolezza e senza tener conto delle cosneguenze.


----------



## Lacie (3 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> meditate donne, meditate!!
> quando state lì ore a dirvi 'ma mi ha sorriso mentre passavo!
> 'mi ha guardato e mi ha detto che sono speciale'
> 'mi ha reagalato un anello!'
> ...


 
Quoto l'ultima frase.
Tutti dovremmo meditare...non solo le donne.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Quoto l'ultima frase.
> Tutti dovremmo meditare...non solo le donne.


 :up: ho appositamente specificato 'persone'


----------



## Brady (3 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Per fare quello che non ho mai fatto. Facendogli capire che le liti,le discussioni se ci sono la colpa è di entrambi.
> *Ora voglio mettere da parte tutto,sentirla per un pò di tempo ancora mia,farla sentire una donna,per dare un senso al nostro stare insieme che non ha mai avuto un senso. Ma con la consapevolezza che non è destino il nostro...*


Lacie
farò una sola, semplice, e forse anche stupida, domanda... perchè?
E ti prego se puoi di non dare un'altra risposta che sembri un testo di Tiziano Ferro o di Laura Pausini come quella sopra...
Domanda semplice, risposta chiara (e sopratutto sensata). Dov'è la tua felicità in questa soluzione? Che te ne viene in tasca? 
(tralasciando per ora quanto gliene viene a lei....)


----------



## Amoremio (3 Agosto 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Lacie
> farò una sola, semplice, e forse anche stupida, domanda... perchè?
> E ti prego se puoi di non dare un'altra risposta che sembri un testo di Tiziano Ferro o di Laura Pausini come quella sopra...
> Domanda semplice, risposta chiara (e sopratutto sensata). Dov'è la tua felicità in questa soluzione? Che te ne viene in tasca?
> (tralasciando per ora quanto gliene viene a lei....)


un po' di sesso senza bisogno di sbattersi troppo
il piacere per l'azzerbinamento di lei che crede di avergli fatto un torto che lui non merita 
....


mi era venuto in mente quancos'altro ma un improvviso attacco di mausea mi ha distratto


----------



## Lacie (3 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> un po' di sesso senza bisogno di sbattersi troppo
> il piacere per l'azzerbinamento di lei che crede di avergli fatto un torto che lui non merita
> ....
> 
> ...


Non ascolto nè tiziano ferro,tantomeno laura pausini...
In 4 anni abbiamo avuto molte occassioni per stare bene ma le ho sprecate quasi sempre. Non ho molti ricordi felici e sicuramente anche lei. Vorrei che ci fosse qualcosa da ricordare,dei momenti di vita felici.
La conosco abbastanza bene,non credo sia una che si dà per poco,credo abbia provato un sentimento per fare quello che ha fatto.
Anche se dice di voler stare con me,non sono così convinto che uno possa ritornare ad amare(anche se lei dice che lo è più di prima...).
Lasciandoci,vivrei col rancore nei suoi confronti per quello che ha fatto,il mio rammarico per non essermela tenuta stretta e il suo per non essersi fatta male da sola.
Vorrei prendere quello che di buono c'è per stare ancora un pò insieme,lei lo vuole,ma forse inconsciamente sa che durerà quel che durerà.



qual'era l'altra opzione....se non sono troppo curioso...?


----------



## Lacie (3 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> un po' di sesso senza bisogno di sbattersi troppo
> il piacere per l'azzerbinamento di lei che crede di avergli fatto un torto che lui non merita
> ....
> 
> ...


 

Qual'era l'altra opzione....se non sono indiscreto....


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Non ascolto nè tiziano ferro,tantomeno laura pausini...
> In 4 anni abbiamo avuto molte occassioni per stare bene ma le ho sprecate quasi sempre. Non ho molti ricordi felici e sicuramente anche lei. Vorrei che ci fosse qualcosa da ricordare,dei momenti di vita felici.
> La conosco abbastanza bene,non credo sia una che si dà per poco,credo abbia provato un sentimento per fare quello che ha fatto.
> Anche se dice di voler stare con me,non sono così convinto che uno possa ritornare ad amare(anche se lei dice che lo è più di prima...).
> ...


 non li senti, ma se proponi loro questa storia, vedrai che ascolteranno te!!! 
E' perfetta per una canzone stile 'ormai è finita, ma restiamo insieme per recuperare qualche ricordo bello per il futuro, ohhhhh yeah!!'


----------



## Lacie (3 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non li senti, ma se proponi loro questa storia, vedrai che ascolteranno te!!!
> E' perfetta per una canzone stile 'ormai è finita, ma restiamo insieme per recuperare qualche ricordo bello per il futuro, ohhhhh yeah!!'


 
Non voglio sembrare superficiale...però mi è venuto da sorridere....


----------



## Lacie (3 Agosto 2010)

Che mi entra in tasca?
Che non è finita con l'altro,che non finisce come voleva lei.
Mi facevano osservare un altro dettaglio.
Ho cominciato a frequentare questa ragazza quando aveva già una simpatia per una persona che conosco. Quest'ultima per motivi di studio si trovava fuori città ma in realtà non sono nemmeno mai stati insieme.
Però aveva un inizio di relazione...in quel mentre sono subentrato io il quale non avendo possibilità visto l'altro...ho cominciato a mettermi da parte. Ma lei ha fatto in modo di non perdermi...ricordo che una sera mentre stavamo in macchina la chiamò il tipo e gli scoppiò a ridere in faccia. Racconto questo episodio per dire che in tutta la sua vita sentimentale...è stata molto poco da sola.


----------



## Brady (3 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Non ascolto nè *tiziano ferro,tantomeno laura pausini...*
> In 4 anni abbiamo avuto molte occassioni per stare bene ma le ho sprecate quasi sempre. Non ho molti ricordi felici e sicuramente anche lei. Vorrei che ci fosse qualcosa da ricordare,dei momenti di vita felici.
> La conosco abbastanza bene,non credo sia una che si dà per poco,credo abbia provato un sentimento per fare quello che ha fatto.
> Anche se dice di voler stare con me,non sono così convinto che uno possa ritornare ad amare(anche se lei dice che lo è più di prima...).
> ...


Li ho citati solo per sottolineare che la risposta che avevi dato 
"*Ora voglio mettere da parte tutto,sentirla per un pò di tempo ancora mia,farla sentire una donna,per dare un senso al nostro stare insieme che non ha mai avuto un senso. Ma con la consapevolezza che non è destino il nostro...*"
aveva lo stesso senso di una loro canzone... nessuno.
Se in una canzone ci sta che uno pensi a "destini" e a "sentirla mia", nella vita non molto. Perlomeno non quando ci si pongono questioni molto "pratiche" come cercare di capire i propri veri sentimenti per qualcun altro. E guarda che non è questione di parole, non sto criticando i termini che hai usato. E' proprio il senso che non c'è.
Da qui di nuovo la domanda: perché? Perché devi usare del tempo della tua vita per costruire qualcosa che sai già a priori che è destinato a finire? 
E finirà senz'altro proprio perché tu, tra uno sbrodolamento e l'altro di sentimenti da canzone, continui a dire (sotanzialmente) che ti vuoi vendicare e gliela vuoi far pagare....
E poi che non la vuoi far soffrire? 
E poi che non puoi sopportare quello che ha fatto...

Allora secondo me devi ripartire da un punto fermo. Almeno uno: *NON PUOI* trovare una soluzione che faccia conciliare tutti i sentimenti contradditori che provi per lei, per la vostra storia e per te stesso.
*DEVI* scegliere.
La prima cosa da scegliere è: vuoi stare con lei o no?
Se ci vuoi stare fai tutto quello che puoi perché lo voglia anche lei, con onestà, trasparenza e rispetto. E ogni volta che ti sale l'embolo "ma lei però..., ma lei di quà..., ma lei di là...", pensa al meccanismo di riproduzione dei pesci ovipari che è sicuramente molto più triste e fattela passare.
Se non ci vuoi stare mollala. Subito. Ci starà male e a te dispiace? Ma tranquillo che le passa presto. Non ti dispiace? Meglio, lasciala facendola sentire una merda se vuoi e vendicati (io non sono d'accordo, naturalmente), ma poi vai per la tua strada e vivi una vita degna di questo nome....

E piantala di cantarci canzoni come questa (ho estratto da un testo a caso di Ferro... ) piene di parole che non dicono nulla:
_Fu l’errore iniziale_
_Quello di volere tutto... tutto_
_E somiglio al mondo in tanti aspetti_
_E nei difetti più evidenti_
_Ho sbagliato troppe cose_
_Strade, sono entrato in poche chiese_
_E domani partirò_
_Anche se non vuoi_
_Ma la tua vita non passerà_
_Non passerà_
_E la tua vita io non la rassegno ad ogni fallimento_
_Ma la tua vita la affido al vento_
_Che cambia i termini e li deraglia_
_Prende la gente e l'abbaglia_
_Perché spesso il mondo sbaglia_

ciao


----------



## Lacie (3 Agosto 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Li ho citati solo per sottolineare che la risposta che avevi dato
> "*Ora voglio mettere da parte tutto,sentirla per un pò di tempo ancora mia,farla sentire una donna,per dare un senso al nostro stare insieme che non ha mai avuto un senso. Ma con la consapevolezza che non è destino il nostro...*"
> aveva lo stesso senso di una loro canzone... nessuno.
> Se in una canzone ci sta che uno pensi a "destini" e a "sentirla mia", nella vita non molto. Perlomeno non quando ci si pongono questioni molto "pratiche" come cercare di capire i propri veri sentimenti per qualcun altro. E guarda che non è questione di parole, non sto criticando i termini che hai usato. E' proprio il senso che non c'è.
> ...


 

E se non riuscissi a scegliere?


----------



## Brady (4 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> E se non riuscissi a scegliere?


 No, scusa, posso dirti che questa domanda me l'aspetto al massimo da un bambino di 5 anni? Devo spiegarti che se non scegli può succedere solo una delle cose seguenti:
- le cose non cambiano (ma mi sembra che tu non stai molto bene così, no?)
- qualcun altro sceglie al posto tuo (e mi sembra che la cosa finora ti abbia dato parecchio fastidio)
Devo proprio dirti che se non scegli non stai realmente vivendo come una persona adulta?

Puoi dirmi che è difficile... che qualunque scelta farai ci sarà un prezzo... che scegliendo A non saprai mai come sarà B... va bene... ma devo davvero dirti una banalità come "la vita è fatta di scelte e ogni scelta implica una rinuncia?". Mi sento un bacio perugina.... 

Dai, analizziamo la tua frase: "se non riuscissi".... mmmm
Il verbo "riuscire" da solo in italiano è ambiguo. Hai un impedimento fisico? Qualcuno ti ricatta e se scegli ti fanno fuori il cane? Immagino di no... 
Allora non riesci perché non riesci a capire qual'è la scelta giusta? Hai letto il mio post precedente? :incazzato: NON ESISTE la scelta giusta in assoluto o che sistema tutto assolutamente. Devi accettare che dovrai rinunciare a qualcosa (e, se sei fortunato, per avere qualcosa di meglio magari).
Tu non è che non riesci. Non vuoi. Perché speri ancora che esista la formula magica che sistema tutto. Come mia figlia di 5 anni appunto che quando le chiedo quale vuole tra due gelati, mi risponde "tutti e due" e a quel punto parte il capriccio...
E' questo che vuoi essere? un bambino che fa i capricci?
Contento tu....


----------



## Amoremio (4 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Qual'era l'altra opzione....se non sono indiscreto....


scusa, ti leggo solo ora

l'altra opzione di che?


----------



## Amoremio (4 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa, ti leggo solo ora
> 
> l'altra opzione di che?


 
non erano opzioni alternative

erano elementi concorrono a realizzare (quello che io ritengo essere) un casino che darà ulteriore dolore


----------



## Amoremio (4 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non li senti, ma se proponi loro questa storia, vedrai che ascolteranno te!!!
> E' perfetta per una canzone stile 'ormai è finita, ma restiamo insieme per recuperare qualche ricordo bello per il futuro, *ohhhhh yeah*!!'


:up:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Agosto 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> No, scusa, posso dirti che questa domanda me l'aspetto al massimo da un bambino di 5 anni? Devo spiegarti che se non scegli può succedere solo una delle cose seguenti:
> - le cose non cambiano (ma mi sembra che tu non stai molto bene così, no?)
> - qualcun altro sceglie al posto tuo (e mi sembra che la cosa finora ti abbia dato parecchio fastidio)
> Devo proprio dirti che se non scegli non stai realmente vivendo come una persona adulta?
> ...


 
approvissimo

(licenza poetica: superlativo di approvo )


----------



## Lacie (4 Agosto 2010)

Capisco il darmi del bambino...è una scelta e come tale rinunci a qualcosa.
Oggi ho ricevuto delle attenzioni particolari da una donna sposata....quasi mi faceva una scenata di gelosia al telefono....pazzesco!
E' una situazione così surreale...che quasi sembra impossibile. Sarà per questo delle domande banali...
Come sarà impossibile che potrà essere la madre dei miei figli....o che vivrà per sempre con me. Le sue azioni....devono portare a delle conseguenze....e ci saranno,prima o poi...il tempo dipenderà da me.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Capisco il darmi del bambino...è una scelta e come tale rinunci a qualcosa.
> Oggi ho ricevuto delle attenzioni particolari da una donna sposata....quasi mi faceva una scenata di gelosia al telefono....pazzesco!
> E' una situazione così surreale...che quasi sembra impossibile. Sarà per questo delle domande banali...
> Come sarà impossibile che potrà essere la madre dei miei figli....o che vivrà per sempre con me. Le sue azioni....devono portare a delle conseguenze....e ci saranno,prima o poi...il tempo dipenderà da me.


 io non ho capito


----------



## Daniele (4 Agosto 2010)

Ohhh, ma da quello che hai detto sembra che tu voglia vendicarti!!! In assurdo tu ti sei già vendicato in anticipo trattandola peggio di un cane per anni, l'hai usata, scartata quando volevi tu, ignorata e sempre viene fuori lidea delle conseguenze. Tu hai avuto conseguenze dal tuo essere stronzo? Si, renditene conto e questo tradimento è ascrivibile solo al tuo essere tale, perchè sinceramente lei è stata anche troppo paziente, doveva lasciarti anni prima e magari bucarti tutte le gomme della macchina...ti è andata di lusso che ti ha cornificato solamente, credici.
Vuoi essere uomo e vuoi avere un futuro con lei, inzia a pensare quello che tu le hai fatto e senza dirle in particolare cosa impara a chiederle scusa e dille chiaro e tondo che capisci che sei stato tu a spingerla a quella azione. 
sai il tradimento può avere dei messaggi, uno è quello di voler lasciare, ma l'altro è invece è una prova per chi ci ha ignorato per anni, ovviamente tutto inconscio. Mai creduto che lei ti abbia tradito e ti abbia fatto sapere la cosa (si scopre una cosa solo se una persona vuole farla sapere e te lo dice chi ne ha scoperti due di tradimenti) per vedere se l'amavi davvero o no?
Pensaci un poco su ed evita di pensare ai film mentali di lei che fa sesso con il tizio...ma magari pensa a te  che fai sesso con un'altra e capisci che lei ha fatto molto, ma davvero molto meno di te.


----------



## tinkerbell (4 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Capisco il darmi del bambino...è una scelta e come tale rinunci a qualcosa.
> Oggi ho ricevuto delle attenzioni particolari da una donna sposata....quasi mi faceva una scenata di gelosia al telefono....pazzesco!
> E' una situazione così surreale...che quasi sembra impossibile. Sarà per questo delle domande banali...
> Come sarà impossibile che potrà essere la madre dei miei figli....o che vivrà per sempre con me. *Le sue azioni....devono portare a delle conseguenze..*..e ci saranno,prima o poi...il tempo dipenderà da me.


 Bravo!!!!! 
ANCHE LE TUE, però...


----------



## Lacie (4 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ohhh, ma da quello che hai detto sembra che tu voglia vendicarti!!! In assurdo tu ti sei già vendicato in anticipo trattandola peggio di un cane per anni, l'hai usata, scartata quando volevi tu, ignorata e sempre viene fuori lidea delle conseguenze. Tu hai avuto conseguenze dal tuo essere stronzo? Si, renditene conto e questo tradimento è ascrivibile solo al tuo essere tale, perchè sinceramente lei è stata anche troppo paziente, doveva lasciarti anni prima e magari bucarti tutte le gomme della macchina...ti è andata di lusso che ti ha cornificato solamente, credici.
> Vuoi essere uomo e vuoi avere un futuro con lei, inzia a pensare quello che tu le hai fatto e senza dirle in particolare cosa impara a chiederle scusa e dille chiaro e tondo che capisci che sei stato tu a spingerla a quella azione.
> sai il tradimento può avere dei messaggi, uno è quello di voler lasciare, ma l'altro è invece è una prova per chi ci ha ignorato per anni, ovviamente tutto inconscio. Mai creduto che lei ti abbia tradito e ti abbia fatto sapere la cosa (si scopre una cosa solo se una persona vuole farla sapere e te lo dice chi ne ha scoperti due di tradimenti) per vedere se l'amavi davvero o no?
> Pensaci un poco su ed evita di pensare ai film mentali di lei che fa sesso con il tizio...ma magari pensa a te  che fai sesso con un'altra e capisci che lei ha fatto molto, ma davvero molto meno di te.





La conoscono tutti i miei amici. Il tipo ha sputtanato la cosa e secondo me...molti già sanno.
Che faccio...? Esco con lei come se niente fosse?
Devo rinunciare a tutti i miei amici che in passato mi dicevano che non era la ragazza per me?
A lei ora la vita sorride...io non prendo più nessun argomento riguardante quello che ha fatto. Lei "crede"....che stiamo tornando alla,o meglio come una coppia felice.
Mi sto comportando come un innamorato....ma forse solo per vendetta.
Per poi dire.... " Ma come ti è venuto in mente...secondo te....avrei mai potuto perdonare?? Adesso sai cosa hai perso...addio".
Non posso negare che stare con lei mi fa stare meglio di non starci ma stiamo soli perchè io non ce la faccio a portarla in giro.
Tante volte vorrei sputtanare tutti i miei errori per difenderla,e poi penso...ma chi me lo fa fare?
Mi vendico....e la lascio.
Domani gli compro un anello...


----------



## oceansize (4 Agosto 2010)

:blu::bleah:miiiii


----------



## tinkerbell (4 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> La conoscono tutti i miei amici. Il tipo ha sputtanato la cosa e secondo me...molti già sanno.
> Che faccio...? Esco con lei come se niente fosse?
> Devo rinunciare a tutti i miei amici che in passato mi dicevano che non era la ragazza per me?
> A lei ora la vita sorride...io non prendo più nessun argomento riguardante quello che ha fatto. Lei "crede"....che stiamo tornando alla,o meglio come una coppia felice.
> ...


Spero

Tu sei innamorato solo di te stesso...
Continuo a leggerti e innaginarti come un utente finto, uno che si diverte a dir tutto e il contrario di tutto per vedere come gli si risponde, perchè se tu esistessi davvero riusciresti ad esser uno dei maschi più PALESEMENTE egocentrati che io abbia mai potuto conoscere...e non mi spiegherei come la tua ex lei non si sia accort aid questo: anche una donan in coma se ne accorgerebbe, anche io che son stata in stato neurovegetativo per anni!
Spero che anche lei ti faccia un regalo....qualcos che tu possa portarti dietro a vita, a memento di "chi la fa l'aspetti!"...
Speri di uscirne vincitore ma mi sembri abbastanza perdente: non è che facendo l'uscita da grande attore modificherai di un'oncia il tuo io interiore o il modo di relazionarti all'altro sesso...e non capisco, se veramente 'sta storia ti ha almeno scosso se non ferito, come tu possa non usarla per ricavarne almeno anch eper te stesso un insegnamento....
Se esiste una Dea protettrice delle donne in stato di lobotomia permanente fa che si palesi il giorno della consegna dell'anello!!!


----------



## Lacie (4 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Spero
> 
> Tu sei innamorato solo di te stesso...
> Continuo a leggerti e innaginarti come un utente finto, uno che si diverte a dir tutto e il contrario di tutto per vedere come gli si risponde, perchè se tu esistessi davvero riusciresti ad esser uno dei maschi più PALESEMENTE egocentrati che io abbia mai potuto conoscere...e non mi spiegherei come la tua ex lei non si sia accort aid questo: anche una donan in coma se ne accorgerebbe, anche io che son stata in stato neurovegetativo per anni!
> ...



So di uscirne perdente...perchè non sono riuscito a prendere quello di buono che c'era in lei.
Tornando al suo tradimento,secondo me è stato più grave. Mi ha tradito sbattendosene le palle...proprio senza scrupoli. Penso anche per essere al centro dell'attenzione tra le sue conoscenze femminili...che ho scoperto essere la maggior parte"traditrici".
Ho appena chiuso il telefono,mi ha fatto una battuta sul cane che mi stava tradendo....e gli ho detto che non era il solo.
E poi tra una parola e l'altra....in maniera spicciola...mi ha detto...so di averti tradito.
C'è...sembra già essere passato in secondo piano. Adesso se ne parlo....sono anche noioso.
Ecco...non ne devo parlare...per arrivare al mio obbiettivo...con una persona che,potete dirmi quello che volete....è stata con me,ha sopportato ma alla fin fine...gliene frega ben poco.
Sono sensazioni che uno avverte ed è questo ,in piccola parte,uno dei motivi del mio comportamento. Mi sono sempre detto che io per lei ero il suo mondo,che le amicizie si sbagliavano sul suo conto,ma dentro di me...ho visto sempre un pò di opportunismo ( non so...per il mio tenore di vita che non è principesco ma che mi permette di vivere dignitosamente).
Questo mio vendicarmi è anche un modo...per capire quanta maschera c'è dietro di lei...capire cosa ho perso.


----------



## Lacie (4 Agosto 2010)

Se avessi voluto essere cattivo,l'avrei sputtanata io prima di tutti.
Avrei dato ragione alle amicizie profetiche...e questa non l'avrei mandata giù.
Quindi....avrei dato una visione di lei che fino a prova contraria avevo difeso a spada tratta.
Questa sarebbe stata cattiveria,averla mostrata a tutti per quello che è.
Ma non sono così perfido,ha condiviso cmq parte della mia vita...e un minimo di rispetto almeno sotto questo profilo....glielo voglio concedere. Il fallimento è di entrambi.


----------



## tinkerbell (4 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> So di uscirne perdente...perchè non sono riuscito a prendere quello di buono che c'era in lei.
> Tornando al suo tradimento,secondo me è stato più grave. Mi ha tradito sbattendosene le palle...proprio senza scrupoli. Penso anche per essere al centro dell'attenzione tra le sue conoscenze femminili...che ho scoperto essere la maggior parte"traditrici".
> Ho appena chiuso il telefono,mi ha fatto una battuta sul cane che mi stava tradendo....e gli ho detto che non era il solo.
> E poi tra una parola e l'altra....in maniera spicciola...mi ha detto...so di averti tradito.
> ...


 E' questo che ti rimesta dentro...TU pensavi che, TU eri per lei, TU eri sicuro che... la propria identità non si costruisce con quanta importanza, reverenza, sottomissione, fascinazione siamo in grado di riscuotere.... che cosa hai fatto in quelal relazione anzichè costruire? ti sei beato del fatto che potevi comandare, picchiare, tiranneggiare, tradire, decidere solo tu? ti sei sbagliato! Sappilo: non sei nè infallibile, nè il più figo e desiderabile dle mondo, nè l'unico che nessuna tradirà mai....sei un uomo normale che si è creduto in diritto di fare e poter disfare alle spalle altrui credendo di portare le redini di una cavalla che spero vinca la gara da scossa!!! Spero...


----------



## Lacie (4 Agosto 2010)

L'ultimo sms...stasera ne abbiamo riparlato.
"io ti chiedo scusa non smettere si sentirmi tua perchè il mio cuore e la mia mente non ha mai smesso di esserlo... Non lasciarmi sola per 1 stupido errore. Dammi 1 possibilità. ti amo"


----------



## Daniele (4 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> L'ultimo sms...stasera ne abbiamo riparlato.
> "io ti chiedo scusa non smettere si sentirmi tua perchè il mio cuore e la mia mente non ha mai smesso di esserlo... Non lasciarmi sola per 1 stupido errore. Dammi 1 possibilità. ti amo"


lacie, visto che tu l'hai tradita più volte in modo persino più grave del suo, visto che tu l'hai menata, visto che tu l'hai sottomessa come una cavalla ed hai scoperto che è una ragazza che ha bisogno di un essere umano affianco e lei ha sbagliato cercandosene un'altro hai mai pesato di essere meno egocentrico e pensare che potresti veramente essere un poco l'uomo che potrai essere e perdonarla? Questo per te è un banco di prova, se ti vendichi sarai solo un ennesimo pezzo di pupù che ha meritato di essere tradito...anzi che doveva essere tradito e che lo sarà ancora se non cambia atteggiamento, mentre se provi a migliorarti dal casino successo potresti scoprirti un grande Lacie un giorno e pensare a te stesso indietro e dirti "accidenti quanto ero pieno di me senza alcun motivo allora".


----------



## tinkerbell (4 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> lacie, visto che tu l'hai tradita più volte in modo persino più grave del suo, visto che tu l'hai menata, visto che tu l'hai sottomessa come una cavalla ed hai scoperto che è una ragazza che ha bisogno di un essere umano affianco e lei ha sbagliato cercandosene un'altro hai mai pesato di essere meno egocentrico e pensare che potresti veramente essere un poco l'uomo che potrai essere e perdonarla? Questo per te è un banco di prova, se ti vendichi sarai solo un ennesimo pezzo di pupù che ha meritato di essere tradito...anzi che doveva essere tradito e che lo sarà ancora se non cambia atteggiamento, mentre se provi a migliorarti dal casino successo potresti scoprirti un grande Lacie un giorno e pensare a te stesso indietro e dirti "accidenti quanto ero pieno di me senza alcun motivo allora".


Io direi di meglio...perchè non la lasci questa povera ragazza? ora leidirà che ti ama e vuol stare con te...tra 6 mesi penserà che la cosa migliore che le sia capitata è rendersi conto che con te stava peggio di come si sente a stare da sola! Solo quando sei costretta a mente fredda  afar l'analisi di cosa e chi hai perso e di come e perchè sei finita in uan storia simile...solo allora ti rendi conto di quanto sia meglio che sia andata così! Fidati...se è reale ciò che finora hai raccontato, su di te e come l'hai trattata...e su di lei... non vedo altra soluzioen che troncare questo rapporto che tanto non andrà da nessuna parte perchè tu stesso non vuoi che vada da nessuna parte!!!


----------



## Amoremio (5 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Se avessi voluto essere cattivo,l'avrei sputtanata io prima di tutti.
> Avrei dato ragione alle amicizie profetiche...e questa non l'avrei mandata giù.
> Quindi....avrei dato una visione di lei che fino a prova contraria avevo difeso a spada tratta.
> Questa sarebbe stata cattiveria,averla mostrata a tutti per quello che è.
> Ma non sono così perfido,ha condiviso cmq parte della mia vita...e un minimo di rispetto almeno sotto questo profilo....glielo voglio concedere. Il fallimento è di entrambi.


disapprovo
non sentirti tanto nobile
se non l'hai "sputtanata" l'hai fatto più per te stesso che non per lei

il fallimento lei lo sente soprattutto suo
non essere riuscita a fermare un rapporto malato fino a costringersi al tradimento e ancora non riuscire

non è amore
non lo è mai stato il tuo
forse il suo lo era all'inizio, ora non più ma non riesce ad ammetterlo


----------



## Daniele (5 Agosto 2010)

Lacie, se i tuoi amici sanno quello che tu hai fatto e quello che lei ha fatto...si certo sputtanata non è lei :up:.
Sai in questi casi cosa dicono gli amici??? " Guardaquello che è stato tradito...solo ora? Ah ah ah ah, si credeva Dio in terra e guarda un poco che lei cornuta di rima categoria le ha messe a lui che non lo avrebbe mai detto...almeno per  una volta gli stronzi pagano!" 
Lacie, questo è quello che pensano di te i tuoi amici se sanno quello che è successo e potrebbero pensare anche di peggio, molto ma molto di peggio, perchè in tutta la storia lei ha solo sbagliato un poco, ma il perdente massimo sei tu e lo rimarrai se perseverai nelle tue idee stupide.


----------



## Lacie (5 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> disapprovo
> non sentirti tanto nobile
> se non l'hai "sputtanata" l'hai fatto più per te stesso che non per lei
> 
> ...




Ma scusa...come posso farle uscire quello che non riesce ad ammettere?
Il sospetto c'è...lei lo sa ma continua a ripetermi che se non mi avesse voluto mi avrebbe lasciato....e invece vuole stare con me....disposta a soffrire e fare tutto quello che può servirmi per stare bene.
E allora????? Perchè l'hai fatto?????? Se ora vuoi essere ancora più "zerbino" di quanto già non lo fossi?
Risposta... Non stavo bene,non credevo fossi capace di voler bene a qualcuno ma era solo una questione di testa....perchè il mio cuore appartiene a te.
E così mi disarma...


----------



## Amoremio (5 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Ma scusa...come posso farle uscire quello che non riesce ad ammettere?
> Il sospetto c'è...lei lo sa ma continua a ripetermi che se non mi avesse voluto mi avrebbe lasciato....e invece vuole stare con me....disposta a soffrire e fare tutto quello che può servirmi per stare bene.
> E allora????? Perchè l'hai fatto?????? Se ora vuoi essere ancora più "zerbino" di quanto già non lo fossi?
> Risposta... Non stavo bene,non credevo fossi capace di voler bene a qualcuno ma era solo una questione di testa....perchè il mio cuore appartiene a te.
> E così mi disarma...


ripeto 

smetti di fare il nobile
l'hai usata e continui a usarla


----------



## Lacie (5 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ripeto
> 
> smetti di fare il nobile
> l'hai usata e continui a usarla


E pensi che lei sia così stupida da lasciarsi usare?
E se lo stesse facendo anche lei? Per salvare il salvabile,ripeto anche per quello che ho?


----------



## Amoremio (5 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> E pensi che lei sia così stupida da lasciarsi usare?
> E se lo stesse facendo anche lei? Per salvare il salvabile,ripeto anche per quello che ho?


se è una questione di soldi, è anche più stupida di quel che potrei pensare


comunque
si sta rovinando la vita appresso a te
è una sua scelta

ma la tua è quella di continuare ad usarla
e questo ti identifica per quel che sei


----------



## Daniele (5 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> E pensi che lei sia così stupida da lasciarsi usare?
> E se lo stesse facendo anche lei? Per salvare il salvabile,ripeto anche per quello che ho?


Ancora quello che hai??? Ma senti un poco, come se fossi un riccone, dimmi un poco, hai il Ferrari? no perchè se non lo hai uan donna che bada solo ai soldi manco ti fila.


----------



## Lacie (6 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ancora quello che hai??? Ma senti un poco, come se fossi un riccone, dimmi un poco, hai il Ferrari? no perchè se non lo hai uan donna che bada solo ai soldi manco ti fila.



Ciao,
non il Ferrari...purtroppo. Anzi...ho solo debiti per il momento.
Pensando ai post e alle vostre opinioni,forse per lei è abitudine...come forse anche la mia. E per me...c'è anche il motivo che sto affrontando varie situazioni importanti e che senza di lei avrei un ulteriore pensiero.
Ieri dopo una cena...ho legato un anello intorno al mio cane....insomma...l'ho fatto. L'ho vista come mai....possibile che un pezzo di metallo possa fare tutto quest'effetto? Sto conoscendo l'universo femminile....da qualche giorno...


----------



## Daniele (6 Agosto 2010)

Carissimo, quell'anello in questo momento vuol dire una cosa per lei, non è l'oggetto, ma il modo bello e il momento che gli danno valore.
Lei sa di averti fatto del male, ma con quell'anello crede che tu voglia dirle che cercherete di superare tutto insieme e che tu la ami...dimmi è così oppure il tutto fa parte della farsa?
Ah, però visto che non hai il Ferrari allora sai anche adesso che lei non sta con te per i tuoi soldi. Considera che la mia ex mmi ha tradito e sta con uno che non ha il ferrari...ma lo yacht si   qundi se una si fa affascinare dai soldi devono essere davvero tanti!!!


----------



## Lacie (6 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, quell'anello in questo momento vuol dire una cosa per lei, non è l'oggetto, ma il modo bello e il momento che gli danno valore.
> Lei sa di averti fatto del male, ma con quell'anello crede che tu voglia dirle che cercherete di superare tutto insieme e che tu la ami...dimmi è così oppure il tutto fa parte della farsa?
> Ah, però visto che non hai il Ferrari allora sai anche adesso che lei non sta con te per i tuoi soldi. Considera che la mia ex mmi ha tradito e sta con uno che non ha il ferrari...ma lo yacht si   qundi se una si fa affascinare dai soldi devono essere davvero tanti!!!




Se ti dovessi rispondere senza pensarci....ti direi che fa parte della farsa.
Se ci penso...penso sempre alla farsa....ma con qualche dubbio.
Pensa che ieri ha informato anche i suoi familiari...del regalo.... succederà un casino bestiale. Nessuno mi vorrà vedere più...ma sarebbe come liberarsi dalla pugnalata ricevuta.


----------



## Daniele (6 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Pensa che ieri ha informato anche i suoi familiari...del regalo.... succederà un casino bestiale. Nessuno mi vorrà vedere più...ma sarebbe come liberarsi dalla pugnalata ricevuta.


ma le pugnalate che hai fatto tu? perchè la sua è peggiore? Forse tu sei un maschilista per cui puoi fare tutto e sei grande ma se lei fa  un minimo di quello che hai fatto tu è una grande puttana? Scusa, posso chiederti di essere coerente? Perchè ora  come ora non lo sei affatto.
Sai se fossi un suo famigliare e scoprissi che tu hai fatto tutta questa farsa...bhe ti verrei a cercare eccome. Un consiglio sincero? Lasciala ed evita farse oppure continua ma fai che sia la verità e non una farsa, quello che vuoi fare è cattivo, stronzo e non ha motivo per esserci e in più, ti farà  perdere anche le amicizie, perchè chi vorrebbe stare vicino ad una persona così vendicativa come te? Sicuramente nessuno.


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Agosto 2010)

*O.T.*

Danielì, mi sembri me quando nei tuoi thread del periodo noir cercavo di farti ragionare quando agli altri che già di conoscevano da un pò eran già cadute le braccia.... ecco, vediamo se sei più bravo tu con Lacie di quanto son stata io con te.... ma lo vedi che non ti sta a sentire? lo leggi nelle risposte che parla solo di vendetta per lei e di interesse solo per se stesso? cosa pretendi ti risponda? 


Daniele ha detto:


> ma le pugnalate che hai fatto tu? perchè la sua è peggiore? Forse tu sei un maschilista per cui puoi fare tutto e sei grande ma se lei fa un minimo di quello che hai fatto tu è una grande puttana? Scusa, posso chiederti di essere coerente? Perchè ora come ora non lo sei affatto.
> Sai se fossi un suo famigliare e scoprissi che tu hai fatto tutta questa farsa...bhe ti verrei a cercare eccome. Un consiglio sincero? Lasciala ed evita farse oppure continua ma fai che sia la verità e non una farsa, quello che vuoi fare è cattivo, stronzo e non ha motivo per esserci e in più, ti farà perdere anche le amicizie, perchè chi vorrebbe stare vicino ad una persona così vendicativa come te? Sicuramente nessuno.


----------



## Daniele (6 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> cosa pretendi ti risponda?


Che prima o poi comprenda che lui non ha subito nessuna ingiustizia, che sinceramente per quello che ha fatto le corna che ha subito sono il minimo e che deve imparare ad accettare quello che lui propina come dato di fatto agli altri. Mi chiedo perchè i suoi di tradimenti sono meno importanti del tradimento di lei? Dovrebbe capirlo che si sta comportando solo da bambino che piange piange e fa i capricci.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

tink e daniele

vi quoto entrambi


----------



## Lacie (9 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che prima o poi comprenda che lui non ha subito nessuna ingiustizia, che sinceramente per quello che ha fatto le corna che ha subito sono il minimo e che deve imparare ad accettare quello che lui propina come dato di fatto agli altri. Mi chiedo perchè i suoi di tradimenti sono meno importanti del tradimento di lei? Dovrebbe capirlo che si sta comportando solo da bambino che piange piange e fa i capricci.



Ciao,
sta succendendo che stiamo uscendo con alcuni dei miei amici che presumo non sappiano niente. Lei è tranquilla ma io....la vedo con un altro....in continuazione....è insopportabile. Si sta comportando come se non fosse esistito niente...stiamo sempre insieme,sarà con me per le prox 2 settimane in casa dove pulisce,fa la spesa...mi aiuta. Ed io...tento di rendere le cose tranquille. 
Per quanto riguarda l'anello le ho detto che l'avevo acquistato prima di scoprire tutto e che il senso è un regalo che mi aveva sempre chiesto...ma lei è convinta che l'ho acquistato proprio il giorno che glil'ho dato. Ha ricevuto auguri da tutti i suoi familiari....anche se credo che nessuno pensi sia un qualcosa di ufficiale.
Soffro di più quando sono con le mie amicizie....perchè i pettegolezzi,i giudizi...vorrei tanto che sappiano come mi sono comportato perchè possa essere giudicato anch'io.
La mia vendetta se andrà in porto sarà straziante lo stesso,come anche un futuro senza di lei...ma vedo il suo comportamento come un rimediare all'errore...dice che si è fatta male da sola....ma non è così.


----------



## larella (10 Agosto 2010)

io son nuova,qua e ho letto il tuo thread.
onestamente penso che la vostra storia sia nata già da malata,e che in qualche modo ne siate dipendenti entrambe,ma mi par di capire che non c e stato un momento,in cui potete affermare di essere stati felici entrambe insieme.
la mia personalissima sensazione,e che si sia sin da subito innescata la spirale nella quale le persone si rinocrrono,senza mai incontrarsi..in fin dei conti lie,piu l hai trattata come uno straccio,piu avrebbe sognato di avere le tue attenzioni,il tuo amore,e tu hai reagito solo quando hai visto che anhce per lei cosi cieca e fedele sempre,esisteva altro oltre a te.
secondo me,e prendila per un opinione,ora state a galla,lei ha finalmente visto realizzarsi un sogno quando aveva un incubo,e tu pensi di aver visto in lei tutte qualle qualita che la tua sicurezza di potere su di lei non ti facevano vedere.
e se vi svegliaste?e se a lei,dopo aver finalmente ottenuto il suo grande desiderio,venisse una " gastrite permenente" perche le tornan su certi episodi al momento rimossi,ma che non credo possibile,siano dimenticati?e non digerisse piu la tua vista?se uscisse dal limbo in cui si trova dopo il suo,di tradimento,e pensasse a cosa ha vissuto prima di questo,e la smettesse di sentirsi in colpa e di avere un torto,come pensi reagirebbe?
e se tu ti svegliassi da questo,e improvvisamente la ragazza che t ha fatto andar giu di testa perche c era un altro e ti si e annebbiato lo sguardo,la vedessi di nuovo una tua esclusiva,innocua e completamente dipendente?
non amo dare giudizi,ma la mia sensazione e che al momento avete ottenuto entrambe cio che volevate,tu hai riaffermato che è tua,lei ha visto i gesti che sognava.
poi ci sara la realta,lei ferita e abbandonata tante volte,umiliata si rendera conto che non e tramite te,che deve sentirsi sicura di non essere un fallimento,ma che è viva ,e prenderanno sopravvento altre cose,la percezione di se come donna,la voglia di credere in se stessa,e chi lo sà,magari anche una gran rabbia.
tu che gia fatichi a vedere l altro,e vivi solo in competizione con un fattore esterno che te l ha sottratta,potresti non riuscire tuo malgrado a digerirtela,e qualora lo facessi rischi che appena lei ti rassicura,tu riprendi a ignorarla,tanto è li.
ripeto detesto sputare sentenze,ma secondo me sarebbe sano solo affrontare il distacco altrimenti vivrete di una dipendenza malata.
lasciala andare,anche se piangerà perche ora è convinta d avere il suo sogno,se la ami come dici d aver capito,lasciala andare.
siete govani e avete bisogno innanzitutto di rimettere in sesto voi stessi
Non mi soffermo sul discorso delle violenze perche non me la sento ,se non di dirti che ok,hai cambiato atteggiamento,ma parlarne con un professionista,secondo me è comunque necessario,perche se hai reagito cosi una o piu volte,non è escluso che in date situazioni si possa ripetere,e non è ammissibile,lo sai anche tu.
e un buon modo per ricominciare da se stessi,e questo è necessario al di la delle decisioni che prenderete.
ciao


----------



## Lacie (17 Agosto 2010)

Ciao a tutti,
è qualche giorno che non scrivo e non ne ho sentito la neccessità anche grazie a voi.
I pensieri nella mia testa cmq sono sempre quelli....perchè l'ha fatto...?....stiamo trascorrendo dei giorni fantastici in cui non si parla di niente ....e poi chi gli dirà che è meglio per entrambi che si cominci a pensare di stare lontani?
Facciamo sesso ogni giorno da circa 2 mesi...è rilevante per non distaccarsi?
Sarà che per me ogni momento è come se fosse l'ultimo e cerco di lasciare nella mia mente solo bei ricordi. Ogni tanto qualche frase gliela dico....tipo questa è la nostra ultima estate insieme...o mi devo abituare a stare da solo.
Lei mi dice che ha paura che tutto questo finisca ed io ho paura che lei mi possa mentire ancora anche se accaduto 1 sola volta.
Finito questo periodo di ferie,in cui ci si sta riposando....ci si rilassa....comincerò a stare da solo,con il lavoro non ci sarà più tempo per questi interrogativi. Da solo,distaccandomi....potrò e potrà anche lei avere le idee più chiare.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Agosto 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> è qualche giorno che non scrivo e non ne ho sentito la neccessità anche grazie a voi.
> I pensieri nella mia testa cmq sono sempre quelli....perchè l'ha fatto...?....stiamo trascorrendo dei giorni fantastici *in cui non si parla di niente* poco più in là ti contraddici ....e poi chi gli dirà che è meglio per entrambi che si cominci a pensare di stare lontani?
> *Facciamo sesso ogni giorno da circa 2 mesi...è rilevante per non distaccarsi?* Secondo me no... si fa fin troppo presto a fare anche buon sesso con chi non si ha nulla da spartire
> ...


Scusa, ma io penso semplicemente  a quello che hai raccontato... non ti è mai importato più di tanto di lei fino a che non ti ha tradito, fino a che non hai rischiato di vedere una tua proprietà andare via... così l'hai descritto, così l'hanno interpretato tutti quanti... al di là del tuo comportamento, al di là che per lei sia un bene o un male perderti... non ti fa riflettere che TUTTI ti dicano che il tuo non sembra PER NULLA amore?


----------



## evergreen (17 Agosto 2010)

mah..ora ti accorgi che la vuoi....e l hai maltrattata..e ci godevi,e lei come un cagnolino ti seguiva ...poi t ha mozzicato e ti sei accorto di quanto sia importante, forse perche' stai perdendo una "cosa" che ritenevi tua??certo che invidio il tuo modo di fare, a modo tuo hai usato una strategia che la mia natura rigetta ma che comunque con le donne (nn tutte meno male) e' vincente!!


----------



## Lacie (1 Settembre 2010)

Ciao a tutti,
ho smesso da un pò di scrivere sul forum per tentare di capire cosa volevo e cosa fare di tutta questa storia,se lasciarmi tutto alle spalle o dimenticare e andare avanti.
Ho vissuto con lei il primo mese nella mia nuova casa e date le ferie abbiamo passato molto tempo insieme. 
Ma se da un lato,ho cercato di vivere bene,dall'altro vedevo e vivevo sempre come ultima qualsiasi cosa si faceva assieme. Mi sono reso conto di come si può rendere felice una persona,non creando liti inutili,dicendo una parola di meno...ma nonostante questi miei sforzi dall'altro lato ho visto lei che non ha capito,conoscendomi,della possibilità enorme di recuperare. Ho visto i suoi occhi diversi,atteggiamenti non di una persona innamorata. Credo di averlo capito perchè quando non lo ero io,i miei di atteggiamenti....erano molto simili...mi sono sentito rifiutato. Poi lei è tornata da i suoi,ci siamo salutati ma nelle telefonate successive ho tentato di dirle quello che avevo provato ma dall'altro lato c'era solo una persona incazzata e rancorosa. Mi ha ripetuto ancora una volta che è pentita sul serio,che sta male...e che sono un cieco,bugiardo e cattivo.
Mi dice che non vuole tornare ad essere uno zerbino ma so come mi sono comportato e lei sa che non cerco assolutamente questo.
Sto cominciando a non chiamarla più,a togliermela dalla testa,perchè ho paura di sentire un ulteriore verità...cioè che non mi ama.
Se mi ha tradito è perchè non era felice ed io forse non sono la persona giusta. Ho provato scacciando dalla testa le immagini di lei con un altr....anche con notevole successo ma l'incompatibilità che è venuta fuori è più dolorosa di un tradimento.
Secondo lei è tutto il contrario...ha fatto tutto quello che poteva fare...ma secondo me non era col cuore...ma solo la sua testa che le diceva che non poteva rinunciare alla vita con me.
Ci stiamo avvicinando al finale...perchè qualche messaggio ancora ce lo scambiamo ma,sono stanco di sentirmi in colpa della sua infelicità. E in realtà...lo sono anche io...


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho smesso da un pò di scrivere sul forum per tentare di capire cosa volevo e cosa fare di tutta questa storia,se lasciarmi tutto alle spalle o dimenticare e andare avanti.
> Ho vissuto con lei il primo mese nella mia nuova casa e date le ferie abbiamo passato molto tempo insieme.
> Ma se da un lato,ho cercato di vivere bene,dall'altro vedevo e vivevo sempre come ultima qualsiasi cosa si faceva assieme. Mi sono reso conto di come si può rendere felice una persona,non creando liti inutili,dicendo una parola di meno...ma nonostante questi miei sforzi dall'altro lato ho visto lei che non ha capito,conoscendomi,della possibilità enorme di recuperare. Ho visto i suoi occhi diversi,atteggiamenti non di una persona innamorata. Credo di averlo capito perchè quando non lo ero io,i miei di atteggiamenti....erano molto simili...mi sono sentito rifiutato. Poi lei è tornata da i suoi,ci siamo salutati ma nelle telefonate successive ho tentato di dirle quello che avevo provato ma dall'altro lato c'era solo una persona incazzata e rancorosa. Mi ha ripetuto ancora una volta che è pentita sul serio,che sta male...e che sono un cieco,bugiardo e cattivo.
> ...


Leggere del dolore altrui fa sempre sentire almeno un pò di empatia e solidarietà... mi spiace che voi siate infelici, tuttavia da quello che ho letto è la cosa migliore per entrambi.
Passerà, troverete persone più adatte a voi, con cui avere una storia più equilibrata e felice.


----------



## Giuma (1 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho smesso da un pò di scrivere sul forum per tentare di capire cosa volevo e cosa fare di tutta questa storia,se lasciarmi tutto alle spalle o dimenticare e andare avanti.
> Ho vissuto con lei il primo mese nella mia nuova casa e date le ferie abbiamo passato molto tempo insieme.
> Ma se da un lato,ho cercato di vivere bene,dall'altro vedevo e vivevo sempre come ultima qualsiasi cosa si faceva assieme. Mi sono reso conto di come si può rendere felice una persona,non creando liti inutili,dicendo una parola di meno...ma nonostante questi miei sforzi dall'altro lato ho visto lei che non ha capito,conoscendomi,della possibilità enorme di recuperare. Ho visto i suoi occhi diversi,atteggiamenti non di una persona innamorata. Credo di averlo capito perchè quando non lo ero io,i miei di atteggiamenti....erano molto simili...mi sono sentito rifiutato. Poi lei è tornata da i suoi,ci siamo salutati ma nelle telefonate successive ho tentato di dirle quello che avevo provato ma dall'altro lato c'era solo una persona incazzata e rancorosa. Mi ha ripetuto ancora una volta che è pentita sul serio,che sta male...e che sono un cieco,bugiardo e cattivo.
> ...


ciao ,
io ti inviterei a riflettere su questa frase che ho evidenziato...
io ho paura di sentirmi dire di non essere amata se amo chi me lo sta dicendo.
Perciò ti chiedo se sicuro di non provare più amore , di volere veramente togliertela dalla testa ?


----------



## Lacie (6 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ciao ,
> io ti inviterei a riflettere su questa frase che ho evidenziato...
> io ho paura di sentirmi dire di non essere amata se amo chi me lo sta dicendo.
> Perciò ti chiedo se sicuro di non provare più amore , di volere veramente togliertela dalla testa ?


 
Non so più cosa provo,affetto...amore,delusione...
E' un qualcosa a cui non riesco a dare un senso...dall'ultima volta che ho scritto non sono riuscito ad allontanarla...mi ripete in diversi momenti della giornata che mi ama...del maledetto giorno che ha commesso l'errore e da parte mia trascorro i momenti che sto con lei solo per fare sesso o per non stare da solo....avrei tanto voluto "mettere la testa a posto" e dedicarmi soltanto a lei prima di conoscere il suo errore ma è proprio quest'ultimo (il caso ha voluto ha così...) che questo non accadesse. Dopo tanto tempo in cui mi sono comportato come una merda volevo darle quello che le è mancato ma incredibilmente ora per cause di forza maggiore sembra non potrà mai accadere al 100%.
In qualche post precedente ho raccontato che mi sono comportato in modo da farla sentire importante per poi lasciarla in maniera vendicativa...c'ho provato ma un pò per debolezza....un pò per sua tenacia non sono riuscito. Vivo alla giornata,vivo e penso da single...se dovessi conoscere una ragazza che mi interessa sul serio...non ci penserò 2 volte a lasciarmela scappare e mollare tutto soprattutto per voltare pagina.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Non so più cosa provo,affetto...amore,delusione...
> E' un qualcosa a cui non riesco a dare un senso...dall'ultima volta che ho scritto non sono riuscito ad allontanarla...mi ripete in diversi momenti della giornata che mi ama...del maledetto giorno che ha commesso l'errore e da parte mia trascorro i momenti che sto con lei solo per fare sesso o per non stare da solo....avrei tanto voluto "mettere la testa a posto" e dedicarmi soltanto a lei prima di conoscere il suo errore ma è proprio quest'ultimo (il caso ha voluto ha così...) che questo non accadesse. Dopo tanto tempo in cui mi sono comportato come una merda volevo darle quello che le è mancato ma incredibilmente ora per cause di forza maggiore sembra non potrà mai accadere al 100%.
> In qualche post precedente ho raccontato che mi sono comportato in modo da farla sentire importante per poi lasciarla in maniera vendicativa...c'ho provato ma un pò per debolezza....un pò per sua tenacia non sono riuscito. Vivo alla giornata,vivo e *penso da single*...*se dovessi conoscere una ragazza che mi interessa sul serio...non ci penserò 2 volte a lasciarmela scappare e mollare tutto* soprattutto per voltare pagina.


complimenti vivissimi 

io ti auguro che la ragazza che incontrerai sia in tutto e per tutto simile a te


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Non so più cosa provo,affetto...amore,delusione...
> E' un qualcosa a cui non riesco a dare un senso...dall'ultima volta che ho scritto non sono riuscito ad allontanarla...mi ripete in diversi momenti della giornata che mi ama...del maledetto giorno che ha commesso l'errore e da parte mia trascorro i momenti che sto con lei solo per fare sesso o per non stare da solo....avrei tanto voluto "mettere la testa a posto" e dedicarmi soltanto a lei prima di conoscere il suo errore ma è proprio quest'ultimo (il caso ha voluto ha così...) che questo non accadesse. Dopo tanto tempo in cui mi sono comportato come una merda volevo darle quello che le è mancato ma incredibilmente ora per cause di forza maggiore sembra non potrà mai accadere al 100%.
> In qualche post precedente ho raccontato che mi sono comportato in modo da farla sentire importante per poi lasciarla in maniera vendicativa...c'ho provato ma un pò per debolezza....un pò per sua tenacia non sono riuscito. Vivo alla giornata,*vivo e penso da single*...se dovessi conoscere una ragazza che mi interessa sul serio...non ci penserò 2 volte a lasciarmela scappare e mollare tutto soprattutto per voltare pagina.


ecco, allora tira fuori le palle e lasciala
ce la puoi fare
lasciale, sarà meglio per tutti e due
avete tempo per ricominciare a vivere una vita normale ed eventualmente avere una storia normale con altre persone


----------



## Amoremio (6 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ecco, allora tira fuori le palle e lasciala
> ce la puoi fare
> lasciale, sarà meglio per tutti e due
> avete tempo per ricominciare a vivere una vita normale ed eventualmente avere una storia normale con altre persone


gli s'è detto 

ma a lui fa più comodo così


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Non so più cosa provo,affetto...*amore*,delusione...
> E' un qualcosa a cui non riesco a dare un senso...dall'ultima volta che ho scritto non sono riuscito ad allontanarla...mi ripete in diversi momenti della giornata che mi ama...del maledetto giorno che ha commesso l'errore e da parte mia trascorro i momenti che sto con lei solo per fare sesso o per non stare da solo....avrei tanto voluto "mettere la testa a posto" e dedicarmi soltanto a lei prima di conoscere il suo errore ma è proprio quest'ultimo (il caso ha voluto ha così...) che questo non accadesse. Dopo tanto tempo in cui mi sono comportato come una merda volevo darle quello che le è mancato ma incredibilmente ora per cause di forza maggiore sembra non potrà mai accadere al 100%.
> In qualche post precedente ho raccontato che mi sono comportato in modo da farla sentire importante per poi lasciarla in maniera vendicativa...c'ho provato ma un pò per debolezza....un pò per sua tenacia non sono riuscito. Vivo alla giornata,*vivo e penso da single.*..se dovessi conoscere una ragazza che mi interessa sul serio...non ci penserò 2 volte a lasciarmela scappare e mollare tutto soprattutto per voltare pagina.



Amore non credo proprio, visto cosa pensi di fare.

Stai continuando a comportarti come prima, solo meno "platealmente".
Continui a pensare a lei come tua proprietà di cui puoi fare ciò che credi, tenerla o lasciarla, e la delusione che provi, il preteso amore spezzato, sembra derivare solo dal fatto che ti ha fatto vedere come non l'avevi in pugno.

Mi spiace parlare in questo modo duro, ma non ti rendi conto che non hai fatto neppure un passo per capire la persona che sei e per capire quello che vuoi e che puoi dare. 
Vivi e pensi da single... non hai attuato la tua vendetta per debolezza e per la sua tenacia... aspetti di conoscere una ragazza* che ti interessi sul serio*... 

Perchè aspettare? Per il sesso?

Finisci questa parte della tua vita, chiudi e ricomincia.


----------



## Lacie (6 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Amore non credo proprio, visto cosa pensi di fare.
> 
> Stai continuando a comportarti come prima, solo meno "platealmente".
> Continui a pensare a lei come tua proprietà di cui puoi fare ciò che credi, tenerla o lasciarla, e la delusione che provi, il preteso amore spezzato, sembra derivare solo dal fatto che ti ha fatto vedere come non l'avevi in pugno.
> ...


 


Grazie a voi,ho pensato e ripensato...c'ho provato a non farmi trovare...ma non conoscete lei....sta facendo di tutto per recuperare,mi aspetta dietro la porta di casa...mi parla,m'implora...piange ed io che cmq sono affezionato la lascio entrare.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Grazie a voi,ho pensato e ripensato...c'ho provato a non farmi trovare...ma non conoscete lei....sta facendo di tutto per recuperare,mi aspetta dietro la porta di casa...mi parla,m'implora...piange ed io che cmq sono affezionato la lascio entrare.



ma gliel'hai detto che "vivi e pensi da single"? Che se incontrassi un'altra ragazza non ci penseresti due volte ad andarci insieme? se vuole restare con te comunque allora è masochista ma comunque deve farsi curare perché un minimo di amor proprio bisognerebbe averlo, non bisognerebbe farsi trattare da zerbini


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Grazie a voi,ho pensato e ripensato...c'ho provato a non farmi trovare...ma non conoscete lei....sta facendo di tutto per recuperare,mi aspetta dietro la porta di casa...mi parla,m'implora...piange ed io che cmq sono affezionato la lascio entrare.


Ok.
Lasciala entrare e dille "cara, non ti amo, stare con te è comodo, tanto che pensavo di laciarti per farti soffrire e non ci sono riuscito. Credo che se incontrassi una ragazza che mi interessa non ci penserei due volte a stare con lei. Ma appunto, non riesco a lasciarti. Che vuoi fare?"

A 'sto punto, se non ti lascia lei, vuol dire che se lo merita e hai la mia benedizione.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma gliel'hai detto che "vivi e pensi da single"? Che se incontrassi un'altra ragazza non ci penseresti due volte ad andarci insieme? se vuole restare con te comunque allora è masochista ma comunque deve farsi curare perché un minimo di amor proprio bisognerebbe averlo, non bisognerebbe farsi trattare da zerbini


Abbiamo detto in pratica le stesse cose!  Contemporaneamente


----------



## Lacie (6 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ok.
> Lasciala entrare e dille "cara, non ti amo, stare con te è comodo, tanto che pensavo di laciarti per farti soffrire e non ci sono riuscito. Credo che se incontrassi una ragazza che mi interessa non ci penserei due volte a stare con lei. Ma appunto, non riesco a lasciarti. Che vuoi fare?"
> 
> A 'sto punto, se non ti lascia lei, vuol dire che se lo merita e hai la mia benedizione.


 

Leggevo in un altra discussione...che le occassioni nella vita difficilmente si ripresentano 2 volte...e l'unica spiegazione è che con tutte forze cerca disperatamente di non perdere tutto,anche se mi vede non felice al 100%...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Leggevo in un altra discussione...che le occassioni nella vita difficilmente si ripresentano 2 volte...e l'unica spiegazione è che con tutte forze cerca disperatamente di non perdere tutto,anche se mi vede non felice al 100%...



confermo: occasioni di rapporti di questo tipo difficilmente accadono 2 volte (bisognerebbe proprio essere sfigati!)

A me una è bastata!

Le occasioni successive non possono che essere migliori (si spera, anche se ovviamente dipende dalla buona volontà e da come si imposta il rapporto. Magari se troverai una ragazza che ami veramente non la tratterai così fin dal principio)


----------



## Lacie (6 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> confermo: occasioni di rapporti di questo tipo difficilmente accadono 2 volte (bisognerebbe proprio essere sfigati!)
> 
> A me una è bastata!
> 
> Le occasioni successive non possono che essere migliori (si spera, anche se ovviamente dipende dalla buona volontà e da come si imposta il rapporto. Magari se troverai una ragazza che ami veramente non la tratterai così fin dal principio)


 
Certo mi mangio le mani....sembra che tutta la merda che le ho buttato addosso....mi sia ritornata indietro raddoppiata. Ma non posso prendermi tutta la colpa,perchè anche lei non credeva alla nostra storia e adesso la sua poca fiducia le si ritorcerà contro.


----------



## Angel (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Certo mi mangio le mani....sembra che tutta la merda che le ho buttato addosso....mi sia ritornata indietro raddoppiata. Ma non posso prendermi tutta la colpa,perchè anche lei non credeva alla nostra storia e adesso la sua poca fiducia le si ritorcerà contro.


Ok ma non devi essere tu il suo boia....se almeno hai un pò di coscienza


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Certo mi mangio le mani....sembra che tutta la merda che le ho buttato addosso....mi sia ritornata indietro raddoppiata. Ma non posso prendermi tutta la colpa,perchè anche lei non credeva alla nostra storia e adesso la sua poca fiducia le si ritorcerà contro.




ma sbaglio o tu l'hai tradita e ritradita varie volte? l'hai trattata come una merda per un sacco di tempo? le hai messo le mani addosso e le hai fatto male? e poi ti sei svegliato solo perché hai saputo che anche lei ti ha tradito e SOLO ALLORA hai scoperto tutto l'amore che provi per lei.... Il tuo è solo orgoglio ferito. Non è amore. Come puoi rinfacciarle di averti tradito quando anche tu l'hai fatto? Perché non sei onesto e non dici le cose come stanno?


----------



## Lacie (6 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Ok ma non devi essere tu il suo boia....se almeno hai un pò di coscienza


 
Non lo sarei io in ogni caso. E' lei che ha commesso "l'errore" e lei che pagherà per questo. E' da vedere poi quanto...probabile che le basterebbe anche solo 1 settimana. Io da quando ho scoperto tutto ho potuto ripredermi capendo che così doveva andare...e che un altra oppurtunità la potrei avere anch'io. Chissà quando, chissà con chi...
Per ora, fingo una felicità che forse provava anche lei...dato il tradimento...fino a quando non mi stancherò. Lei....è pazza per me....lo vedo,lo sento.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Non lo sarei io in ogni caso. E' lei che ha commesso "l'errore" e lei che pagherà per questo. E' da vedere poi quanto...probabile che le basterebbe anche solo 1 settimana. Io da quando ho scoperto tutto ho potuto ripredermi capendo che così doveva andare...e che un altra oppurtunità la potrei avere anch'io. Chissà quando, chissà con chi...
> Per ora, fingo una felicità che forse provava anche lei...dato il tradimento...fino a quando non mi stancherò. Lei....è pazza per me....lo vedo,lo sento.


inqualificabile

e ti disapprovo


----------



## Angel (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Non lo sarei io in ogni caso. E' lei che ha commesso "l'errore" e lei che pagherà per questo. E' da vedere poi quanto...probabile che le basterebbe anche solo 1 settimana. Io da quando ho scoperto tutto ho potuto ripredermi capendo che così doveva andare...e che un altra oppurtunità la potrei avere anch'io. Chissà quando, chissà con chi...
> *Per ora, fingo una felicità che forse provava anche lei...dato il tradimento...fino a quando non mi stancherò. Lei....è pazza per me....lo vedo,lo sento.*


E non stai facendo il boia???...non stai cercando la vendetta???....quello che stai facendo è assai infimo , secondo me la stai facendo troppo lunga rischi che il tutto ti si ritorca e di brutto :nuke:


----------



## Lacie (6 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma sbaglio o tu l'hai tradita e ritradita varie volte? l'hai trattata come una merda per un sacco di tempo? le hai messo le mani addosso e le hai fatto male? e poi ti sei svegliato solo perché hai saputo che anche lei ti ha tradito e SOLO ALLORA hai scoperto tutto l'amore che provi per lei.... Il tuo è solo orgoglio ferito. Non è amore. Come puoi rinfacciarle di averti tradito quando anche tu l'hai fatto? Perché non sei onesto e non dici le cose come stanno?


 
E' vero...il mio più che altro è un orgoglio ferito più che un amore spezzato. Per questo ti dicevo che la merda...mi è tornata indietro ma è così tanta da soffocare...per quello che è il mio carattere. 
Ma per come la vedo io,il tradimento maschile è diverso da quello femminile...anche se successo 1 volta....non posso etichettarlo come un rapporto occasionale ma come un inizio di una storia...o come una storia avviata....ma che è finita solo perchè ho scoperto tutto.


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> E' vero...il mio più che altro è un orgoglio ferito più che un amore spezzato. Per questo ti dicevo che la merda...mi è tornata indietro ma è così tanta da soffocare...per quello che è il mio carattere.
> * Ma per come la vedo io,il tradimento maschile è diverso da quello femminile..*.anche se successo 1 volta....non posso etichettarlo come un rapporto occasionale ma come un inizio di una storia...o come una storia avviata....ma che è finita solo perchè ho scoperto tutto.


ossignur!!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Non lo sarei io in ogni caso. E' lei che ha commesso "l'errore" e lei che pagherà per questo. E' da vedere poi quanto...probabile che le basterebbe anche solo 1 settimana. Io da quando ho scoperto tutto ho potuto ripredermi capendo che così doveva andare...e che un altra oppurtunità la potrei avere anch'io. Chissà quando, chissà con chi...
> Per ora, fingo una felicità che forse provava anche lei...dato il tradimento...fino a quando non mi stancherò. Lei....è pazza per me....lo vedo,lo sento.



Ci provo in un altro modo, poi però lascio perdere 

In realtà a lei non gliene importa di te, ti ha tradito perchè non ti ama ma le secca ammettere che è finita, anche lei per suo tornaconto personale, perchè non sa come cambierà la sua vita e ha paura dell'ignoto.
Non è pazza di te, non è tua e te l'ha dimostrato, aspetta che le cose si rilassino e tornerà a tradirti. 
Peggio di prima, e più attenta a non farsi scoprire, così sarà anche peggio.

Ora che sai che lei la pensa così, mollala subito prima che ti umili di nuovo.

Insomma, prendila da una parte o dall'altra, ma smettetela di farvi del male.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> E' vero...il mio più che altro è un orgoglio ferito più che un amore spezzato. Per questo ti dicevo che la merda...mi è tornata indietro ma è così tanta da soffocare...per quello che è il mio carattere.
> Ma per come la vedo io,il tradimento maschile è diverso da quello femminile...anche se successo 1 volta....non posso etichettarlo come un rapporto occasionale ma come un inizio di una storia...o come una storia avviata....ma che è finita solo perchè ho scoperto tutto.



Quoto Abigail: ossignur!


e quoto Amoremio: inqualificabile


e ti ho disapprovato anch'io


----------



## Lacie (6 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Quoto Abigail: ossignur!
> 
> 
> e quoto Amoremio: inqualificabile
> ...


 


Hai ragione...parlo in una maniera in cui le intenzioni sono queste ma non riesco a vedere quando potranno accadere.
Il rischio che mi possa ritorcere ancora una volta tutto contro non essendo onesto può esserci....e questa situazione "dovrebbe" essere da lezione.
Quello che vedo...è che ciò che dico non porterà a niente,che non riuscirò ad attuare il mio "piano"...e che mi sto facendo così tante seghe mentali ,che alla fine non lascerò proprio nessuno....perchè così è più comodo. Quindi tirando le somme....che sono un coglione...che ora lo penso...ma che più in là avrò la dimostrazione.
Pensate che se lei non mi avesse più voluto ,avrebbe continuato a cercarmi...a fare sesso,a vivere con me...?
Visto che non ha paura dell'ignoto,sa che oltre me c'è altro...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Hai ragione...parlo in una maniera in cui le intenzioni sono queste ma non riesco a vedere quando potranno accadere.
> Il rischio che mi possa ritorcere ancora una volta tutto contro non essendo onesto può esserci....e questa situazione "dovrebbe" essere da lezione.
> Quello che vedo...è che ciò che dico non porterà a niente,che non riuscirò ad attuare il mio "piano"...e che mi sto facendo così tante seghe mentali ,che alla fine non lascerò proprio nessuno....perchè così è più comodo. Quindi tirando le somme....che sono un coglione...che ora lo penso...ma che più in là avrò la dimostrazione.
> *Pensate che se lei non mi avesse più voluto ,avrebbe continuato a cercarmi...a fare sesso,a vivere con me...?*
> Visto che non ha paura dell'ignoto,sa che oltre me c'è altro...



Tu continui a farci sesso e a stare con lei, e in realtà non la vuoi, e aspetti solo una comoda sostituta.
Perchè lei non dovrebbe esserne "capace"?

Ma il problema non è questo. Se non capisci qual'è, mi spiace, ma ci dovrai riflettere ancora parecchio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Hai ragione...parlo in una maniera in cui le intenzioni sono queste ma non riesco a vedere quando potranno accadere.
> Il rischio che mi possa ritorcere ancora una volta tutto contro non essendo onesto può esserci....e questa situazione "dovrebbe" essere da lezione.
> Quello che vedo...è che ciò che dico non porterà a niente,che non riuscirò ad attuare il mio "piano"...e che mi sto facendo così tante seghe mentali ,che alla fine non lascerò proprio nessuno....perchè così è più comodo. Quindi tirando le somme....che sono un coglione...che ora lo penso...ma che più in là avrò la dimostrazione.
> Pensate che se lei non mi avesse più voluto ,avrebbe continuato a cercarmi...a fare sesso,a vivere con me...?
> Visto che non ha paura dell'ignoto,sa che oltre me c'è altro...



ma al di là di quello che vuole lei..... tu che cosa vuoi? visto che dici che "vivi e pensi da single"..... perché continui a stare con lei? perché lei *non si fa lasciare*? guarda che il modo lo trovi. Fatti vedere con un'altra e vedrai che ti manda a cagare lei


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma al di là di quello che vuole lei..... tu che cosa vuoi? visto che dici che "vivi e pensi da single"..... perché continui a stare con lei? perché lei *non si fa lasciare*? guarda che il modo lo trovi. *Fatti vedere con un'altra e vedrai che ti manda a cagare lei*


:up:


----------



## brugola (6 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma al di là di quello che vuole lei..... tu che cosa vuoi? visto che dici che "vivi e pensi da single"..... perché continui a stare con lei? perché lei *non si fa lasciare*? guarda che il modo lo trovi*. Fatti vedere con un'altra e vedrai che ti manda a cagare lei*


 
quoto con ardore :up:


----------



## Fabry (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> E' vero...il mio più che altro è un orgoglio ferito più che un amore spezzato. Per questo ti dicevo che la merda...mi è tornata indietro ma è così tanta da soffocare...per quello che è il mio carattere.
> Ma per come la vedo io,il tradimento maschile è diverso da quello femminile...anche se successo 1 volta....non posso etichettarlo come un rapporto occasionale ma come un inizio di una storia...o come una storia avviata....ma che è finita solo perchè ho scoperto tutto.





Senza parole......:unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie è diventato blu

vuol dire che è andato sotto zero?


----------



## Papero (6 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Lacie è diventato blu
> 
> vuol dire che è andato sotto zero?



C'era da aspettarselo! Uno che scrive _"Ma per come la vedo io,il tradimento maschile è diverso da quello femminile..." _secondo me se lo merita di andare sotto zero

:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> E' vero...il mio più che altro è un orgoglio ferito più che un amore spezzato. Per questo ti dicevo che la merda...mi è tornata indietro ma è così tanta da soffocare...per quello che è il mio carattere.
> Ma per come la vedo io,il tradimento maschile è diverso da quello femminile...anche se successo 1 volta....non posso etichettarlo come un rapporto occasionale ma come un inizio di una storia...o come una storia avviata....ma che è finita solo perchè ho scoperto tutto.


che cagata bestiale hai detto non hai idea, ti sei autoassolto come tutti i traditori ed hai colpevolizzato lei di un comportamento che tu hai tenuto più e più volte! ma vergognati dai. Io non ti darò una disapprovazione nel forum, te lo scrivo qui davanti a tutti, vergognati ragazzino maschilista del cavolo, temi forse il confronto tra te e l'altro per dire queste boiate???


----------



## Giuma (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Non so più cosa provo,affetto...amore,delusione...
> E' un qualcosa a cui non riesco a dare un senso...dall'ultima volta che ho scritto non sono riuscito ad allontanarla...mi ripete in diversi momenti della giornata che mi ama...del maledetto giorno che ha commesso l'errore e da parte mia trascorro i momenti che sto con lei solo per fare sesso o per non stare da solo....avrei tanto voluto "mettere la testa a posto" e dedicarmi soltanto a lei prima di conoscere il suo errore ma è proprio quest'ultimo (il caso ha voluto ha così...) che questo non accadesse. Dopo tanto tempo in cui mi sono comportato come una merda volevo darle quello che le è mancato ma incredibilmente ora per cause di forza maggiore sembra non potrà mai accadere al 100%.
> In qualche post precedente ho raccontato che mi sono comportato in modo da farla sentire importante per poi lasciarla in maniera vendicativa...c'ho provato ma un pò per debolezza....un pò per sua tenacia non sono riuscito. Vivo alla giornata,vivo e penso da single...se dovessi conoscere una ragazza che mi interessa sul serio...non ci penserò 2 volte a lasciarmela scappare e mollare tutto soprattutto per voltare pagina.


se ti posso dare un consiglio, dopo aver letto le tue parole qui sopra , lascia questa ragazza .
Io sono stata tradita e non ho mai tradito però credo che l'errore che ha fatto la tua ragazza sia stato dovuto anche come conseguenza al tuo comportamento . 
se adesso continua a ripetere che ti ama io penso che sia vero , se non ti amasse probabilmente continuerebbe e stare con te e a tradirti ...
La cosa più brutta che stai facendo è di usarla per i tuoi comodi.
Se nella tua mente pensi già da single allora perchè vivere questa farsa???
Se lei la pensasse come te? che se trova uno meglio ti liquida in mezzo secondo??
come la penseresti?? 
Fai un favore a te e allo stesso tempo a lei , lasciala libera .


----------



## Giuma (6 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Non lo sarei io in ogni caso. E' lei che ha commesso "l'errore" e *lei che pagherà* per questo. E' da vedere poi quanto...probabile che le basterebbe anche solo 1 settimana. Io da quando ho scoperto tutto ho potuto ripredermi capendo che così doveva andare...e che un altra oppurtunità la potrei avere anch'io. Chissà quando, chissà con chi...
> Per ora, fingo una felicità che forse provava anche lei...dato il tradimento...fino a quando non mi stancherò. Lei....è pazza per me....lo vedo,lo sento.


mi sta uscendo il fumo dalle orecchie!
no non esiste !! tu ne hai fatte di tutte i colori ! o ti rimangi le tue parole !!
scusa qual'è stato il tuo prezzo da pagare???!!!
niente perchè tu giustamente sei un'uomo vero??
e lei è il tuo zerbino , che per una volta a fatto un errore e adesso deve pagarla come se ti avesse tradito per anni!!
no non ci siamo !non ci siamo proprio ! tu non sei innamorato , sei solo possessivo !


----------



## Giuma (6 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> che cagata bestiale hai detto non hai idea, ti sei autoassolto come tutti i traditori ed hai colpevolizzato lei di un comportamento che tu hai tenuto più e più volte! ma vergognati dai. Io non ti darò una disapprovazione nel forum, te lo scrivo qui davanti a tutti, vergognati ragazzino maschilista del cavolo, temi forse il confronto tra te e l'altro per dire queste boiate???


:up::up::up::up::up: quoto !!!


----------



## Grande82 (6 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> se ti posso dare un consiglio, dopo aver letto le tue parole qui sopra , lascia questa ragazza .
> Io sono stata tradita e non ho mai tradito però credo che l'errore che ha fatto la tua ragazza sia stato dovuto anche come conseguenza al tuo comportamento .
> se adesso continua a ripetere che ti ama io penso che sia vero , se non ti amasse probabilmente continuerebbe e stare con te e a tradirti ...
> La cosa più brutta che stai facendo è di usarla per i tuoi comodi.
> ...


 non ce le ha le palle di lasciarla e stare da solo.
è solo l'ennesimo ragazzino viziato.


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma al di là di quello che vuole lei..... tu che cosa vuoi? visto che dici che "vivi e pensi da single"..... perché continui a stare con lei? perché lei *non si fa lasciare*? guarda che il modo lo trovi. Fatti vedere con un'altra e vedrai che ti manda a cagare lei


 E aggiungo.... che sei tu che non vuoi farti lasciare!!! Mi pare palese la cosa!


----------



## Lacie (19 Settembre 2010)

Rieccomi a voi....sembra che i tempi migliori siano arrivati 
Come al solito riflettevo sulle solite questioni...e cioè che il tradimento o tradire avviene perchè ti si presenta l'occasione....come dire,l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro e non esistono errori,problemi...quest'ultimi influenzano soltanto l'inizio del tradimento. Cioè, che se c'è crisi il tradimento può avvenire in poco tempo...altrimenti in poco più. Da traditore,so cosa vuol dire...
Qualche giorno fa ho tentanto di farmi raccontare altri dettagli riguardo la sera dela fattaccio...piangeva,gridava,disperata...come se la stessi torturando...perchè vuole cancellare quello che ha fatto...ma non si vuole prendere le sue responsabilità...vuole che la cosa sia dimenticata...identificata come un errore...che è cambiata...
Ah...che è cambiata,quindi prima dell'"errore"....era un altra persona e sarebbe successo prima o poi?
Mi ha tradito perchè la testa era altrove...ahhh....ed io che pensavo a male....è colpa della testa....vabbè...
Se non era convinta di amarmi ,perchè uscire clandestinamente con una persona? Tral'altro...con uno che frequentava più o meno gli stessi posti,amici in comune...e quindi alte probabilità di essere scoperta...
Litighiamo,facciamo sesso,non ci dividiamo...passiamo da momenti di serenità ad altri di tristezza acuta.
Sono convinto che era innamorata...che non mi voleva più...semplicemente perchè proprio in quel periodo io ero presente come non mai,ma non lo vuole ammettere....anche se lei non fa sesso se non *ama...è successo solo quella volta...mmmm.
Ma può un essere umano passare da un amore nuovo,ad un amore vecchio nella velocità di pochi giorni?*
Lei dice di essere convintissima al 100%...di volere me....di un futuro con me...che non è mai stata convinta come ora,che vuoi o non vuoi le mi appartiene,è parte di me...ma stento a crederle.
E allora...hai avuto la necessità di schiarirti le idee...cadendo tra le braccia di un altro? Lei aveva chiesto del tempo a lui,per mettere a posto nel migliore dei modi la situazione con me...ma lui non gli ha creduto...e quindi per non perdere tutto redendosene conto col passare del tempo con me...sta continuando nonostante le numerosi liti.
La vedo stanca,che non la regge più come anche io...serve una svolta.
Vuole felicità...insieme poche volte lo siamo stati. Mi prega di andare avanti...di perdonare....ma se stai con me...non puoi andare con un altro,anche se hai conosciuto il peggio di me ed per questo che l'amavo. Ormai non ci sono più i valori di un tempo...ora al posto della fedeltà...c'è il perdono.


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Rieccomi a voi....sembra che i tempi migliori siano arrivati
> Come al solito riflettevo sulle solite questioni...e cioè che il tradimento o tradire avviene perchè ti si presenta l'occasione....come dire,l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro e non esistono errori,problemi...quest'ultimi influenzano soltanto l'inizio del tradimento. Cioè, che se c'è crisi il tradimento può avvenire in poco tempo...altrimenti in poco più. Da traditore,so cosa vuol dire...
> Qualche giorno fa ho tentanto di farmi raccontare altri dettagli riguardo la sera dela fattaccio...piangeva,gridava,disperata...come se la stessi torturando...perchè vuole cancellare quello che ha fatto...ma non si vuole prendere le sue responsabilità...vuole che la cosa sia dimenticata...identificata come un errore...che è cambiata...
> Ah...che è cambiata,quindi prima dell'"errore"....era un altra persona e sarebbe successo prima o poi?
> ...


tu deliri
dici cose oggettivamente disgustose e altre che lo diventano in bocca a te


----------



## Lacie (21 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu deliri
> dici cose oggettivamente disgustose e altre che lo diventano in bocca a te


 

Ti ringrazio...


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio...



E' normale che qualcuno si stufi e risponda con toni che in genere non gli sono propri.

Non commento il tuo ultimo post, perchè è identico, in quello che esprime, a tanti altri.
Ti offro, se vuoi, una riflessione.
Hai mai pensato a quel che ti è stato scritto qua dentro?
Hai mai riflettuto sul tuo modo di considerarla? Di come già rifletti alla possibilità di lasciarla qualora arrivasse un rimpiazzo soddisfacente?

Rileggi tutto il thread, provaci. Penso che una lettura non superficiale, se pure ti darà irritazione, possa farti bene, infine.


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E' normale che qualcuno si stufi e risponda con toni che in genere non gli sono propri.
> 
> Non commento il tuo ultimo post, perchè è identico, in quello che esprime, a tanti altri.
> Ti offro, se vuoi, una riflessione.
> ...



:up:


In toto!​


----------



## Daniele (21 Settembre 2010)

Lacie, in un certo senso mi ricordi un tizio che chiamava la sua ragazza "la mia f**a" ovviamente sai bene cosa ho evitato di scrivere. Lui la chiamava così per la sua funziona (triste alquanto) di sfogo per il suo amico pelato dei piani di sotto! Ovviamente se ne fotteva di lei in altri casi, era solo presentre quando l'amico inferiore ne aveva bisogno e se  si trovava un altra stupida all'occorenza per rendere in quel frangete l'amichetto felice usava quella visto che il "nuovo" rendeva sempre più felice l'amichetto. Solo che sai, bisogna pur tenersi buona uno per uno sfogo costante, no? E quindi lui si teneva quella.
Quella ragazza è cresciuta e quando ha capito di essere tristemente per lui un mero oggetto del suo sfogo se ne è andata via mandandolo a quel paese, non lo ha tradito, ma la tua è assai più fessacchiotta, lei provava qualcosa per te (ma dico io, come si fa a provare qualcosa per una persona  che ti usa???) e quindi non ti ha lasciato mandandoti a quel paese  ma è cascata nelle braccia di un altro "sfogatore" di turno. Tu sai bene che in passato ti sarai anche sfogato con donzelle occupate, no? Era facile quando erano trattate da schifo dal fidanzato no? Ecco adesso considera che tu lo sapevi ed hai fatto in modo che lei ti tradisse.
Credo che tu goda dell'essere stato tradito, per me tu godi dell'idea che pensi a lei come una stronza mentre prima eri tu lo stronzo, adesso godi che per l'unica voolta della tua vita ne uscirai a testa alta (almeno lo credi tu), ma con essa anche le corna svetteranno, le stesse che hai ripetutamente fatto a lei (e forse quelle erano anche il minimo rispetto ad altre cosette che le hai fatto!).
Continuo a pensare che tu sia un narcisista inacapace  di ascoltare leggendoti e permane che tu non abbia la Ferrari quindi lei prova davvero sentimenti per te!!!


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lacie, *in un certo senso mi ricordi un tizio che chiamava la sua ragazza "la mia f**a"* ovviamente sai bene cosa ho evitato di scrivere. Lui la chiamava così per la sua funziona (triste alquanto) di sfogo per il suo amico pelato dei piani di sotto! Ovviamente se ne fotteva di lei in altri casi, era solo presentre quando l'amico inferiore ne aveva bisogno e se  si trovava un altra stupida all'occorenza per rendere in quel frangete l'amichetto felice usava quella visto che il "nuovo" rendeva sempre più felice l'amichetto. Solo che sai, bisogna pur tenersi buona uno per uno sfogo costante, no? E quindi lui si teneva quella.
> Quella ragazza è cresciuta e quando ha capito di essere tristemente per lui un mero oggetto del suo sfogo se ne è andata via mandandolo a quel paese, non lo ha tradito, ma la tua è assai più fessacchiotta, lei provava qualcosa per te (ma dico io, come si fa a provare qualcosa per una persona  che ti usa???) e quindi non ti ha lasciato mandandoti a quel paese  ma è cascata nelle braccia di un altro "sfogatore" di turno. Tu sai bene che in passato ti sarai anche sfogato con donzelle occupate, no? Era facile quando erano trattate da schifo dal fidanzato no? Ecco adesso considera che tu lo sapevi ed hai fatto in modo che lei ti tradisse.
> Credo che tu goda dell'essere stato tradito, per me tu godi dell'idea che pensi a lei come una stronza mentre prima eri tu lo stronzo, adesso godi che per l'unica voolta della tua vita ne uscirai a testa alta (almeno lo credi tu), ma con essa anche le corna svetteranno, le stesse che hai ripetutamente fatto a lei (e forse quelle erano anche il minimo rispetto ad altre cosette che le hai fatto!).
> Continuo a pensare che tu sia un narcisista inacapace  di ascoltare leggendoti e permane che tu non abbia la Ferrari quindi lei prova davvero sentimenti per te!!!



Ma che bello esemplare, non c'e' che dire  .


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lacie, in un certo senso mi ricordi un tizio che chiamava la sua ragazza "la mia f**a" ovviamente sai bene cosa ho evitato di scrivere. Lui la chiamava così per la sua funziona (triste alquanto) di sfogo per il suo amico pelato dei piani di sotto! Ovviamente se ne fotteva di lei in altri casi, era solo presentre quando l'amico inferiore ne aveva bisogno e se  si trovava un altra stupida all'occorenza per rendere in quel frangete l'amichetto felice usava quella visto che il "nuovo" rendeva sempre più felice l'amichetto. Solo che sai, bisogna pur tenersi buona uno per uno sfogo costante, no? E quindi lui si teneva quella.
> Quella ragazza è cresciuta e quando ha capito di essere tristemente per lui un mero oggetto del suo sfogo se ne è andata via mandandolo a quel paese, non lo ha tradito, ma la tua è assai più fessacchiotta, lei provava qualcosa per te (ma dico io, come si fa a provare qualcosa per una persona  che ti usa???) e quindi non ti ha lasciato mandandoti a quel paese  ma è cascata nelle braccia di un altro "sfogatore" di turno. Tu sai bene che in passato ti sarai anche sfogato con donzelle occupate, no? Era facile quando erano trattate da schifo dal fidanzato no? Ecco adesso considera che tu lo sapevi ed hai fatto in modo che lei ti tradisse.
> *Credo che tu goda dell'essere stato tradito, per me tu godi dell'idea che pensi a lei come una stronza mentre prima eri tu lo stronzo*, adesso godi che per l'unica voolta della tua vita ne uscirai a testa alta (almeno lo credi tu), ma con essa anche le corna svetteranno, le stesse che hai ripetutamente fatto a lei (e forse quelle erano anche il minimo rispetto ad altre cosette che le hai fatto!).
> Continuo a pensare che tu sia un narcisista inacapace  di ascoltare leggendoti e permane che tu non abbia la Ferrari quindi lei prova davvero sentimenti per te!!!


Non ci avevo pensato, ma quaglia perfettamente.


----------



## Daniele (21 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma che bello esemplare, non c'e' che dire  .


Orribile vero? E pensa che per me Lacie potrebbe essere una di quelle persone che chiamano così la propria metà, se non in quel modo ci sono decine di modi dispregiativi che danno un valore basso delle persone :incazzato:.
Ma la speranza è che si possa cambiare, no?


----------



## Lacie (21 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Orribile vero? E pensa che per me Lacie potrebbe essere una di quelle persone che chiamano così la propria metà, se non in quel modo ci sono decine di modi dispregiativi che danno un valore basso delle persone :incazzato:.
> Ma la speranza è che si possa cambiare, no?


 
Carissimi,purtroppo sto ancora male...continuo a scrivere qui perchè ne sento il bisogno di dire quello che penso...in alcuni modi anche sbagliato perchè mi sento smarrito.
Non sono mai stato con una fidanzata,qualche volta si ho tradito...ma in maniera diversa. Sono lontani quei tempi...era passato poco tempo...non stavo bene a livello familiare...manipolato mentalmente dai problemi che non erano i miei...e ciò mi ha portato a perdere le basi per il mio futuro. Una vita un pò allo sbando. Come ho raccontato credevo di mettere la "testa a posto" con la casa nuova..ecc...ecc...
Mi sembrava un sogno...un pò fiabesco...che non potrò mai più riavere.
La realtà è che chissà quando riuscirò a dimenticare i rimorsi degli errori e ritrovare una serenità che non dipende totalmente dal cuore spezzato.
E' un tranquillità interiore che volevo raggiungere ma che forse è ancora lontana...
Un piccolo rifugio è stato questo forum....
Sai,la cosa è che purtroppo penso sempre lei con l'altro...non lo so gli altri uomini come ci riescono...ma ci sono altri anche che non ce la fanno.
E' un periodo altalenante...sembra stia giocando con lei...non so se può stare con me o no. Un giorno si sta bene...il giorno dopo le dico che non la voglio tra i piedi. Oggi l'ennesima volta...ma questa sarà l'ultima....voglio stare un pò da solo. Non mi sono preso ancora del tempo perchè non l'ho voluto prendere....ma credo sia necessario. Naturalmente...non sono stato capito....anzi...accusato di volerla finire,che non c'è più niente da fare. E pensare che poco prima le ho detto che non volevo trovarmi un altra per poi allontanarla...ma che volevo essere sicuro di andare avanti così per non fare e ricevere ancora del male...chi mi conosce in fondo sa che non sono così duro come potrebbe risultare all'apparenza...evidentemente lei non mi conosce sufficientemente..ha conosciuto molto di più il peggio. Come anche io ho potuto vedere quello che è capace di fare...vedermi in lacrime e dirmi..."io ti lascio"...quando aveva la farfalle nello stomaco per l'altro(solo che io non avevo ancora scoperto...).
Al giorno della scoperta....si è subito pentita...e ora vuole stare con me...
Ciao a tutti.


----------



## Lacie (21 Settembre 2010)

Non voglio sminuire i miei tradimenti...
Non voglio vederli in maniera diversa ma una cosa è certa...se un o tradisce con l'amico pelato....l'altra con la testa...che cmq...permettetela...è un pò diverso. (ora sarò bannato...  )
Non sapevo quello che volevo...ero incasinato...forse è un tradimento anche far finta di voler bene ad una persona ma in realtà fottersene altamente...


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Non voglio sminuire i miei tradimenti...
> Non voglio vederli in maniera diversa ma una cosa è certa...se un o tradisce con l'amico pelato....l'altra con la testa...che cmq...permettetela...è un pò diverso. (ora sarò bannato...  )
> Non sapevo quello che volevo...ero incasinato...*forse è un tradimento anche far finta di voler bene ad una persona ma in realtà fottersene altamente*...



Non commento la frase precedente, che è appunto incommentabile, ma al grassetto tolgo senz'altro il "forse".

E'  già un passo in avanti...


----------



## Lacie (21 Settembre 2010)

Ma la felicità "piena" si raggiunge col sesso? O si può ricercare facendo sesso?  Io che ho tradito...non l'ho riscontrato.


----------



## Daniele (21 Settembre 2010)

Ragazzo, finalmente si parla con te!!! Va bene, adesso non sai che fare e non sai che pesci pigliare, ti do un consiglio e prendilo come vuoi, ma ti direi di andare dalla tua ragazza e parlare con "il cuore in mano" cioè sincero e senza formalismi di durezza o di modo da tenere, ma raccontandogli come ti senti e gli alti e bassi che hai dal suo tradimento e di quel male ce ti ha fatto lasciandoti per le farfalle nello stomaco per poi riprenderti dopo.
Dille chiaro e tondo che se è te che vuole deve portare molta, ma davvero molta pazienza, perchè un tradimento non può essere mai cancellato ne dal traditore ne dal tradito e bisogna saperci convivere in ogni caso. Il traditore deve essere capace di non dire "ancora?" quando il tradito sta male, ma deve porgerli la spalla per consolarlo un poco e fargli capire e vedere che c'è, mentre il tradito deve imparare a non additare e rinfacciare...con il tempo si impara credimi, ma devi vedere tu quello che vuoi.
Sei giovane, se fossi in te la mollerei perchè sia tu che lei non siete evidentemente fatti per stare insieme visti i pregressi.
Grazie mille di avere scritto finalmente qualcosa di costruttivo su di te, sui tuoi sentimenti.


----------



## Daniele (21 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Ma la felicità "piena" si raggiunge col sesso? O si può ricercare facendo sesso?  Io che ho tradito...non l'ho riscontrato.


No, anzi la felicità piena la si raggiunge in altra maniera, il sesso fa bene, ma non è il modo ultimo per essere felici!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ragazzo, finalmente si parla con te!!! Va bene, adesso non sai che fare e non sai che pesci pigliare, ti do un consiglio e prendilo come vuoi, ma ti direi di andare dalla tua ragazza e parlare con "il cuore in mano" cioè sincero e senza formalismi di durezza o di modo da tenere, ma raccontandogli come ti senti e gli alti e bassi che hai dal suo tradimento e di quel male ce ti ha fatto lasciandoti per le farfalle nello stomaco per poi riprenderti dopo.
> Dille chiaro e tondo che se è te che vuole deve portare molta, ma davvero molta pazienza, perchè un tradimento non può essere mai cancellato ne dal traditore ne dal tradito e bisogna saperci convivere in ogni caso. Il traditore deve essere capace di non dire "ancora?" quando il tradito sta male, ma deve porgerli la spalla per consolarlo un poco e fargli capire e vedere che c'è, mentre il tradito deve imparare a non additare e rinfacciare...con il tempo si impara credimi, ma devi vedere tu quello che vuoi.
> Sei giovane, se fossi in te la mollerei perchè sia tu che lei non siete evidentemente fatti per stare insieme visti i pregressi.
> Grazie mille di avere scritto finalmente qualcosa di costruttivo su di te, sui tuoi sentimenti.



Quoto! :up:


----------



## cleo81 (21 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Ma la felicità "piena" si raggiunge col sesso? O si può ricercare facendo sesso?  Io che ho tradito...non l'ho riscontrato.


Non credo esista la ricetta per la felicità.
E' un concetto molto relativo: ognuno deve trovare la propria via. 
Già è difficile capire se si vuole la felicità o la serenità.

Farlo non è così semplice: indaga dentro di te, e cerca di capire cosa vuoi davvero... senza preconcetti e facendo tabula rasa del passato.
Una volta capito questo, non dovrai chiederti cos'è qual è la strada per raggiungere la felicità. 
La starai già percorrendo.


----------



## Lacie (21 Settembre 2010)

Vi dico anche un altra cosa...
Lei mi ha detto anche che il tipo era stato tradito dalla sua ragazza con un amico...e nonostante le avesse detto quanto male sia stato...ha continuato nell'errore...senza preoccuparsi delle conseguenze... pare si siano capiti. Lei trattata male...lui tradito...ecc...ecc... Ha visto o ha potuto vedere cosa significa il dolore che uno può provare...
Ma la cosa ancora più dolorosa...è che sembra si sia offerta solo per uno sfogo...perchè lei mi ha giurato di non amarlo...ma che da un momento all'altro si sono trovati senza rendersene conto uno sopra l'altro...roba di pochi secondi dice lei...
Quindi...la domanda sorge spontanea... Fai sesso anche se non ami? Se tradisci con la testa...lo fai perchè sei innamorata...o cmq invaghita a tal punto da vedere il tuo ragazzo con le lacrime e dirgli che non vuoi stare più con lui. Ma lei si difende dicendo che è successo solo questa volta...


----------



## cleo81 (21 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Vi dico anche un altra cosa...
> Lei mi ha detto anche che il tipo era stato tradito dalla sua ragazza con un amico...e nonostante le avesse detto quanto male sia stato...ha continuato nell'errore...senza preoccuparsi delle conseguenze... pare si siano capiti. Lei trattata male...lui tradito...ecc...ecc... Ha visto o ha potuto vedere cosa significa il dolore che uno può provare...
> Ma la cosa ancora più dolorosa...è che sembra si sia offerta solo per uno sfogo...perchè lei mi ha giurato di non amarlo...ma che da un momento all'altro si sono trovati senza rendersene conto uno sopra l'altro...roba di pochi secondi dice lei...
> Quindi...la domanda sorge spontanea... *Fai sesso anche se non ami? *Se tradisci con la testa...lo fai perchè sei innamorata...o cmq invaghita a tal punto da vedere il tuo ragazzo con le lacrime e dirgli che non vuoi stare più con lui. Ma lei si difende dicendo che è successo solo questa volta...


Certo.
E per sesso si fanno molte, molte cazzate.
La storia insegna.


----------



## Lacie (21 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Certo.
> E per sesso si fanno molte, molte cazzate.
> La storia insegna.


 
Che vuoi dire...?
Che nonostante le avessi detto di amarla...di voler un futuro...lei successivamente abbia cmq voluto provare un altro "sentimento"..per non dire altro perchè attratta...? Per l'aspetto fisico? Lei mi ha detto....che è stato premuroso....mah!


----------



## cleo81 (21 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Che vuoi dire...?
> Che nonostante le avessi detto di amarla...di voler un futuro...lei successivamente abbia cmq voluto provare un altro "sentimento"..per non dire altro perchè attratta...? Per l'aspetto fisico? Lei mi ha detto....che è stato premuroso....mah!


Ho solo risposto alla tua domanda: Fai sesso anche se non ami?
Certo, e può essere per mille motivi: l'aspetto fisico, il fascino, le attenzioni dell'altra persona... ma anche ragioni che sono solo dentro di noi, l'adrenalina di una storia nascosta, il piacere di sguardi segreti, la voglia di sperimentare... 
Io credo che la spinta sessuale verso una persona sia inspiegabile, e a volte può essere fortissima...


----------



## Lacie (21 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ho solo risposto alla tua domanda: Fai sesso anche se non ami?
> Certo, e può essere per mille motivi: l'aspetto fisico, il fascino, le attenzioni dell'altra persona... ma anche ragioni che sono solo dentro di noi, l'adrenalina di una storia nascosta, il piacere di sguardi segreti, la voglia di sperimentare...
> Io credo che la spinta sessuale verso una persona sia inspiegabile, e a volte può essere fortissima...


 
Ok,anche se lei dice che le ha fatto schifo...prima,dopo e durante...
Ma se vai a pagina 11...ho postato "il corpo del reato"...ovvero come l'ho scoperta. Premetto che qualche ora prima l'ho trovata su internet...e chiedendole con chi parlava mi ha appena considerato con un "non rompere"...
Però le ha fatto schifo,mi ha detto che era un frustrato,che aveva detto di averlo fatto con lei perchè non l'aveva avuta. Ora, la spinta sessuale l'ha portata a fare questo (con alte probabilità di essere scoperta...abbiamo più o meno amici in comune con lui) e dirmi poi,nonostante l'email scoperta che era innamorata di me..? Tutto nello stesso giorno?


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Ma la felicità "piena" si raggiunge col sesso? O si può ricercare facendo sesso? Io che ho tradito...non l'ho riscontrato.


la felicità piena è una chimera

se la insegui non l'avrai mai


 ma se parti da una base di consapevole serenità, la puoi incontrare

ma la base non la trovi nè nel sesso (che può essere un obiettivo palliativo e anzi fuorviante) nè in un'altra persona

la devi trovare in te stesso

ma davvero

se ti racconti un "te" diverso (e tu lo fai), menti
e sai perchè si dice che la menzogna abbia le gambe corte?
perchè non porta lontano


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Vi dico anche un altra cosa...
> Lei mi ha detto anche che il tipo era stato tradito dalla sua ragazza con un amico...e nonostante le avesse detto quanto male sia stato...ha continuato nell'errore...senza preoccuparsi delle conseguenze... pare si siano capiti. Lei trattata male...lui tradito...ecc...ecc... Ha visto o ha potuto vedere cosa significa il dolore che uno può provare...
> Ma la cosa ancora più dolorosa...è che sembra si sia offerta solo per uno sfogo...perchè lei mi ha giurato di non amarlo...ma che da un momento all'altro si sono trovati senza rendersene conto uno sopra l'altro...roba di pochi secondi dice lei...
> Quindi...la domanda sorge spontanea... *Fai sesso anche se non ami? Se tradisci con la testa...lo fai perchè sei innamorata...o cmq invaghita a tal punto da vedere il tuo ragazzo con le lacrime e dirgli che non vuoi stare più con lui. Ma lei si difende dicendo che è successo solo questa volta..*.


quello che tu non vuoi capire (o ammettere con te stesso) è che lei tradendo si è volontariamente ma inconsciamente abbassata al tuo stesso livello (secondo me)
in realtà non è arrivata, ma lei ha avuto questa pulsione

"il mio amore si comporta in modo abietto, se lo faccio anch'io sarò degna di lui"

una persona "sana" e giustamente rispettosa di sè (e quindi degli altri) avrebbe fatto scelte diverse


----------



## Daniele (21 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> una persona "sana" e giustamente rispettosa di sè (e quindi degli altri) avrebbe fatto scelte diverse


Quoto, del genere lasciarti. lei ha voluto essere la tua ragazza in tutto e per tutto, forse anche per attirare  l'attenzione di tu che non gliela davi in nessun modo, che non la calcolavi proprio. Adesso sinceramente ha la tua attenzione e forse anche troppo. Lacie, adesso sta a te vedere se superare o no questo mare.


----------



## Lacie (21 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quello che tu non vuoi capire (o ammettere con te stesso) è che lei tradendo si è volontariamente ma inconsciamente abbassata al tuo stesso livello (secondo me)
> in realtà non è arrivata, ma lei ha avuto questa pulsione
> 
> "il mio amore si comporta in modo abietto, se lo faccio anch'io sarò degna di lui"
> ...


 

Non credo,si comportava in modo diverso...mi diceva che voleva stare da sola...con le sue amiche...che le mettevo ansia se la chiamavo o non andavamo nei posti che diceva lei.
Le mettevo pure l'ansia...e io che le ho dato fiducia...
Ah...l'altro giorno invece mi ha detto che non sapeva più se mi amava o meno...che ha incontrato questo barlume di luce (sue parole...) e ha commesso un errore...che lei non è quel tipo di donna...


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Che vuoi dire...?
> Che nonostante le avessi detto di amarla...*di voler un futuro*...lei successivamente abbia cmq voluto provare un altro "sentimento"..per non dire altro perchè attratta...? Per l'aspetto fisico? Lei mi ha detto....che è stato premuroso....mah!


ma guarda che quello che ha fatto potrebbe essere addirittura un rifiuto inconscio di quel futuro (il cuore dice "lo amo", l'inconscio "scappa")
o come dicevo nel post precedente un tentativo di "meritarti"


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Non credo,si comportava in modo diverso...mi diceva che voleva stare da sola...con le sue amiche...che le mettevo ansia se la chiamavo o non andavamo nei posti che diceva lei.
> Le mettevo pure l'ansia...e io che le ho dato fiducia...
> Ah...l'altro giorno invece mi ha detto che non sapeva più se mi amava o meno...che ha incontrato questo *barlume di luce* (sue parole...) e ha commesso un errore...che lei non è quel tipo di donna...


può essere

è senz'altro un'opzione 
ma non è detto che abbia la forza di portarla avanti


----------



## Lacie (21 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma guarda che quello che ha fatto potrebbe essere addirittura un rifiuto inconscio di quel futuro (il cuore dice "lo amo", l'inconscio "scappa")
> o come dicevo nel post precedente un tentativo di "meritarti"


 
Si,credo tu abbia detto una verità...lei mi ha ripetuto fino a qualche giorno fa che un futuro con me...così come andavano le cose non lo voleva. E cercava un modo di staccarsi...ma ciò non è avvenuto...che ora sa quello che vuole...e cioè...me....(dice lei...).

E che serviva un altro...per far ciò?


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2010)

Lacie ha detto:


> Si,credo tu abbia detto una verità...lei mi ha ripetuto fino a qualche giorno fa che un futuro con me...così come andavano le cose non lo voleva. E cercava un modo di staccarsi...ma ciò non è avvenuto...che ora sa quello che vuole...e cioè...me....(dice lei...).


 
non le credo: ha paura del futuro da sola


ma in realtà lei è secondaria

il nodo che devi sciogliere sei tu


----------



## dave.one (22 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non le credo: ha paura del futuro da sola
> 
> 
> ma in realtà lei è secondaria
> ...


Vedi amoremio, a volte si è talmente presi dal pensare a se stessi ed al proprio futuro (lasciamo fuori i figli da questo discorso per un attimo, anche se sono la parte preponderante del pensiero di un padre e di una madre), che si dimentica che anche l'altro fa altrettanto. Quello che non si saprà mai, o che sarà dato sapere a piccole dosi, è proprio l'ammissione della paura di rimanere soli. Ci sono caratteri e caratteri: alcuni dicono di non aver paura, ma hanno difficoltà a nasconderla; altri invece, la palesano in tutto ciò che fanno o dicono, ma alla fine riescono a sopraffarla ed ad andare avanti, superando il momento peggiore più facilmente di tante altre persone.
Però, come puntualizzi, è vero che ognuno deve pensare a se stesso in primis, di modo da risolvere questo conflitto di idee ed emozioni, e quindi poterle mettere in secondo piano per poter agire coscientemente con il classico buon senso del buon padre di famiglia. Il passaggo chiave credo sia questo: prendere coscienza dei propri sentimenti per lasciare spazio alla ragione e, perciò, all'agire.
Se penso a mia moglie, la vedo determinata, ma sono quasi convinto che abbia veramente paura di rimanere da sola. Ma di certo, non le chiederò nulla. Sta a lei ammetterla.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Vedi amoremio, a volte si è talmente presi dal pensare a se stessi ed al proprio futuro (lasciamo fuori i figli da questo discorso per un attimo, anche se sono la parte preponderante del pensiero di un padre e di una madre), che si dimentica che anche l'altro fa altrettanto. Quello che non si saprà mai, o che sarà dato sapere a piccole dosi, è proprio l'ammissione della paura di rimanere soli. Ci sono caratteri e caratteri: alcuni dicono di non aver paura, ma hanno difficoltà a nasconderla; altri invece, la palesano in tutto ciò che fanno o dicono, ma alla fine riescono a sopraffarla ed ad andare avanti, superando il momento peggiore più facilmente di tante altre persone.
> Però, come puntualizzi, è vero che ognuno deve pensare a se stesso in primis, di modo da risolvere questo conflitto di idee ed emozioni, e quindi poterle mettere in secondo piano per poter agire coscientemente con il classico buon senso del buon padre di famiglia. Il passaggo chiave credo sia questo: prendere coscienza dei propri sentimenti per lasciare spazio alla ragione e, perciò, all'agire.
> Se penso a mia moglie, la vedo determinata, ma sono quasi convinto che abbia veramente paura di rimanere da sola. Ma di certo, non le chiederò nulla. Sta a lei ammetterla.


quella paura è fisiologica,  
ma in alcuni diventa autolesionistica
e finisce per orientare scelte e comportamenti fino ad indirizzare su strade che dovrebbero invece apparire come pessime


----------

